#ubuntu-beginners 2011-02-21
<r4y> It's really small by default
<r4y> But the image is big enough which doesn't make snese
<r4y> sense
<r4y> not snese
<ddecator> so you set that as the icon for tong, but it auto-sized it and made it too small?
<r4y> Yes
<r4y> I tried resizing the height. Maybe I should try that again
<ddecator> ah, alright, i get what you're saying now. i'm not sure if there is a way to change that in the menus or not, but you should be able to change it if it's on your desktop
<r4y> Hold on, I got an idea
<r4y> That did work. I resized the height even more to see what would happen.
<r4y> didn't
<r4y>  work
<r4y> sorrry
<ddecator> are you using gnome?
<r4y> yes
<r4y> I don't want to mess with setting
<r4y> s
<r4y> I want to be able to have any image open to the size I want it to
<r4y> with in reason of coarse
<admin1> I just configured kubuntu as a file server with a 2tb drive attached via USB.  I need to move 240GB data from NAS (linksys WRT610N router) to new file server.  copy/paste seems risky help?
<ddecator> what do you mean by "have any image open to the size i want it to"? are you still talking about the icon in the applications menu?
<r4y> What a second I got it
<r4y> The name of the image changed things
<MrChrisDruif> admin1: Seems risky?
<r4y> It was Tong-title.png but now I changed it to Tongtitle.png and it changed size a little
<aveilleux> admin1: I don't know how you expect to move files without copying and pasting them
<admin1> Mr. Druif - yes, new to this command line editor, a bit different than dos is there something   similar to xcopy that I can use at the command level
<aveilleux> admin1: cp
<MrChrisDruif> admin1: You mean to say you've removed the KDE environment completely?
<r4y> I meant I want to know what format to make any image open as an icon in any size I want with in reason. It's not like I want giant icons.
<MrChrisDruif> aveilleux: That's what I wanted to say :P
<aveilleux> admin1: GNU/Linux's cp command is as powerful if not more powerful than xcopy on DOS
<admin1> no, I can see both shares in KDE, but the source drive is on network, not physically on this box
<admin1> okay, let me look this cp deal up, can I use it from my Konsole...I assume I can use it from my terminal window...
<MrChrisDruif> admin1: Yes, cp IS the terminal command :)
<admin1> okay reading syntax  now
<MrChrisDruif> Like "cp /path/to/original.location /path/to/new.location
<admin1> can I use *.*
<aveilleux> admin1: You should use * .*
<aveilleux> admin1: asterisk-space-asterisl
<aveilleux> k*
<aveilleux> admin1: Because not every file will have a period in it
<admin1> cp /path/to/source * .* /path/to/destination  like this
<ddecator> r4y: .png is a common format for icons
<MrChrisDruif> cp -r /path/to/source /path/to/destination is what your looking for I think....right aveilleux?
<r4y> Right, there's another I believe as well, I will go look for the other
<ddecator> r4y: .svg is scalable
<r4y> xpm
<ddecator> i'm not familiar with xpm..
<r4y> Cool, I will try
<aveilleux> admin1: Closer, yeah... you'd have to do cp -r /path/to/source/* /path/to/destination && cp -r /path/to/source/.* /path/to/destination
<r4y> svg you say
<admin1> okay...i set up a test directory or two and get it down before i try the entire project.
<admin1> thanks for the help.....
<ddecator> r4y: Scalable Vector Graphic (i think). svg images can be expanded/shrunk much more without losing detail
<MrChrisDruif> ddecator: Your right
<ddecator> MrChrisDruif: thanks, i was going to google that to make sure i got the acronym right, haha
<MrChrisDruif> your welcome admin1 :)
<r4y> Hmm, Gimp either doesn't have that as a save-able format or something. I also have Kolour Paint though. I will have to keep messing around
<admin1> MrChrisDruif:  what about this rsync
<MrChrisDruif> Ow, it's pretty awesome afaik....syncing accounts on local network
<MrChrisDruif> (Haven't been able to test/work with it thou)
<aveilleux> r4y: You can't save raster images as svg. That's not how it works. (GIMP is a raster editor)
<r4y> OK
<MrChrisDruif> And I also don't know if it's also good for only files...
<r4y> How do I change it?
<MrChrisDruif> r4y: svg files?
<r4y> yes
<MrChrisDruif> r4y: Gimp wasn't "build" for svg....use inkscape instead :)
<aveilleux> r4y: You have to make the image in a vector editor, like Inkscape.
<ddecator> MrChrisDruif: aw, beat me to it
<MrChrisDruif> ddecator: I even beat aveilleux to the punch ;)
<ddecator> r4y: it'll probably be easier to search for a .svg icon instead of trying to make one
<r4y> Cool, I will try out Inkscape, sounds neat
<ddecator> i'm not sure if inkscape is able to effectively convert images to .svg
<r4y> I like learning
<r4y> I just learned recently how to make transparent backgrounds using Gimp
<MrChrisDruif> ddecator: I can't convert automatic afaik....normal images mis the right information
<ddecator> MrChrisDruif: yah, that's what i thought
<MrChrisDruif> It uses nodes to determine how something must look :)
<admin1> mrchrisdruif:  can you look at this for me:  cp -r /coyoteden/family_share/tune zone/* /media/COYOTE_DRIVE/tune_zone && cp -r /coyoteden/family_share/tune zone/.* /media/COYOTE_DRIVE/tune_zone
<MrChrisDruif> admin1: Should work, did you test it with a folder already?
<admin1> source path has a space in the middle of it, is this going to be an issue?  it was created in windows (ouch) also, are path's case sensitive in this environment
<ddecator> case sensitive yes
<ddecator> space probably needs to be %20
<ddecator> so tune%20zone
<ddecator> good news is, for the existing directory, you can use <tab> complete
<MrChrisDruif> Ow...the family_share is actually family share?
<ddecator> so typing tun<tab> should complete it for you when you get to that part
<MrChrisDruif> admin1: ^
<ddecator> my guess is it will put in the %20, but if it needs to do something else then it should do it automatically
<ddecator> also helps prevent typos :)
<MrChrisDruif> ddecator: You are probably right, but what should work is "family share"
<MrChrisDruif> Making it an string
<aveilleux> ddecator: Er, you can just escape it
<ddecator> aveilleux: escape what?
<aveilleux> admin1: You can type spaces like this: this\ sentence\ has\ spaces\ in\ it
<aveilleux> ddecator: Sentences. %20 doesn't work on cp.
<aveilleux> ddecator: I mean spaces
<ddecator> oh, does that work in a command?
<aveilleux> ddecator: It's... how UNIX sees spaces in filenames
<ddecator> that's why i suggested the tab complete :p
<MrChrisDruif> aveilleux: I'm not sure it spaces work :P
<admin1> okay so no %20 just use spaces
<ddecator> preceded by \
<MrChrisDruif> it=if
<aveilleux> admin1: No. Escape the spaces with a \
<aveilleux> MrChrisDruif: You escape them, as I've been saying
<admin1> so, like this:  cp -r /coyoteden/FAMILY_SHARE/TUNE\ ZONE/* /media/COYOTE_DRIVE/TUNE_ZONE && cp -r /coyoteden/FAMILY_SHARE/TUNE\ ZONE/.* /media/COYOTE_DRIVE/TUNE_ZONE
<aveilleux> admin1: That looks correct to me
<ddecator> yup, assuming the case is correct
<MrChrisDruif> aveilleux: I think putting it in between "" works as well :)
<admin1> thanks ya'll  - sure hope so...i guess we will see in a few minutes here  TUNE""ZONE
<aveilleux> MrChrisDruif: Wildcard characters are interpreted literally inside quotation marks
<MrChrisDruif> aveilleux: How do you mean?
<aveilleux> MrChrisDruif: typing cp "*" will only copy files named *
<admin1> doesnt work.  do you suppose I have to include the workgroup name also
<r4y> Well it lloks a lot better but I need to mess around with it some more. Thank you for your help and thank you for telling me about Inkscape
<r4y> Ya it locks a lot better, LOL
<r4y> Wow, thank you MrChrisDruif, aveilleux, and ddecator
<MrChrisDruif> Your welcome r4y :)
<r4y> Take care dudes.
<r4y> :)
<MrChrisDruif> I'm also off...TTYL :D
<fds4Rm5f45> Hello, is anyone there to please help me? I had a question about the differences in the mirror server?
<bioterror> !ask | fds4Rm5f45
<ubot2> fds4Rm5f45: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<fds4Rm5f45> I had a question about a difference in the mirror server
<fds4Rm5f45> What is the difference between the 10.04.1, 10.04.2, and the regular 10.04 dvd downloads?
<fds4Rm5f45> What is the difference between the 10.04.1, 10.04.2, and the regular 10.04 dvd downloads?
<bioterror> 10.4.2 has upgrades
<bioterror> I would recommend to grab 10.4.2 instead of 10.04
<bioterror> fds4Rm5f45, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Point_release
<fds4Rm5f45> ok thank you
<fds4Rm5f45> ok cool, thank you for your help
<fds4Rm5f45> it is much appreciate
<fds4Rm5f45> appreciated*
<bioterror> np
<s-fox> Hello.
<JoeMaverickSett> hello s-fox :)
<JoeMaverickSett> how're you?
<s-fox> Hello JoeMaverickSett .
<s-fox> I am fine. How are you ?
<JoeMaverickSett> i'm fine too. thanks for asking. :)
<JoeMaverickSett> planning to take a nap ;D
<ibuclaw> !offtopic | s-fox JoeMaverickSett  >:@
<ubot2> s-fox JoeMaverickSett  >:@: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<s-fox> ibuclaw,  hmmm
<ibuclaw> !evil | ibuclaw
<ubot2> Factoid 'evil' not found
<ibuclaw> :)
<JoeMaverickSett> :D
<s-fox> Hello ibuclaw
<s-fox> You been singing in the shower?  Dreadful rain here ;)
<ibuclaw> s-fox, sawry :3
<ibuclaw> I did have a strange night last night though
<ibuclaw> anyways, I'm not here. >:|
<s-fox> Of course not
<duanedesign> o/
<s-fox> Morning duanedesign :)
<s-fox> Good weekend ?
<duanedesign> yeah, not bad. thank you for asking s-fox
<admin1> can anyone recommend filrewall and/or AV suite to install
<zeroseven0183> admin1
<zeroseven0183> For your desktop?
<zeroseven0183> You don't need an antivirus for your Ubuntu, you're secured without it
<zeroseven0183> As for firewall, check out Firestarter in the Ubuntu Software Center
 * nlsthzn pats ufw and it purrs back peacefully :)
<nitin> hello i m new on ubuntu
<nitin> plz suggest me
<AbhijiT> hi nitin
<AbhijiT> suggest what?
<nitin> some new apps for networking
<AbhijiT> O_o
<AbhijiT> dunno
<nitin> programming skills
<nitin> ?
<AbhijiT> what programming skills?
<nitin> stuffs on programming skills
<JoeMaverickSett> nitin: do you mean to say you wish to study programming on Ubuntu? and that you need some suggestion?
<nitin> ya joe
<JoeMaverickSett> ok
<nitin> any idea
<AbhijiT> nitin, what you actuallly want to do? or learn?
<nitin> java spring hibernate
<nitin> struts
<AbhijiT> read head first java for java
<nitin> ya i have read but fot spring
<nitin> hibernate and struts
<AbhijiT> nitin, ask in ##programming
<nitin> thnx abhi
<AbhijiT> np
<nitin> abhi im new on ubuntu'
<AbhijiT> nitin, you are welcome!
<nitin> r u all r like me or some experts
<AbhijiT> we all are humans here
<AbhijiT> Ubuntu - Linux for Human Beings!!!
<AbhijiT> :D
<nitin> why u all help each other any one pays u or for humanity
<AbhijiT> nitin, offtopic discussioon on #ubuntu-offtopic
<AbhijiT> nitin, not for humanity for my selfishness
<nitin> means
<AbhijiT> nitin, please join #ubuntu-offtopic and chat there
<AbhijiT> JoeMaverickSett, what is yoour answer? :P
<JoeMaverickSett> nitin: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BeginnersTeam
<AbhijiT> :-s
<AbhijiT> JoeMaverickSett, dont bypass his question. answer. i will use it in my seminar too
<JoeMaverickSett> nitin: we help each other, because we love doing it. we don't get paid. we do it in our own free times.
<JoeMaverickSett> nitin: we help because we don't like to see people walk away from Ubuntu just because they encountered a slight problem with it while using.
<AbhijiT> +1 for second poing joe
<sre-su> !tab | nitin
<ubot2> nitin: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<nitin> !tab | nitin what it means
<ubot2> nitin what it means: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<JackyAlcine> AbhijiT: ##programming's the last channel some people want to go do.
<JackyAlcine> They aren't as friendly as #ubuntu-* channels.
<nitin> could anyone help me to understand dat kind of pseudocode
<JackyAlcine> nitin: Pseudo code?
<JackyAlcine> Like if condition X is true, then do WHY?
<nitin> hmm
<JackyAlcine> Well, I use it a lot when I'm trying to solve a programming issue, like how to download information from a Wiki.
<JackyAlcine> Do DownloadWiki(); if DownloadWiki() returns a nonzero value, raise an error.
<jrasmussen_u> hi
<jrasmussen_u> I am new to ubuntu -- can't seem to get xchat-gnome to connect to freenode; but, as you can see -- I am on via chatzilla
<jrasmussen_u> do I need to disabel something like IPv6 globally somewhere?
<jrasmussen_u> *disable
<jrasmussen_u> I did disable it in Firefox so I could download add-ons
<nhandler> jrasmussen_u: What happens when you try to connect?
<jrasmussen_u> it keeps cycling and trying to connect
<jrasmussen_u> no channels
<jrasmussen_u> let me open it again
<nhandler> jrasmussen_u: What server and port is it trying to connect to?
<jrasmussen_u> On-screen display xchat_print called without a valid context.  Looking up irc.freenode.net..
<jrasmussen_u>  Connecting to chat.freenode.net (32.1.20.24) port 8001..
<JackyAlcine> Shouldn't that be port 6667?
<nhandler> jrasmussen_u: 8001 works too
<JackyAlcine> Hm.
<jrasmussen_u> I have tried both ports
<jrasmussen_u> this is a new install of ubuntu 10.10, so I am wondering if I need to configure something differently
<nhandler> jrasmussen_u: Does anything show up after that? That really doesn't show an error with connecting. Out of curiosity, do you have a plugin for OSD or on-screen display enabled?
<jrasmussen_u> what is OSD?
<nhandler> jrasmussen_u: On Sceen Display
<jrasmussen_u> I did the alternate install amd64
<jrasmussen_u> I have a sort of desktop
<jrasmussen_u> how do I check this?
 * nhandler was talking about within xchat
<jrasmussen_u> oh
<jrasmussen_u> yes, OSD was on
<jrasmussen_u> I just unchecked it
<jrasmussen_u> very new to ubuntu!
<nhandler> jrasmussen_u: You mentioned that xchat tries to connect, fails, and then keeps trying. Can you pastebin the full output?
<jrasmussen_u> where do I paste?  I know it will be too long for the chat window ...
<nhandler> jrasmussen_u: paste.ubuntu.com works
<jrasmussen_u> ok
<jrasmussen_u> http://paste.ubuntu.com/570145/
<jrasmussen_u> log files in debug give me this message -- eth0: no IPv6 routers present
<jrasmussen_u> and I did turn off IPv6 in Firefox
<jrasmussen_u> I wonder if this affects it?
<jrasmussen_u> I will try changing the settings ...
<nitin> which one is best distro of linux
<nitin> ubuntu kubuntu opensuse fedora or redhat blackhat
<JackyAlcine> nitin: If we give you an opinion, it'd be bias. :)
<nitin> give one
<jrasmussen_u> still no go for the xchat-gnome
<JackyAlcine> I personally like Ubuntu because GNOME is a bit more flexible than KDE in my opinion.
<nhandler> jrasmussen_u: If you are using ipv6, try connecting to ipv6.chat.freenode.net
<JackyAlcine> But I haven't tried XFCE yet.
<JackyAlcine> No idea with openSUSE.
<jrasmussen_u> I think I did turn off the IPv6, but I will give that a try
<nitin> xfce ?
<nhandler> nitin: That is what xubuntu uses
<bioterror> nitin, for desktop I've found Arch Linux most suitable for my use, with laptop I'm using Lubuntu
<JackyAlcine> Should have made that clear.
<bioterror> and I'm about to build a htpc running on Arch too
<bioterror> there's no ultimate answer which is best, every distro has it's own benefits
<JackyAlcine> bioterror: +1
<JackyAlcine> That's the beauty of it; it's pure personal preference.
<bioterror> you can take what ever you want and make it look something
<nitin> for cs engineering programming and networking stuff??
<bioterror> counter-strike engineering?!
<jrasmussen_u> nhandler: still not working in xchat -- glad I got chatzilla to work
<JackyAlcine> nitin: That's more of an development environment you're looking for.
<nitin> for programming networking and hacking stuff which linux distro is best
<nitin> for programming networking and hacking stuff which linux distro is best
<wedwo-> jrasmussen_u, I had the same probs with xchat-gnome on lucid. Installed straight xchat and no more probs
<jrasmussen_u> wedwo-: thanks, I may try that next
<jrasmussen_u> although I am not adverse to using chatzilla I guess -- except that I have the entire seamonkey suite installed!
<jrasmussen_u> can I uninstall seamonkey and just have chatzilla?  maybe as a firefox add-on only?
<wedwo-> yes: https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/chatzilla/
<jrasmussen_u> wedwo-: great!
<johnny77> jrasmussen_u: You can also install just chatzilla itself, not as an extension.
<jrasmussen_u> I will get rid of all the seamonkey extras ...
<jrasmussen_u> johnny77: I think that would be better than having things I won't use
<johnny77> jrasmussen_u: I agree. You can install seamonkey as a suite, but you can also install the individual apps. ie only chatzilla.
<johnny77> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SeaMonkey#Install%20Individual%20Applications
<M0hi> Hello all o/
<jrasmussen_u> johnny77: I will uninstall the suite and then see about only having chatzilla
<jrasmussen_u> thx for the link
<johnny77> jrasmussen_u: No problem. Do what's best for you. If you'd rather have the Firefox extension fine, but I wanted you to have all the information.
<jrasmussen_u> johnny77: will try it both ways
<MichaelDeaton_> How do I get my Intel Pocket PC Cam (CS630) to work with ubuntu 10.10? I've looked at the webcam documentation on the ubuntu site, and it offers no support for my webcam.
<ddecator> you said you checked this page?: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam
<MichaelDeaton_> Yes the UVC driver doesn't support my webcam. I've found one that does, but you have to compile it, and I have no idea how to.
<ddecator> which one?
<MichaelDeaton_> http://spca50x.sourceforge.net/devices.html
<ddecator> huh, it doesn't have a debian package...
<MichaelDeaton_> http://sourceforge.net/projects/spca50x/files/
<MichaelDeaton_> Looking for the latest version? Download spca50x-gcc-3.2-linux-2.4.21-0.13mdk-module-0.30.tar.gz (42.6 KB)
<MichaelDeaton_> Is that what you need?
<MichaelDeaton_> I mean, "mean?"
<ddecator> hm, there are old versions on the debian site
<MichaelDeaton_> debian site?
<MichaelDeaton_> Sorry I'm totally new to the Ubuntu world. =/ So website about ubuntu and stuff are new to me. I've just been trying to get my webcam to work for the past 12 hours almost.
<ddecator> right, the easiest way to install the driver will be to use a .deb, so there won't be any real work needed on your part. people packaged it as a .deb, but it's an older version. we can try it though and see if it works
<MichaelDeaton_> Link me to it?
<ddecator> one sec
<ddecator> http://packages.debian.org/search?keywords=spca&searchon=all&suite=oldstable&section=all
<ddecator> like i said, old version, but it might work
<ddecator> the links on the bottom are the newest. are you using 32- or 64-bit?
<MichaelDeaton_> 32 bit
<ddecator> this should be the one you need: http://packages.debian.org/lenny/gspca-modules-2.6.26-2-686
<ddecator> apparently it depends on your processor though
<ddecator> that one *should* install though
<ddecator> MichaelDeaton_: when you go to that link, click the "i386" link and pick a server to download from
<MichaelDeaton_> Alright I finally got it to download
<MichaelDeaton_> Dependency is not satisfiable: linux-modules-2.6.26-2-686
<MichaelDeaton_> Error: Dependency is not satisfiable: linux-modules-2.6.26-2-686
<MichaelDeaton_> D:
<MichaelDeaton_> Noooo not fair.
<ddecator> hmmm...
<ddecator> looks like this hasn't really been maintained in a while...
<ddecator> sorry, i'm not sure how to compile a kernel module from source. i'm not even sure if it's compatible with the latest kernels. someone else might know though
<MichaelDeaton_> :(( But it's the only way I know how to get my webcam to work.. :( I've gotten everything else to work. The only thing left is my webcam. =/
<ddecator> huh...the latest kernels mentions gpsca
<ddecator> ha, yah, looks like that source doesn't compile to the newest kernels
<ddecator> and of course there is a source package in ubuntu, but no deb...
<ddecator> sounds like support is supposed to be built in now
<ddecator> hm, yah, there are gspca driver files in the current kernel, so i'm not sure why it's not working
<ddecator> sorry :/
<MichaelDeaton_> Okay.. Well thank you for the help.
<MichaelDeaton_> Hey guys I have minecraft on ubuntu and I wanted to know how to had a "nice" priority to this command line if possible.
<MichaelDeaton_> "java -Xmx1024M -Xms1024M -XX:+UseFastAccessorMethods -XX:+AggressiveOpts -XX:+DisableExplicitGC -XX:+UseAdaptiveGCBoundary -XX:MaxGCPauseMillis=500 -XX:SurvivorRatio=16 -XX:+UseParallelGC -XX:UseSSE=3 -XX:ParallelGCThreads=1 -jar /home/michael/Downloads/minecraft.jar"
<bioterror> man nice
<bioterror> nice -20  == highes priority
<bioterror> highest
<bioterror> 19 is the lowest
<MichaelDeaton_> I know that, but where do I put the nice command in my command I already have to change the priority to -15?
<bioterror> in the begin
<MichaelDeaton_> uh? So I just put nice -20 in front of it?
<bioterror> y
<MichaelDeaton_> So it'll look like this, "nice -20 java -Xmx1024M -Xms1024M -XX:+UseFastAccessorMethods -XX:+AggressiveOpts -XX:+DisableExplicitGC -XX:+UseAdaptiveGCBoundary -XX:MaxGCPauseMillis=500 -XX:SurvivorRatio=16 -XX:+UseParallelGC -XX:UseSSE=3 -XX:ParallelGCThreads=1 -jar /home/michael/Downloads/minecraft.jar"?
<bioterror> something like that
<MichaelDeaton_> Uhhh?
<bioterror> with renice you can change pid's priority
<MichaelDeaton_> D: Well I'm new to ubuntu, still learning comands, so I duno what you're talking about. =/
<MichaelDeaton_> dumb it down?
<bioterror> if you have a process running, you can change it's priority with renice
<bioterror> renice <value> pid
<MichaelDeaton_> I know how to do that, but I wanted to just make a launcher to automatically start the game with nice on -20 for highest priority
<pleia2> MichaelDeaton_: the command you said above is correct
<pleia2> nice -20 java....
<MichaelDeaton_> Well when I started the game, it says the Priority is "19"
<pleia2> you can try nice -n -19
<pleia2> (I think without -n it doesn't give error messages)
<MichaelDeaton_> It still didn't work.
<MichaelDeaton_> Do I have to be a "root" usr?
<Kentrel> How do I set both firefox and chrome to automatically use Vuze for torrents. For some reasons Vuze is default in nautilius but both of those browsers use Transmission
<omoleye> hey is there a way to input a path in a script?
<omoleye> im trying to get a path/filename and want to know if there is a way that a user can input it like the terminal does naturally with the tab key and such
<seiuno> ideas on how to check the size of a package that is already installed?
<JackyAlcine> Where you could find the development channel for UBT?
<seiuno> JackyAlcine: ubuntu-beginners-dev i believe
<JackyAlcine> seiuno: Including configuration, I don't know; but in Synaptic, it should show the size of the files installed for a related package.
<seiuno> JackyAlcine: yeah, trying with synaptic
<JackyAlcine> hm.
<seiuno> 81.9KB isn't the total filesize used
<seiuno> i think when i installed the package it said something like 60MB
<JackyAlcine> o.O
<seiuno> it's the meta package, it doesn't tabulate a total for all packages that will be installed
<seiuno> under properties, anyway
<admin1> help please - installed and configured clamav  Tk reports AV engine 0.96.5 and GUI are out of date.  How do I manualy update to 4.31  I see the download file, but don't know what to do with it once I unzip
<admin1> how do I unpack/install the taz.gz file?
<JackyAlcine> CLF1: Usually with packages, you can just uninstall the package,
<JackyAlcine> Go into the directory in a terminal where the tar.gz (tarball) is located,
<JackyAlcine> run 'tar xvf <TARNAME>'.
<CLF1> sudo tar xvf name
<JackyAlcine> CLF1: No, you don't need root privileges for that.
<CLF1> ok
<CLF1> thx
<CLF1> does it matter where i put the tar when I download
<seiuno> root privileges probably wouldn't hurt, would it?
<JackyAlcine> Within the tarball, actually, there should be instructions on how to install such a package.
<JackyAlcine> seiuno: It might make it impossible for 'make' to read the files.
<seiuno> JackyAlcine: and this hurts?
<JackyAlcine> seiuno: If 'make' can't read, how can it compile?
<JackyAlcine> I understand for 'sudo make install'.
<seiuno> JackyAlcine: i was talking about using sudo tar
<seiuno> not sudo make
<CLF1> that does it,  I will look thx for read file
<JackyAlcine> seiuno: Unless he has the binaries to drop right in /usr/bin/
<JackyAlcine> CLF1: Alright.
<CLF1> okay thanks
<seiuno> JackyAlcine: it's a security concern.  i get it.
 * seiuno uses sudo for everything
<seiuno> CIA infiltrates his system, gives it to a "contractor"
<seiuno> i know...that isn't funny.
 * seiuno runs to a hermit's cave
<JackyAlcine> Lol
<tronyx> anyone know the best way to do a remote graphical login on 10.04 without already having an established session?
<tronyx> i.e. a graphical GDM login? i can't seem to find anything current or applicable to 10.04
<CLF1> I got the tarball downloaded and extracted  now what do I do
<dantastic> hello, I was wondering if I could get help with a 10.10 gui issue...?
<lostinit> maybe
<JackyAlcine> We're all ears.
<dantastic> right, I can't seem to add icons to the launch bar here on my netbook remix version. sorry for being so utterly ignorant, by the way
<dantastic> that is, right clicking on active applications in the launch bar doesn't present the option to keep it on the launch bar, as certain other apps do
<dantastic> certain active*
<dantastic> I've searched on the issue, and all I found was something about xubuntu.
<dantastic> I'm not really familiar with IRC chats or asking for help through them, so sorry if I'm doing it wrong. just trying to explore new things and such...
<dantastic> ok then, just gonna take my stupid question and sod off now then...
<MrChrisDruif> Hmmm....
<MrChrisDruif> You can't have them all <_<"
<MrChrisDruif> Wanted to talk to the dude
<alisalaah> :(
<alisalaah> i was in another window didnt even see that
<MrChrisDruif> alisalaah: Like I said, you/we can't have them all...
#ubuntu-beginners 2011-02-22
<Cheri703> is there software to have sound activation? I don't want sound activated recording, I want to play a sound when it hears an external sound...if that makes sense
<Cheri703> Is there a way to view current mic input level from terminal? or a command so a value can be acquired?
<seidos> Cheri703: alsamixer?
<seidos> not sure if that's what you're looking for
<Cheri703> no, eventual goal is "if the mic input goes over X, then play this sound"
<Cheri703> so I need to figure out how to find X
<seidos> ahhhh
<Cheri703> and get it to recognize X
<seidos> maybe there's something in /dev
<Cheri703> hmm..
<seidos> there's /dev/audio
<seidos> or maybe something in /proc
<seidos> maybe /proc/asound
<Cheri703> I dunno :/ I'm not even sure what I'm looking for
<seidos> i'm just wondering where the state of the mic input level is stored
<seidos> so that you can get it
<seidos> i have no idea how to get it, really
<seidos> but maybe i can help find the file for you
<Cheri703> yeah, I have no clue :/
<Cheri703> I appreciate it!
<seidos> i know that /cat/proc/acpi/battery/BAT1/state has live info on battery state
<seidos> so it could be the same for mic
<Cheri703> *shrug* I don't know much about the internal workings of a lot of ubuntu :/
<Cheri703> sounds feasible
<seidos> i don't know much about internal workings, or coding
<seidos> i am just crawling in the dark
<Cheri703> I appreciate it :)
<seidos> Cheri703: i would ask in #alsa or #pulseaudio
<seidos> those folks would probably know
<Cheri703> ok
<Jason1> Hey there. Can someone give me some advice about a network connectivity issue?
<nlsthzn> Jason1: not sure but if you ask I am sure someone with the right knowledge will try and assist
<Bipul`> Jason1, what Kind of netwok connection you have ?
<Jason1> I configured opendns this morning and now my connection doesn't seem to last longer than about 20 minutes.
<Jason1> ethernet
<Jason1> So now I'm looking for some advice regarding how to diagnose the problem
<Bipul`> dhcp ?
<Jason1> DHCP
<Bipul`> and what's you ubuntu verion name ?
<Jason1> lubuntu 10.10
<Bipul`> i think it will take automatically
<Bipul`> try this dhclient
<Bipul`> in terminal may be it works
<Jason1> just a sec
<Jason1> Permission denied. do I need to sudo for that?
<Jason1> done
<Jason1> what sort of output am I looking for?
<Bipul`> yes
<Bipul`> Try sudo or just ask in #ubuntu
<Bipul`> Can any one tell me how shud i know which kernel version i am using?
<Bipul`> is there any command ?
<JoeMaverickSett> Bipul`: uname -a
<Bipul`> linux-source-2.6.30.9* <-- something like this
<Bipul`> kenrel version
<Geocosm> Yeah, Bipul` System --> Administration --> System Monitor, System Tab.
<Bipul`> Geocosm,  oh thanks
<s-fox> Hello.
<ray_> I wanted to learn how to remove ubuntu from a hard drive that has 2 versions of ubuntu installed on it. So I decided to try it out and learn how to do it. How is it done?
<ray_> I have no worry of losing data, as all my info is backed up
<frihtarec> hello
<frihtarec> i'v instaled the ubuntu notebook along with windows
<frihtarec> the problem is that the icons on the left are black or white
<frihtarec> i think there are sopouse to be icons
<frihtarec> this is my first touch with ubuntu
<frihtarec> can anyone help?
<s-fox> Hello frihtarec  . I am not sure but perhaps someone else will be able to help.
<frihtarec> i am going complitly to ubuntu, but because of the problems vith secure w2(i need it for conecting to the internet on my faculty) i still have windows
<Guest33341> anyone there
<Guest33341> what are the latest distribution of linux
<duanedesign> hello
<Guest33341> and what is the difference between ubuntu and linux...which one i should use
<duanedesign> the latest Ubuntu release is Maverick Meerkat
<bioterror> :D
<tronyx> morning
<bioterror> linux is the kernel of the GNU/Linux operating system
<duanedesign> ubuntu is a linux distrobution
<Guest33341> Mandriva?
<duanedesign> same
<bioterror> Mandriva is distrobution too
<bioterror> and uses GNU tools with Linux kernel
<Guest33341> so which one i should use, ubuntu or mandriva
<duanedesign> they are all distrubutions built around the linux kernel
<duanedesign> if you are a first time user i would recommend Ubuntu
<bioterror> Guest33341, you can guess our answer for that question
<duanedesign> well actually i would recommend Ubuntu to everyone :)
<bioterror> if  you go to #mandriva, they will tell their
<Guest33341> i used it before, but sudo command and all those i cant understand well
<duanedesign> Ubuntu being such a popular Linux distro you will find information and support generally easier to come by
<Guest33341> i know dos commands very well
 * duanedesign waves at tronyx and bioterror 
<Guest33341> you all are admin? or guest like me?
<Guest33341> starting with + sign
<mer_ge> stupid question, but can I change my password as usual, when I choose to encrypt my home (during install)?
<MrChrisDruif> mer_ge: I think you can change passwords as normal. Only the partition is locked till the registered password is entered
<mer_ge> okay
<kidsodateless> hello. when i'm watching videos on youtube before i could get the .flv files in /tmp  but i notice it is not saving there anymore.
<kidsodateless> anybody knows the answer?:)
<guest> try using keepvid.com application to save your files
<MrChrisDruif> guest: There is an other way for that
<MrChrisDruif> kidsodateless: guest: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/09/saving-flash-videos-in-linux-tmp-no-longer-works/
<holstein> i say, email the content creator
<holstein> and ask how you are supposed to get a copy
<Jon__> im getting gave up waiting
<kidsodateless> MrChrisDruif, thanks for the info.
<Jon__> how do i fix it
<MrChrisDruif> Your welcome kidsodateless
<Jon__> what do i do
<Jon__> to fix
<Jon__> Gave up waiting for root device. Common problems:
<Jon__> Gave up waiting for root device. Common problems:
<Jon__> you suck
<bioterror> who sucks?
<Jon__> MrChrisDruif
<MrChrisDruif> Jon__: ??
<holstein> MrChrisDruif is awesome :)
<bioterror> jon, you have to adjust some more time for grub to find the hdd
<Jon__> ok sorry,but i have the "gave up waiting for root device" problem and i would like to know how to fix it
<bioterror> somehow the grub cant find the hdd
<Jon__> how and why
<bioterror> you should add about 90 sec for the delay
<MrChrisDruif> Thanks holstein :)
<MrChrisDruif> Jon__: What's wrong? Why do I suck?
<Jon__> never mind i found out you were helping someone else out. sorry
<bioterror> Jon__, you have to add "rootdelay=90" to boot parameters
<bioterror> Jon__, https://launchpad.net/bugs/290153
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 290153 in linux "Fails to find boot device in Intel D945Gnt" [High,Confirmed]
<Jon__> i did and it didn't work. i go to the grub and press 'e' to edit and put that in? correct
<holstein> i would add it of a more permanent basis
<holstein> on*
<bioterror> Jon__, /etc/default/grub
<bioterror> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash"
<bioterror> add that rootrelay=90 to that line
<Jon__> ok thanks. i'll try it.
<Jon__> its not doing anything
<holstein> its = ??
<bioterror> did 90 secs go by?
<bioterror> :D
<holstein> the machine?
<holstein> the text editor?
<Jon__> no not yet
<Jon__> i got the same thing as before.
<Jon__> gave up waiting for root device
<holstein> did you update grub?
<Jon__> how do i do that
<holstein> bioterror: this would need sudo update-grub right?
<bioterror> holstein, not quite sure
<bioterror> I cant remember :D
<bioterror> but it wont hurt :D
<holstein> wont hurt to run it
<bioterror> ohhh
<holstein> sudo update-grub
<bioterror> great minds think a like
<holstein> :)
<Jon__> how do i do the update
<bioterror> holstein, you should be worried as you're using same kind of words as I do
<holstein> sudo update-grub
<holstein> in a terminal
<Jon__> where do i put that line
<holstein> then hit the 'enter' key
<holstein> Jon__: what line?
<holstein> sudo update-grub?
<Jon__> sudo update-grub
<holstein> in the application 'terminal'
<Jon__> ok???
<holstein> menu applications - accessories - terminal
<Jon__> i don't see accesories or terminal. am i in the right place?
<holstein> Jon__: on the main gnome panel
<holstein> you see the work 'applications'
<holstein> click that
<holstein> then, you click the word 'accessories'
<holstein> then, you should see 'terminal'
<holstein> Jon__: this is ubuntu 10.10 ?
<Jon__> is that when i first start my netbook
<Jon__> and yes
<holstein> well, im assuming you are using a live cd?
<Jon__> usb stick
<holstein> that might complicate the grub update
<Jon__> what do i do from start to finish?
<holstein> Jon__: update the grub file
<Jon__> i don't know how
<holstein> right
<holstein> lets go back to adding that line
<holstein> i dont think that took you long enough
<holstein> how did you do that?
<holstein> what file did you edit?
<holstein> can you use http://paste.ubuntu.com/ so we can see the changes made
<holstein> the changes to /etc/default/grub
<Jon__> Ubuntu, with Linux 2.6.35-22-generic
<bioterror> Jon__, Boot failures on systems with Intel D945 motherboards
<bioterror> Users have reported slower than normal detection of SATA hard drives on systems with Intel D945 motherboards in Ubuntu 8.10. This may cause the system to drop to a busybox initramfs shell on boot with a "Gave up waiting for root device." error. Wait a minute or two and then exit the initramfs shell by typing 'exit'. Booting should proceed normally. If it doesn't, wait a bit longer and try
<bioterror> again.
<Jon__> i'll try
<nlsthzn> bioterror: what is the beginners team chat channel again?
<holstein> at some point you'll have to stop trying things Jon__
<holstein> and boot that machine
<holstein> make it boot
<bioterror> nlsthzn, what?
<bioterror> nlsthzn, #ubuntu-beginners-team
<nlsthzn> bioterror: thanks
<Jon__> how do i 'make it boot'?
<holstein> Jon__: let make sure you have fully implemented the couple suggestions you have
<Jon__> well i put in exit like you said and the same thing came up again
<bioterror> wait longer and type again :D
<holstein> yeah, "wait a minute or 2"
<holstein> id say give it 4 or 5
<bioterror> or get a new motherboard ;)
<holstein> try it, then rule it out, and move on
<holstein> yeah, ^^
<holstein> contact the vendor
<Jon__> how
<holstein> they probably have an email address
<holstein> i like to send that email
<holstein> not a nasty one
<Jon__> thanks for the help that really didn't help me
<holstein> just to let the vendors know that the product is not working for me
<holstein> with linux
<holstein> Jon__: so, you've waited 5 minutes?
<holstein> and tried that?
<Jon__> yes
<holstein> ok
<holstein> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ what you have in /etc/default/grub
<Jon__> that site is not found
<holstein> http://pastebin.com/
<holstein> maybe
<holstein> is that machine online?
<holstein> you can test in the terminal
<holstein> ping -c 4 google.com
<Jon__> is that all help you can give me
<holstein> ?
<holstein> what is in your /etc/default/grub file?
<Jon__> where do i find that. im clueless on this stuff
<holstein> i want to confirm that the changes have been made properly
<holstein> then, we can move on to more help i may or may not have
<holstein> Jon__: thats what im concered about
<holstein> you are supposed to have edited that file
<holstein> in step one
<holstein> right when you joined the channel
<holstein> and, its totally cool that you dont know where that file is
<Jon__> tell me again
<holstein> BUT...
<holstein> you need to edit the file
<holstein>  /etc/default/grub
<holstein> you can do that several ways
<Jon__> where is it
<Jon__> how
<holstein> hmmm
<holstein> the file is in /etc/default
<Jon__> how do i navigate there
<holstein> however you feel comfortable
<holstein> you just want to make sure you are getting the one that is on the hard drive
<holstein> and not the one on the USB stick
<holstein> *if there is one on the USB stick
<Jon__> i dont have the stick in
<holstein> OK
<holstein> so, how are you booting the machine?
<Jon__> turn it on
<holstein> my diagnostic process is based on you having booted from a USB stick
<holstein> let me know when you are booted into that machine
<holstein> from live USB or CD
<Jon__> i have booted from the usb stick to install ubuntu to the hard drive in my toshiba netbook
<holstein> Jon__: but the netbook is booting right?
<holstein> thats not the one with the error?
<Jon__> yes it will boot and ubuntu will work on my usb stick butnot on my hard drive
<holstein> so, the toshiba netbook is the machine in question?
<holstein> with the boot issue?
<Jon__> what do you suggest
<holstein> well, assuming that the answer to that question is 'yes'
<holstein> and the netbook is the machine in question
<holstein> that is not booting
<holstein> let me know when you are booted into that machine with a live USB stick or CD
<holstein> and we'll go from there
<holstein> thats one way you can edit the grub file
<Jon__> ok i have a screen with try ubuntu for free or install
<holstein> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1473416
<holstein> i think we are on the right track
<holstein> Jon__: you want to 'try ubuntu'
<holstein> so we can edit your grub file
<Jon__> hold on... and that link, how is that suppose to help?
<holstein> well, that is someone with a toshiba netbook
<holstein> with the same error
<holstein> running ubuntu 10.04
<holstein> Jon__: anyways, im about to run out for a bit
<holstein> good luck to you
<Jon__> thanks
<holstein> when joining support channels, you might want to lead with 'my motherboard sucks'
<Jon__> i have 10.10
<holstein> instead of MrChrisDruif sucks
<holstein> or whatever
<Jon__> ok
<holstein> no one is on salary here :)
<holstein> but help will be given
<MrChrisDruif> holstein: Sup?
<Jon__> i apologize
<holstein> not to me
<holstein> to MrChrisDruif ^^
<holstein> anyways... bbl
<johnny77> does anyone know what these processes does zeitgeist-datahub & zeitgeist-daemon?
<bioterror> johnny77, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zeitgeist_(file_manager)
<bioterror> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zeitgeist_(framework)
<bioterror> there you go
<johnny77> bioterror: ok, thanks. Is this part of Ubuntu that is automatically loaded?
<Jason1> I configured opendns this morning and now my connection keeps dropping after 10 or 20 minutes of use. Any ideas on how to diagnose the issue?
<bioterror> remove opendns and check if the problem exists
<JackyAlcine> johnny77: You still here?
<JackyAlcine> zeitgeist-datahub is what stores the information from the Zeitgeist framework (ie: zeitgeist-gedit, zeitgeist-chrome)
<JackyAlcine> zeitgeist-daemon handles the pulling of such information (Gnome Activity Journal)
<JackyAlcine> johnny77: ^
<johnny77> JackyAlcine: I'm back. Thank you.
<JackyAlcine> No problem.
<nitin007> hello is there any indian
<JackyAlcine> nitin007: You're part of SpeechControl?
<nitin007> nope
<Jomik> Heya, can someone here help me out with configuring/setting up the wpa_supplicant? I've been trying for some time, but just can't seem to get past that point... I know that my wireless card connects if the internet doesn't have a password. But need it to connect to a WPA-secured net. Any help, please? :)
<ibuclaw> Jomik, I take it you aren't using a conventional system? :)
<ibuclaw> ie: no GUI
<Jomik> I am
<Jomik> I'm using Ubuntu 10.10
<s-fox> Hello.
<bioterror> hi again
<bioterror> long time no see
<s-fox> Hello bioterror .
<Jomik> Noone able to help me? :o
<aveilleux> Jomik: network-manager-gnome has a built-in GUI configuration tool for WPA-encrypted networks
<Jomik> I haven't really been looking in the GUI, where do I get it up? XD
<Jomik> I try getting it connect by choosing the wireless net in the status bar, top right corner, it asks for my password and I type it in, 100% sure it's the right one. Then I wait without anything happening and it pops up again, asking for the password.
<aveilleux> Jomik: http://www.debianadmin.com/enable-wpa-wireless-access-point-in-ubuntu-linux.html
<Jomik> I believe that wpa_supplicant was installed already with ubuntu 10.10? I at least get a lot of info when typing wpa_supplicant in the terminal?
<aveilleux> Jomik: if it's already installed then it won't break anything by running that command.
<Jomik> k
<Jomik> trye
<Jomik> true* lol
<Jomik> what does touch do? O.o
<aveilleux> Jomik: It creates an empty file if one does not already exist
<Jomik> Ty :D
<Jomik> Weird that he tells me to create a file with ENABLED=0, and after tells me to do a touch to the exact same...
<aveilleux> Jomik: Yeah I dunno why that's there.
<Jomik> :D
<Jomik> ooooh, the layout changed? O.o
<Jomik> What da eff, my layout changed to greyish bars instead of the blackish, and it doesn't react to mouse clicks? :o
<aveilleux> Jomik: Can you log out and log back in?
<Jomik> I can shutdown the computer by taking the power. But I can't touch anything on the GUI
<Jomik> or open a terminal
<Jomik> doesn't react to keyboard or mouse. The mouse moves though
<aveilleux> Jomik: ctrl+alt+f1, then log in via terminal, then run sudo reboot
<aveilleux> Jomik: That'll kill your session here
<aveilleux> Jomik: So you'll have to reconnect to freenode
<Jomik> I think I was logged in
<Jomik> Nah, it's another computer :
<aveilleux> Jomik: Ah, okay
<Jomik> no reaction whatsoever to sudo reboot XD
<aveilleux> Jomik: that should have rebooted the computer.
<aveilleux> Jomik: Did you get to a Terminal? It should have blacked the screen and said "/dev/tty1" at the top.
<Jomik> doesn't work with sudo shutdown now either
<Jomik> It has
<aveilleux> Jomik: Try sudo shutdown -r now
<Jomik> Ubuntu 10.10 server-pc tty3 (I did f3 because f1 was just blank)
<aveilleux> (The "now" is a part of the command)
<Jomik> yeah
<Jomik> nothing either
<Jomik> CTRL + ALT + F7 brings me to the GUI? It has a grey box now, where the accessories menu normally is. O.o
<Jomik> Should I just cut the power?
<Jomik> Lol, this is the same thing that happened before I formatted my hdd <.<
<aveilleux> Jomik: Unfortunately I think it's the only option at this point
<Jomik> Oh
<Jomik> now it's the normal GUI
<Jomik> Yeah, I went ahead and did it
<Jomik> It's trying to connect automatically again, but doesn't seem like it'll be able to <.<
<aveilleux> Jomik: Right-click on the manager, click "edit connections", and delete the connection. Then start over.
<Jomik> like, redo the driver installations? :o
<Jomik> Do you have teamviewer?
<aveilleux> Jomik: Uh, no, I meant redo the connection.
<aveilleux> Jomik: Yes
<Jomik> Would you mind popping on teamviewer? The computer in question has it. >.<
<Jomik> I tried reconnecting now, it didn't work again
<aveilleux> Jomik: If you can't get a network connection then how can I use TeamViewer?
<Jomik> Wired network
<aveilleux> Jomik: PM me for a minute
<Jomik> I need it to be wireless, cuz atm I have a cable throughout the whole house, which is pretty annoying.
<Jomik> Hey again, problem didn't get solved. So I wanna hear if anyone here thinks they can help me set up my wireless connection to connect to a WPA secure connection. I have it on a wired connection, but I need it to be wireless. The computer has teamviewer, so you can control it and see what happens if you want. Please help? XD
<Jomik> How do I open .cab files?
<Jomik> Trying another driver.
<Jomik> Duh, that fixed it, tyvm bioterror :)
<bioterror> good
<bioterror> I was busy at another channel helping some newbies :D
<Jomik> Heya, new question; is it possible to check if you're connected to the internet in a sh script? Like, start this program after the computer connected to the internet after startup.
<JackyAlcine> Jomik: use the ping command.
<JackyAlcine> ie: ping http://www.google.com -1
<JackyAlcine> exclude the minus one. lol
<Jomik> so while (! ping http://www.google.com) do done start something. ?
<Jomik> I need to execute a program after we have gotten an internet connection XD
<Jomik> I don't thing that ping returns true or false?
<Jomik> Someone help me make that bash/shell script please? :)
<MrChrisDruif> Jomik: paste.ubuntu.com
<Lorizean> hi... so, I'm wondering, is there a specific package I can install to get the c++ opengl headers?
<szczur> Jomik, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OnNetworkConnectionRunScript
<Jomik> MrChrisDruif: What about paste.ubuntu.com?
<Jomik> szczur tyvm for that :O What is the command for closing a process/program?
<bioterror> seems like he figured it out?
<bioterror> :D
<Jomik> Why does my script in the if-down.d folder work when the script in the if-up.d folder doesn't? O.o
<Jomik> How do I run a bash script from another bash script?
<Jomik> szczur can you help me again? XD
<szczur> you can run script from a script by using "exec" command
<szczur> for example exec /etc/networking/if-up.d/connected.sh
<Jomik> Yeah, I tried executing it... like exec /usr/bin/teamviewer
<Jomik> I had a script in if-up.d
<szczur> it should work
<szczur> lemme check
<Jomik> mine is in /etc/network/if-up.d
<Jomik> and the script in /etc/network/if-down.d/ works ... O.o
<mer_ge> hi! can't I just create an additional user with encrypted /home in 10.04?
<mer_ge> there is no such option
<Jomik> szczur do you have teamviewer?
<szczur> Jomik, nope
<Jomik> Damn
<Jomik> pisses me off that it wont start O.o
<Jomik> I can type "teamviewer" in the terminal
<Jomik> and it'll start
<bioterror> mer_ge, sudo adduser --encrypt-home <user>
<Jomik> I can type /usr/bin/teamviewer, and it'll start.
<Jomik> But, neither of those works in the script
<Jomik> with or without exec
<mer_ge> bioterror thanks! that simple?
<bioterror> mer_ge, yup, that simple
<Jomik> bioterror, any ideas? XD
<bioterror> what
<Jomik> Why a script wont run from if-up.d when it'll run from if-down.d ?
<Jomik> etc/network/if-*
<szczur> Jomik, can i take a look at the script
<szczur> still searching for solution :)
<Jomik> my script is 2 lines
<Jomik> #!bin/sh
<Jomik> teamviewer
<Jomik> it works if I run it manually
<Jomik> it starts up teamviewer
<Jomik> but it doesn't work otherwise
<Jomik> teamviewer is in /usr/bin
<Jomik> and /usr/bin is in the $PATH
<Jomik> Hey szczur, I have to run now... Could you mail me if you find an answer? I'll send you a query with my email.
<szczur> ok
<Jomik> tyvm :)
#ubuntu-beginners 2011-02-23
<Sir> Hello
<JackyAlcine> Hey Sir.
<Sir> Ok so I have a problem with connecting to my wireless access point, I have no idea what's wrong
<Sir> I am on Ubuntu 10.10 btw. But currently on me other PC since I can't get on the internet via my Ubuntu PC
<JackyAlcine> The Network Manager in GNOME should be handle to connect to your wireless connection; what kind of encryption does it use?
<Sir> Uh it's currently open for easy access purposes
<JackyAlcine> Does it show up in the list when you click on the icon in the notification area?
<Sir> Yes it does.
<JackyAlcine> And clicking on it doesn't permit connection?
<JackyAlcine> What's broadcasting the network signal?
<JackyAlcine> Like what device?
<Sir> Well I click on it and then it just has the animation of the wireless symbol panning up and down and then I get and "!" and nothing.
<Sir> It's a router, not 100% sure what kind since we switched like 4 times and this one is missing the case
<JackyAlcine> Hm. And this router's connected to some sort of network?
<Sir> Yup
<Sir> Works with my XP laptop just fine
<Sir> As I'm on it now
<JackyAlcine> Well, I'm not too sure what could be causing the problem; sorry.
<Sir> Ah. This is so frutrating
<aveilleux> fahg
<aveilleux> I apologize for that, my brother's friend enjoys stealing my keyboard.
<ray_> Hello all reading this.
 * bioterror comes in peace
<ray_> ha ha
<ray_> Hmm, so I have GMAMEUI installed on another hard drive and I wanted to take the list I have for favorites and locate where it is stored so I can put it on this computer, then I want to re-install Ubuntu on that computer, so that's why I want to be able to do that.
<ray_> I just grabbed where GMAMEUI is installed and I am going to try that.
<ray_> From the list of places GMAMEUI is said to be installed by Synaptic Package Manager that is
<ray_> Where should I go to ask this question?
<bioterror> I have not seen any questions ;)
<bioterror> just you wondering things by yourself :--)
<ray_> ha ha, ya. Sorry.
<ray_> In GMAMEUI which is for running MAME roms it has a neat feature for marking what roms are my favorite roms on a list. And I meant where is that list stored?
<ray_> Sorry, replace the and with so, English is not my strong point
<bioterror> I havent played mame games for ages
<bioterror> but I just yesterday ordered a new motherboard for my coming HTPC project and I was playing with idea of playing mame, nes, snes, amiga and c64 games with it then
<ray_> O, then I will be back with a link
<bioterror> you can do dpkg -L gmameui
<bioterror> maybe it tells something
<ray_> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1505819
<ray_> There are other frontends though that can be used
<ray_> I have yet to test more out
<ray_> Nice command, I have to add that to my text files for future reference
<ray_> I wonder what these are, I am going to have to look:
<ray_> "/usr/share/locale/en_AU/LC_MESSAGES" "/usr/share/locale/en_AU/LC_MESSAGES/gmameui.mo"
<ray_> Oops, I forgot to put quotes.
<ray_> Well those didn't help me.
<ray_> I just don't know the answer to this. Maybe I should look at GMAMEUI itself now. Maybe it has a feature for exporting and it doesn't then I think it should
<ray_> Sorry, I keep not typing all the words I am thinking.
<ray_> It doesn't have an exporting feature for importing and exporting favorites
<ray_> O well.
<bioterror> maybe
<bioterror> something
<bioterror> inside your
<bioterror> ~/
<bioterror> starting with .
<bioterror> :D
<ray_> OK, OK, I got a question that may help. I've always wanted to know this
<bioterror> just popped in my mind
<ray_> How can I search all text files on a filesystem for a certain word that is within it and also in the title?
<bioterror> that's called indexed search
<ray_> Right, under home. I looked but that doesn't mean I didn't miss something
<ray_> I looked under ".config", ".cache" and some other places. I should look some more
<ray_> So how do index search?
<bioterror> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Tracker
<ray_> I meant how do I do an index search?, that sounds more like proper English I would guess.
<bioterror> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Beagle
<ray_> I am looking
<ray_> I will try Beagle, I am installing through Ubuntu Software Center right now.
<ray_> Mean while I am looking for the file
<duanedesign> ray_: you could use this command to search the home directory for searchTerm   grep -i -R -l  searchWord  home/USERNAME/*
<ray_> OK
<duanedesign> ray_: of course replace USERNAME and searchWord :)
<ray_> With the "*"?
<duanedesign> yep
<duanedesign> that will search all files in that direcotry
<duanedesign> if you wanted to search a single file you would replace the * with the file name
<ray_> I may have already found it before you posted that command, but still I love learning
<ray_> right
<ray_> I will try it anyways
<duanedesign> oops
<duanedesign> that is   rep -i -R -l import  /home/duanedesign/*
<duanedesign> that is   grep -i -R -l import  /home/duanedesign/*
<duanedesign> with a / infront of home
<ray_> uh, import?
<ray_> Right forward slash before home
<ray_> but import?
<ray_> Here's the command I will try soon:
<ray_> "grep -i -R -l asura /home/ray/*"
<ray_> I will also try Beagle as well
<ray_> I was right I found where it was:
<ray_> "/media/7491d9ea-43fe-481d-8a1b-131d163891e7/home/ray/.config/gmameui/games.ini"
<ray_> I didn't try the commands you suggested though
<ray_> I am going to right now
<ray_> But first I want to look at something to make sure it will be there.
<ray_> If this is case sensitive then it should all be in lower case like I have it.
<ray_> I just entered it
<ray_> This may take a while, so instead I will try a different command
<ray_> Nice, I am loving that command
<ray_> Now I will try Beagle
<duanedesign> ray_: you have it right
<ray_> It didn't seem to find it, so I am trying something called Trackers Search Tool which might be the same thing linked earlier but I am unsure
<ray_> Thank you for the help
<ray_> Both of you
<duanedesign> your welcome
<duanedesign> bioterror: did most the work. I just jumped in at the end to steal his thinder :)
<duanedesign> thunder*
 * duanedesign should stay away from using local sayings that might not translate to an international audience
<duanedesign> ray_: i have an application called CLI Companion that lets you store commands in your terminal
<duanedesign> or you can use a tomboy note.
<duanedesign> nice for storing commands like that grep command that you might not use enough to have memorized
<ray_> OK, but I like have text files. The first one you mentioned would be cool
<ray_> I might try tomboy for kick though
<ray_> I meant kicks
<duanedesign> https://launchpad.net/clicompanion <--FWIW
<ray_> I replaced the file that had my favorites on it, and it works.
<ray_> I am trying to load the link
<ray_> It still hasn't loaded the webpage.
<duanedesign> the launchpad link?
<ray_> Yep
<ray_> I'll start it over
<ray_> hello
<cprofitt> hello ray
<ray_> My Internet disconnected
<ray_> I am trying the launchpad link for CLI Companaion
<ray_> Which loaded
<ray_> To install the deb: "dpkg -i clicompanion_1.0-3.1_all.deb"
<ray_> Is that all then?
<ray_> OK, I switch to my nick then
<r4y> OK, do you feel better IRC channel, now that I am identified?, LOL
<r4y> Neat so duanedesign took part in CLI Companion then.
<r4y> OK, never mind
<r4y> duh
<duanedesign> :)
<duanedesign> r4y: did you get cli companion to run?
<r4y> I am still in the process
<cprofitt> sorry got called away r4y
<cprofitt> thanks for picking up the convo duanedesign
<r4y> Wow, nice and simple
<r4y> I am going to start gathering, but there are some commands in there I will have to look into
<r4y> Does anyone here know a or the command for clearing out dns?
<r4y> I was looking into how to fix the internet connection like Windows XP has, of coarse it's not really fixing the internet connection but I wouldn't know the words for it
<r4y> I remember reading someone say it's not fixing but something else
<r4y> Any commands for troubleshooting an Internet connection?
<r4y> I should buy into better antannas on both ends.
<r4y> A bigger antanna for each computer and 2 antannas for my Linksys router
<r4y> Anyhow, I thought I found a command for clearing out a DNS cache
<zid> Linux over radio? :)
<zid> Citizens Band ?
<r4y> Linux over radio?
<r4y> Can you add more detail?
<r4y> Sorry, I have a hard time trying to ask questions and understand people a lot.
<r4y> Are you asking how to listen to a local radio station?
<r4y> From Linux?
<duanedesign> r4y: ifconfig
<r4y> What a minute, is this the command:
<r4y> sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<duanedesign> that will restart your network
<duanedesign> nm-tool
<duanedesign> that is a good command for troubleshooting network
<r4y> Right,  thought I read somewhere that it also clear out a DNS cache
<r4y> hold up, I will do the 2 commands you just said
<r4y> I remember the ifconfig command it's kind of like ipconfig for Windows but has more detail
<r4y> I can't help but wonder
<r4y> What the name of that Internet connection program in Ubuntu
<r4y> ?
<r4y> What the, LOL
<duanedesign> network manager ?
<r4y> Anyways it has a fields that can be filled in with a mac address and BSSIS. BSSID being the networks MAC I am guessing.
<r4y> Does filling those in help at all?
<r4y> I have it set to DHCP
<r4y> I have never used a static IP address setup
<duanedesign> Automatic(DHCP)
<r4y> yep
<r4y> I have wpa personal security up and running
<duanedesign> yeah, the only thing i fill in is the DNS servers. But that is optional
<duanedesign> there is an application, namebench, that will test several DNS servers and tell you which are the fastest for your connection
<duanedesign> though for most the speed difference is not much
<r4y> I found that when my Internet disappears but I now is there, I have to click it and go to Connect to hidden wireless networks and click the drop down box and choose my SSID name
<r4y> I am reading what you wrote
<r4y> OK, so all people are using DNS servers?
<r4y> You must be laughing, lol
<r4y> I am new to most of this
<duanedesign> no not at all.
<duanedesign> we are here because we like to help
<r4y> O, I miss understood you.
<duanedesign> r4y: you can use your ISPs DNS server or a third party like Google or
<duanedesign> OPen DNS, i think it is
<r4y> What about when using Deluge? and so forth
<MrChrisDruif> r4y: In regards to OpenDNS use with Deluge?
<r4y> No, I mean, uh, I don't get this completely
<r4y> I would be using Google's DNS now or using when using Google?, or only when using Google?, or?
<MrChrisDruif> I didn't get the complete q&a r4y :)
<r4y> Am I using my ISPs DNS when?
<duanedesign> most likely
<r4y> I don't care, I am just wondering
<r4y> So, I can be using more then one DNS server in one window for one purpose?
<MrChrisDruif> Hold your horses r4y, what is your precise question?
<r4y> If we go to a webpage or what ever then we might be using more then one DNS server?
<r4y> There are so many possible questions for what I am asking
<MrChrisDruif> You only use 1 DNS server at a time...
<MrChrisDruif> You can set preferred DNS servers, like the OpenDNS servers....
<r4y> So then we a getting transfered from one DNS server to another?
<r4y> OK
<r4y> I think I sort of get it
<MrChrisDruif> If a DNS server doesn't know what IP adres a certain name has, he'll ask one of his buddies
<r4y> I just don't think I would completely get this without it being on paper, but you have helped me understand it better
<MrChrisDruif> Alright :)
<r4y> I think I understand that last comment. It took me a second
<r4y> buddies being servers then, right?
<MrChrisDruif> Yeah, they ain't gonna ask some human :)
<r4y> he he he, yep
<MrChrisDruif> This might also help: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Domain_Name_System
<r4y> I am going to put this info into a text file
<r4y> Hay, someone named zid asked about Radio?
<r4y> He asked: Linux over radio? :) Citizens Band ?
<r4y> OK, so namebench and OpenDNS
<r4y> Thank you guys. You have opened a new door to me.
<MrChrisDruif> Namebench?
<r4y> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/increase-your-internet-speed-with-namebench.html
<r4y> I wonder if there is a Firefox add-on for finding the fastest DNS server. I will go look
<r4y> There's this also:
<r4y> http://www.getdeb.net/software/namebench
<MrChrisDruif> Ahh...namebench is like opendns
<r4y> I found this:https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/speed-dns/?src=api
<r4y> https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/speed-dns/?src=api
<r4y> I also found this but I am not sure what it does:
<r4y> https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/dns-flusher/?src=api
<MrChrisDruif> r4y: I'm no FF user...and you don't need to spam unless you want some thoughts about the addons you share here :)
<r4y> What ever is cool. Thank you guys for the help. I will go and try things out.
<r4y> Thank you
<szczur> hi Jomik
<Jomik> Heya mate :D
<Jomik> I think I'll put that script in my if-down.d, the one you sent me, that'd probably work, wouldn't it? And tyvm btw!
<szczur> Joeb454, just put it in autostart
<Jomik> Got a question though - how would I print some text from a bash script to my screen, if it's run with the run-parts method. As a mean of debugging XD
<Jomik> Actually, I just located the problem I have szczur XD I think that it's because it's running the scripts as root, and teamviewer can't be started if the user is root (userid = 0)... How do I make it run the script as non-root?
<Jomik> chown changes owner right?
<szczur> Jomik, yes
<Jomik> Ty
<stlsaint> yep
<Jomik> Duh, I could've just checked lol
<szczur> but scripts in if-down.d and if-up.d
<szczur> are run with root proviledges\
<Jomik> can't I change that?
<szczur> priviledges*
<szczur> at least i think so
<Jomik> I need it to be run as "jomik"
<szczur> you can put this script in autostart with gnome-session-properties
<szczur> and it will run as jomik
<Jomik> Yeah, but I need it to run everytime we gain connection
<Jomik> not just on startup
<szczur> ahhh
<szczur> hmmm
<Jomik> Oh
<Jomik> Can't I make the "if-up.d/connect" script run some other script with jomik privileges?
<szczur> Jomik, you xcan try this
<szczur> http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/programming-9/run-a-script-as-a-different-user-112795/
<szczur> create a script that runs my script as jomik
<Jomik> su - jomik ?
<Jomik> but it needs to enter a password then, doesn't it?
<szczur> dunno
<Jomik> Testing XD
<Jomik> Doesn't seem to work...
<Jomik> Can you tell me how I make it write out debug info?
<Jomik> echo "something" doesn't cooperate XD
<Jomik> since there's no terminal I guess
<szczur> hmm, you can try creating a log file
<Jomik> <- bash noob XD
<Jomik> something like echo "something" > file?
<szczur> echo "something" > /tmp/connect.log
<szczur> don't know if it would work :)
<Jomik> Kay
<Jomik> Gonna try XD
<szczur> lemme find something
<szczur> 5 sec
<Jomik> Okay :)
<Jomik> My script is being run, but it just fails at running it with the right permissions
<szczur> and you'r script just runs connection script as a jomik, right?
<geirha> Jomik: What should the script do? And can you pastebin it?
<Jomik> szczur, it runs as root, and I need it to run as jomik. it runs from if-up.d
<Jomik> geirha, it should just execute "teamviewer". And teamviewer can't be run as root.
<geirha> Jomik: Ah, well there's several problems with that.
<Jomik> Ohh?
<geirha> or ... teamviewer is a GUI program, right?
<Jomik> yeah
<Jomik> But there's no problem if I run it from the terminal normally
<geirha> Yes, so it needs to know what display to use, and that's hard.
<Jomik> I'm on ubuntu 10.10
<Jomik> Huh?
<Jomik> There's a teamviewer script included
<Jomik> and when I write teamviewer in the terminal
<Jomik> it executes /usr/bin/teamviewer
<geirha> If you are the only user, then the display number will typically be 0, so you might get away with assuming 0.
<Jomik> which runs TeamViewer.exe through wine
<holstein> teamviewer is nice :)
<Jomik> It checks if the usrid = 0, if it is, then it wont run teamviewer, otherwise it runs it
<Jomik> 0 = root
<geirha> Jomik: in your terminal emulator, the DISPLAY environment variable is set. (echo "$DISPLAY")
<geirha> It won't be set for the process that runs the ifup/ifdown scripts.
<Jomik> Ohh?
<Jomik> my echo $DISPLAY shows :0.0
<szczur> hmmm, gerisha is right
<szczur> Add "DISPLAY=:0.0" line before the teamviewer line
<Jomik> and why wouldn't it be set for the if-up.d and if-down.d?
<Jomik> Oh?
<Jomik> But it'll still be run as root?
<Jomik> My userid is 1000 btw, I just checked it with id -u
<geirha> sudo -u myusername env DISPLAY=:0 teamviewer
<geirha> Might work, but only if you are logged in graphically of course.
<Jomik> I am logged in graphically :D
<Jomik> what does sudo -u do?
<geirha> A saner option would be to run a startup script that queries network manager about the state of the network connection, then starts teamviewer.
<geirha> *gnome startup script
<Jomik> Yeah, but I need it to start teamviewer every time we have a connection
<Jomik> Not just once
<geirha> sudo -u username foo  runs foo as user username
<Jomik> I'm killing the teamviewer processes at if-down.d
<geirha> Jomik: Well, then you keep your script continuasly polling network manager, and start and stop as necessary.
<Jomik> And that wont really create lag?
<geirha> Well, you'd poll once every X seconds, not every millisecond
<Jomik> and then I check if teamviewer is running and if we're connected, if we're connected and running, do nothing, else.. etc?
<geirha> Might be network manager has a way to run commands on certain events already. I haven't checked.
<Jomik> it has
<Jomik> in the if-up.d and if-down.d folders
<Jomik> but they're run as root
<Jomik> which is my problem
<Jomik> I need the teamviewer to be run as a normal user / as user id 1000
<geirha> Those are probably run by the daemon though, which has no knowledge of whether you're logged in or not ... etc. which is why you'd have to set DISPLAY
<geirha> Jomik: sudo -u yourusername env DISPLAY=:0 teamviewer
<Jomik> I tried that
<Jomik> in the if-up.d
<Jomik> didn't work
<geirha> What's the error message?
<Jomik> nothing
<Jomik> nothing happens :D
<geirha> Jomik: sudo -u yourusername env DISPLAY=:0 teamviewer > /tmp/output 2>&1
<geirha> Then see what /tmp/output contains afterwards
<Jomik> The teamviewer script will do echo TeamViewer must not be executed as root!
<Jomik> but there's no terminal for it to echo into XD
<geirha> correct, the script will not be run in a terminal if it's invoked by the network manager daemon
<Jomik> so, I make a script with that line?
<geirha> Try with the above, which will redirect all output, inlucding errors, to the file /tmp/output
<Jomik> K
<Jomik> Trying
<Jomik> Ooo
<Jomik> it's trying to access some /root/.teamviewer dirs, but it gets permission denied
<geirha> Ah, add -H to sudo
<Jomik> it's also trying to do mkdir /root
<Jomik> what does that do? XD
<geirha> Jomik: sudo -H -u yourusername env DISPLAY=:0 teamviewer > /tmp/output 2>&1
<Jomik> kk
<geirha> From the man-page:  -H  The -H (HOME) option sets the HOME environment variable to the homedir of the target user (root by default) as specified in passwd(5).  By default, sudo does not modify HOME (see set_home and always_set_home in sudoers(5)).
<Jomik> Ahhh
<Jomik> So -H would set it to jomik
<Jomik> well
<Jomik> yourusername*
<Jomik> holy
<Jomik> that worked
<geirha> to /home/jomik ... whatever the homedir is set to in /etc/passwd
<Jomik> I can remove everything behind the > right?
<geirha> including removing the >, yes.
<Jomik> Ty
<geirha> If the program outputs anything though, it'll probably end up in some logfile
<Jomik> Trying them then
<Jomik> Maybe XD
<Jomik> Woooh
<geirha> in /var/log/daemon.log probably
<Jomik> Hmmm
<Jomik> Why doesn't killall -9 TeamViewer.exe in the if-down.d work now -.-
<Jomik> lol
<geirha> Oh dear, don't do kill -9
<Jomik> Oh?
<Jomik> What then?
<Jomik> XD
<Jomik> I need to kill all processes named TeamViewer.exe
<Jomik> without the -9?
<geirha> No, you want to kill a specific process, and that's not possibly to do 100% coorectly with this approach.
<Jomik> Why a specific? I just need all teamviewer processes destroyed? :D
<geirha> That may get you in trouble later
<Jomik> Why? :o
<geirha> killall TeamViewer.exe will not kill teamviewer processes, it will kill all processes that has TeamViewer.exe in its name.
<Jomik> Yeah
<Jomik> And that's what the teamviewer process has
<Jomik> teamviewer starts TeamViewer.exe
<geirha> But anyway, as long as you are the only user on the system, I suppose you don't mind if you accidentally kill a different process
<Jomik> Nah
<geirha> While it is running, does:  pgrep -l TeamViewer.exe   output anything?
<Jomik> probably not
<Jomik> sec
<Jomik> 4958 TeamViewer.exe
<Jomik> Which is the process I started, I guess? :D
<geirha> Then:  pkill '^TeamViewer\.exe$'  should kill it.
<ddecator> you can also kill a specific process using top
<geirha> ddecator: in a script?
<ddecator> in a script? this is to kill a script that is running?
<geirha> No, this is to kill a process from a script
<ddecator> oh. not sure why you need to do that, but no, i don't think top can be used in a script to kill a process
<Jomik> gonna try that
<ddecator> just read the backlog and i have no idea what you're trying to do, haha, so i'll leave you two to figure things out
<Jomik> pkill isn't recognized by bash?
<geirha> It's an external command
<Jomik> worked
<Jomik> tyvm man!
<Jomik> Owe you losts
<Jomik> lots
<Jomik> geirha, do you know how I'd be able to reboot it over teamviewer and be able to log on again after? I mean, I can just reboot it like always, with sudo reboot or through the GUI. But then it's stuck at the login screen
<geirha> Jomik: System -> Administration -> Login screen (or something like that)
<Jomik> Yeah, then I can disable it, but I have to write in a keyring when it starts up?
<Jomik> before it can connect to the itnernet, I think
<Jomik> internet*
<geirha> Ah, not sure how to get around that. Other than putting the password for the internet in a keyring without a password.
<Jomik> Oh, how can I do that?
<geirha> (which means the password for the internet would be stored in plain text in your homedir)
<Jomik> I don't mind having it do that XD
<Jomik> How would I do that then? XD
<Jomik> Wireless WPA btw
<geirha> I don't remember off hand. You'd do it in seahorse.  System -> Preferences -> Passwords and encryption keys  (or something like that)
<Jomik> Right on
<szczur> Jomik, rightclick on your network manager
<szczur> select ed8it connectionss, select your connection, click edit
<Jomik> I got 2 things for both of my thingys :o
<szczur> and tick "Available to all users"
<Jomik> Oh!
<Jomik> ty XD
<Jomik> Why do I have 2 encrypted passwords for my wlan?
<Jomik> Exactly the same
<Jomik> except for Key id 1 and 2
<Jomik> lol
<Jomik> w/e XD
<Jomik> Tyvm :D
<Jomik> I gotta run
<Jomik> You guys rock XD
<UndiFineD> !cookie | szczur
<ubot2> szczur: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<szczur> ^^
<bioterror> :D
<szczur> UndiFineD, thanks for the testimonial :)
<UndiFineD> :D
<iiname> hello
<iiname> can some one help me with making a touch screen work
<maheanuu> IaOra everyone, I am a newbie and the more I know the loster I get
<maheanuu> I have about a half dozen probs with Ubuntu 10.10 at present and really need some TLC if possible
<aveilleux> !ask | maheanuu
<maheanuu> I am using a Toshiba notebook 64 bit system and my 10.10 is 64 bit...  I have a very low audio output and cannot seem to raise it at all  All the GUI's are maxed out on the vol controls
<ubot2> maheanuu: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<maheanuu> Thanks, I don't know the protocol as of yet
<bioterror> maheanuu, open terminal and say "lspci |grep Audio" without ""
<maheanuu> bioterror, do I add the quotes, I tried a cut and paste without the first set of quotes but no joy
<bioterror> without ""
<maheanuu> I am pretty sure the first ones were only a quote from you
<maheanuu> That is without all?
<maheanuu> I am getting No Such File or Directory
<maheanuu> I didn't include the "without" and here's what I got "00:14.2 Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc SBx00 Azalia (Intel HDA) 02:00.1 Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc RV620 Audio device [Radeon HD 34xx Series]"
<maheanuu> Is that the information you wanted?
<maheanuu> bioterror, is that the information you wanted????
<bioterror> maheanuu, seems so
<iiname> hi
<aveilleux> maheanuu: Try running the command: alsamixer
<aveilleux> maheanuu: See if the PCM is really low; it should be around 77
<bioterror> front could be low
<maheanuu> OK, brb
<aveilleux> hello iiname
<iiname> i have 10.04 installed and updated in a touch tablet, how do I make touch work please? Should I install mutlitouch or do i follow instructions from http://www.touchswipe.com/viewtopic.php?f=45&t=700&sid=5700d74cf62babf6a17170cbd861a82d
<iiname> aveilleux,
<iiname> aveilleux,  hello
<maheanuu> aveilleux, it is maxed out at 100
<bioterror> maheanuu, how about front?
<seidos> iiname: i don't know.  never set up a touch tablet.
<bioterror> we are so poor, we dont have that kind of gadgets ;)
<maheanuu> Front MI is 60
<iiname> seidos,  but you must be technically sound, can you please take a look at http://www.touchswipe.com/viewtopic.php?f=45&t=700&sid=5700d74cf62babf6a17170cbd861a82d and guess if it would make sense for any tablet ?
<bioterror> maheanuu, you dont have just plain "Front"?
<maheanuu> NO
<bioterror> okay
<seidos> iiname: i'll take a look
<iiname> seidos, thanks, will wait
<maheanuu> I have Front MI twice and the right side one is nothing
<aveilleux> iiname: That board requires registration :/
<seidos> iiname: the link you pasted requires a username and password.  the implication here is, i won't register on some strange site for you.  paste what you want me to read in a pastebin.
<iiname> sei
<iiname> seidos,  use omname  pass:  Z0abcdef
<iiname> seidos,  will do a paste as well
<bioterror> maheanuu, and master is maxed out too?
<iiname> seidos, http://paste.ubuntu.com/571364/
<maheanuu> No the master is at 70 and I can't seem to raise it
<bioterror> maheanuu, can you lower it?
<seidos> iiname: okay, read it.  did you try it?
<bioterror> maheanuu, what's the "Chip: something" in your alsamixer on the top left corner
<iiname> seidos,  should I?  Did  you log in and read the thread or just saw the top post pasted on the bin?
<maheanuu> RealTek ALC272
<seidos> iiname: i read the site.  i personally didn't like it.
<iiname> seidos,  what are the other conventional options?
<seidos> iiname: as for the command you pasted, i don't know.  never heard of linuxfans
<iiname> seidos,  it is a touch tablet from fic  called tycoon
<seidos> iiname: like i said, i don't know.  i never tried getting the hardware you're using to work.  your best bet is the ubuntu forums.  you gotta' find other users of your hardware.  or check in #linux for anyone that is familiar with the device.
<iiname> seidos,  this forum thread includes three or four posts of junk, so you are right about your fears
<iiname> seidos, I don't think anyone would have tried this computer, my best bet is to see if it works by installing what is now part of 10.10
<seidos> iiname: yeah, i noticed :|
<seidos> iiname: ah, it's a touch screen interface on a computer?  i thought it was a tablet or something.
<maheanuu> I am loving Ubuntu, but finding it a little difficult as I am the only user on my island and those on Tahiti are over 150 miles away and they only speak French so I do have a prob communicationg techwise
<iiname> seidos,  i installed 10.10 while installing - during the installation process it worked, but not afterwards, 10.10 had problems, so I got back to 10.04 now
<iiname> seidos,  it is a tablet
<seidos> maheanuu: i can't feel sorry for you.  you live on an island.  joke!
<seidos> iiname: ah, a tablet.  i had a friend that bought a previously owned tablet
<seidos> let me see if he's online
<bioterror> maheanuu, googling about your chipset
<iiname> seidos, http://www.fic.com.tw/product/tvb00.aspx
<maheanuu> I know, I live only 17 miles from Bora Bora and I see it out my back window off in the distance...  But as far as Linux goes I am in a desert
<seidos> iiname: he's not online :(
<seidos> maheanuu: well, if you get too lonely, just go outside and enjoy the beautiful tropical weather.  it's cool and dry here today.
<maheanuu> I would much rather have this machine working....   i am an OLD retired usn Chief, and retired in Polynesia...  great place to live but we suffer for information...  I study constantly
<seidos> iiname: it looks spiffy.  does everything else work on it?  can you use it with ubuntu w/ a keyboard and mouse?
<seidos> maheanuu: ah, so you want your audio level to be higher so you can watch youtube or something
<seidos> or the daily show
<seidos> :P
<maheanuu> I am having other probs at the same time, I cant do upgrades as it keeps telling me that the files I need are unauthorized and I am caught in a round robin that will not let me upgrade anything
<maheanuu> No I use it for Skype and my audio edits
<seidos> maheanuu: did you say 10.10?
<maheanuu> Yes
<seidos> ah, Skype.  not sure about audio editing.
<maheanuu> I am an old Univac Field engineer so I can follow directions
<seidos> maheanuu: did you try 10.10 because 10.04 wasn't working?
<seidos> maheanuu: i am not a developer, it may be an issue with the driver.  :|
<maheanuu> I just like to be able to hear people and things at present I run the audio thru a Ghetto Blaster
<maheanuu> No I upgraded about 6 months ago and have loved it
<seidos> did you have the problem in 10.04?
<bioterror> aveilleux, are you familiar with pulseaudio?
<bioterror> aveilleux, as I'm a lubunteer, I'm familiar only with alsa
<maheanuu> I didn't have any problems till I tried to upgrade and the sound went south along with a lot of other things and now I am having this round robin prob that is straight out of Hades
<seidos> maheanuu: if you didn't have a problem in 10.04 it maybe a bug in 10.10.  which may take time to get fixed (perhaps even the next release).  if you can't wait, you should install 10.04 again.
<bioterror> seidos, you're not really helping with this
<seidos> bioterror: go on
<maheanuu> Man, you asking that I dump all these files I have accumulated and reinstall 10.04?
<bioterror> maheanuu, exactly :D
<seidos> maheanuu: no, i didn't say to "dump your files"
<seidos> bioterror: an installation always means erasing one's data?
<maheanuu> I am a Photographer (or I think I am) and I have almost a TB of photos and music on this machine
<iiname> seidos, what should I do?
<seidos> iiname: can you get it working with keyboard and mouse?
<seidos> maheanuu: if they are in /home/$USER they shouldn't get affected during install.
<bioterror> maheanuu, https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-driver/+question/119052 this is not much help, I think :D
<iiname> seidos,  I am on that tablet, just installed updated, mobile brandband connected with wvdial it works wonderfully
<seidos> iiname: so it works great, except for the touchpad?
<iiname> seidos,  kboard and mouse are external
<maheanuu> going there now
<iiname> seidos,  yes
<iiname> seidos,  i have not tested audio
<seidos> iiname: i don't know.  try to find a driver for the touchpad, and try to load it.
<iiname> seidos, wimax is not tested either
<iiname> seidos,  but i am now on 10.04 touch does not work by default
<seidos> iiname: yeah, i read.  2x usb ports
<iiname> seidos,  i think 10.04 does not have the packages so I need to install the packages to find if it works
<seidos> iiname: i am not sure if there is a kernel module that needs to be loaded.
<maheanuu> Ok, I have tried that about 20 times and it tells me it is looking for the Sound but never finds it
<bioterror> maheanuu, what?
<maheanuu> here's the ans I get "Waiting for sound system to respond"
<bioterror> maheanuu, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1495061
<seidos> iiname: i don't know.  maybe netbook remix enables the touchscreen?
<maheanuu> That is what I get and I sit there and nothing and I mean NOTHING happens for hours
<iiname> seidos, http://mt-dev.blogspot.com/2010/08/getting-ps3-eye-to-work.html   shoudl i follow this?
<seidos> iiname: er ps3 eye?  i don't see the connection.
<bioterror> maheanuu, you have to delete .pulse -folder in your home directory
<iiname> seidos,  I don't know, it appeared to be instructions for installing multitouch ???
<seidos> iiname: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Multitouch :|
<seidos> this is the first time i've heard of "multitouch"
<bioterror> maheanuu, after deleting .pulse folder, you have to run command /usr/bin/pulseaudio
<seidos> iiname: sudo apt-get install utouch ?
<seidos> gotta' check the wiki before google
<seidos> since google doesn't always make the wiki a hit
<maheanuu> bak,  Bioterror I will look for it now...
<seidos> well, if you search for "multitouch ubuntu support" the wiki isn't a hit
<seidos> "testing" yes...but not support
<seidos> i'll create a page for it on help.ubuntu.com/community/multitouch with the word "support" and the command to install the utouch package
<maheanuu> I did and here is what I got back... "W: ratelimit.c: 4 events suppressed W: ratelimit.c: 1 events suppressed W: ratelimit.c: 1 events suppressed W: ratelimit.c: 1 events suppressed "
<bioterror> maheanuu, can you now adjust volume?
<maheanuu> I don't know will try brb
<maheanuu> Bio, you da one....   Maruru roa....   I wurking again
<bioterror> o//
<bioterror> no need for reinstallation, seidos
<bioterror> maheanuu, hope you use Nikon cameras when you do photographing ;)
<maheanuu> I really like what you did......   I appreciate it very much...     I do...   I have 2 Nikons a D70 and a D200 And presently am saving my pennies to buy a D300i
<bioterror> good ;)
<bioterror> D1x and D80 here
<maheanuu> My photo site is http://mah.smugmug.com/other/anoceanapart/  Feel free to browse and take anything that suits your fancy I am not a pro but when I grow up I hope to be
<maheanuu> Knew that there was a reason I liked you <grin>
<maheanuu> Where you located?
<bioterror> finland
<maheanuu> Nice place....  And superb living standards...  I left the USA as things were falling apart and I wanted to be free
<maheanuu> I am now a French National, best thing I ever did
<seidos> bioterror: i don't believe it
<maheanuu> bio, care to try on my biggie, the non update problem???
<seidos> i also didn't know the problem was a "volume adjustment problem", but a volume level problem.
<seidos> i should probably stick to writing
<maheanuu> Bio, I thought that I explained that to seidos
<maheanuu> At least you understood it was a level thingey.....   I had everything maxed out and said so and still the level was inaudible
<maheanuu> Ok seiuno, would you like to work on my biggie with me?
<seiuno> maheanuu: i just got out of the shower.  i don't think i can help you though.  not enough knowledge :(
<Jomik> Heya guys! New question of the day XD Is it possible to password protect folders/directories in linux? XD
<JackyAlcine> Hm, I don't think with directories, but 'tis possible with cryptfs, no?
#ubuntu-beginners 2011-02-24
<Geocosm> How do I make vlc my preferred multimedia application? It's not listed in Preferred Applications.
<Geocosm> I figured it out, I guess. Not really ideal. If I go through every file type and r-click and open with and then pick VLC and check remember this for this filetype it works.
<Geocosm> Annoying I can't just set vlc as default for all filetypes.
<holstein> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=243978
<holstein> Geocosm:  ^^
<holstein> its an oldie :)
<holstein> might work though
<Geocosm> ah you win, holstein! wxvlc. I was just doing "vlc".
<Geocosm> I figured that worked for gnome-do it'd work for the preferred applications command heh. Guess not.
<holstein> Geocosm: it was news to me
<holstein> ive used cvlc
<Geocosm> interesting.
<Geocosm> !nice
<ubot2> 'Nice' is a property of a process that determines how willing it is to give CPU time to other processes.  A higher value makes it more likely to give away time.  A negative value makes it less likely. Values are from -19 to 19, with 0 being the default.  For more information, type 'man nice' at a terminal.
<Geocosm> I was wondering why pulseaudio was being mean.
<holstein> how so?
<Geocosm> It's -11
<holstein> maybe an effort to keep it from clicking
<holstein> and popping
<Geocosm> Tough love.
<r4y> Hello
<r4y> Hello nit wit
<r4y> he he he he
<nit-wit> howdeeee
<r4y> Howdee
<r4y> I want to know, how do I find out what the links are for torrents I have running in Deluge?, I can't remember where exactly where I downloaded them. Is there an easy way to know?, I am asking this because I am switching hard drives and I am going to re-install Ubuntu on this hard drive.
<nit-wit> do you mean the sources of the torrents?
<seidos> i couldn't figure out how to do it in transmission
<r4y> I don't know the name for it.
<r4y> I would guess that the answer is yes
<r4y> source being where I found the download link to have Deluge use to open the torrent, download and upload eventually, so yes
<r4y> I also use Transmission. Their both great torrent clients
<bioterror> ls ~/Downloads
<r4y> ray@ray-desktop:~$ >ls ~/Downloads bash: /home/ray/Downloads: is a directory ray@ray-desktop:~$
<r4y> I know the links aren't under the download directory
<bioterror> then we cant know your configurations
<bioterror> chromium stores all the .torrent files I've used to ~/Downloads/
<r4y> I will look
<bioterror> sudo find / |grep .torrent
<r4y> OK
<seidos> o_o
<r4y> Ha ha ha, love the smily face
<r4y> Wow, it spuwd out loads of infortmation
<r4y> information
<r4y> I meant
<r4y> OK, how do I make it show me this one page at a time?, It would even be better if I could go up and down a page as many times as I want with out having to do it again. I always wanted to know how to do that. I once tried the less and more option commands but they didn't do what I wnated when I tried them before
<r4y> Maybe I should grep Deluge or deluge
<seidos> r4y you could try sudo find / | grep .torrent | less
<r4y> OK, I will try that
<r4y> I guess I don't know how to apply options for commands, I find the manual hard to understand how to use when trying to apply a chain of commands and options
<r4y> but I have been getting better at it
<seidos> r4y: i believe locate *.torrent would be better
<r4y> OK
<r4y> Mabye this:
<r4y> oops
<r4y> "/home/ray/.config/deluge/state/c7dbc78acab357f4f74f835b67a41ad902d90bda.torrent"
<r4y> I forgot quotes
<r4y> I am looking through it
<seidos> r4y: where do you save your torrent files?  just back them up somewhere for the install.
<seidos> then you won't need the torrent urls
<seidos> i was looking for torrent urls earlier to see if i could share it with someone
<r4y> I save them in home, but I want the urls so I can seed back
<r4y> I have already backed them up to the other hard drive yesterday
<r4y> Thank you for the help so far
<r4y> Let this be a lesson to me. Always save the links for torrents or what ever they are called
<nit-wit> you can set deluge to save the torrent sig where ever you want
<r4y> K
<r4y> I will look
<r4y> Is that possible by going to? preferences, Downloads, copy of .torrents files to
<r4y> If so then I can do it by hand
<r4y> I will try that option and see
<r4y> Hmm, I need a little more time on this.
<nit-wit> r4y, yeah thats it.
<r4y> OK, I am going to do an experiment but I will have to leave this connection and come back
<r4y> but I didn't find any files for download links for deluge to use where I set it to be using that feature
<r4y> I am going to try something else though
<r4y> I will be back
<seidos> ah, i bet opening the torrent with a text editor would work
<seidos> er, hmmm, nope
<seidos> well gedit can't read a torrent file
<bioterror> seidos, it's a binary file ;)
<seidos> bioterror: you can keep that
<bioterror> seidos, try a hex editor :D
<seidos> don't have one
<r4y> Ha
<r4y> It worked
<r4y> I took the folder called deluge from the .config folder and copied to my flash drive then went to my other hard drive and dropped it in the same place on my other hard drive, then I opened Deluge and it was all there
<r4y> including the percentages for how much was downloaded, but I am going to force check on all of them anyways
<r4y> where is nit wit and the other dude?
<r4y> o well, anyways it worked
<seidos> cool
<r4y> Ya, I know what to do now
<seidos> i didn't really know what you wanted at first
<r4y> Thank you for your help. I will put the commands you guys suggested into a text file as always
<r4y> It's ok, I am always willing to try to explain it in as many was as I can because I have a hard time explaining what I want to say
<r4y> and  I have a hard time understanding what's said as well
<r4y> but over the years I get better at it
<r4y> but I always make mistakes
<r4y> but sometimes that can be funny
<seidos> i guess to you the url's and the torrent files are the same, or at least that's what you thought
<r4y> I am coffeed up, so I am sorry if I am some what talkative
<r4y> ha talkative is a word?, spell checker didn't say it was miss spelled
<r4y> Know, that's not what I thought.
<geirha> It is. :)
<seidos> r2d2y
<r4y> Ooops, I thought you meant something else
<r4y> just now that is
<seidos> r4y: with whom are you speaking?
<r4y> both of you
<r4y> He said It is.
<r4y> And that was in reply to both of us
<r4y> I thought
<seidos> i see
<geirha> It was a response to "talkative is a word?" :)
<r4y> I thought you were thinking by your(seidos) last statement that I think a torrent that is downloade that can be so many MB to GB is the same thing as a torrent link, and I know that isn't true
<seidos> r4y: the .torrent file is not MB to GB.
<r4y> right, I know that
<r4y> which I am trying to state I know
<r4y> I found, give me a sec
<seidos> oh no, i said URL=.torrent
<seidos> er, that's what i think you were thinking
<seidos> it doesn't really matter now, i could be wrong, i am hazarding a guess based on what you typed earlier
<seidos> not that .torrent=torrent-data
<r4y> There is a file called torrents state that has links in it that only a torrent client can handle because I put on of them into firefox and it said so, so I now know that as well
<r4y> It's cool, I just want to state that I am not computer illiterate, but I have my times of being completely confused.
<seidos> i feel you on that one r4y
<r4y> I am computer Illiterate to a certain extent.
<r4y> Recently I started using IRC channels on networks.
<r4y> It fun, and I don't want to be in the way
<r4y> I think I know what flooding means
<r4y> It's when to much text floods in
<r4y> talkative doesn't sound like a real word to me
<r4y> Heck to me polyrhythm is a word. Look it up on Google but it is not correct in Googles spell checker
<r4y> It is more then one rhythm being played at the same time, where as a linear rhythm is where only one note is played at any given time.
<seidos> i'm not sure what polyrhythm sounds like
<r4y> Any drum beat, except drum beats that only have one note at a time.
<r4y> So if a drummer plays a bass drum note and a crash cymbal note at the same time then it is a polyrhythm
<r4y> and so forth
<r4y> I can find a link for both.
<r4y> My internet is slow
<seidos> hmmm, so just multiple beats, basically?
<r4y> Yep
<r4y> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pidPJs15CrM
<r4y> 3 against 4
<r4y> That and many others, but most beats are considered polyrhythms
<seidos> 3 against 4?
<r4y> Yes, 3 against 4. 3 beats per measure with 4 beats per measure.
<r4y> I started by doing 12 and accenting every 3rd note and playing the bass drum on every 4th note to make 3 against 4
<r4y> and vice versa
<seidos> hmmmm
<r4y> 3 against 4 doesn't have to be 3 notes per measure with 4 notes per measure, but it is a way to explain it
<r4y> It can be slower or faster
<seidos> mmm k
<seidos> i used to want to learn drums.  i lost my drum pad
<Jomik> Heyoo all, I deleted my network connections widget by mistake and I can't see how I get it back?
<r4y> Get drum instead. drum pads don't sound good unless you get a practice pad that sort of sounds like a snare drum
<r4y> Right click your top panel
<r4y> add to panel
<Jomik> tried
<Jomik> it isn't there
<r4y> notification area
<r4y> Hmm
<r4y> Give me a little while
<Jomik> Tyvm mate :D
<geirha> Jomik: If you haven't customized it too much, you could just reset the panels to default
<Jomik> It was notification area
<Jomik> geirha, where? XD I haven't customized it at all, but it's back now - would still like to know though
<r4y> How?
<geirha> !panels
<ubot2> To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<Jomik> !terminal
<ubot2> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Jomik> XD
<Jomik> rorfl
<Jomik> rofl*
<Jomik> ty geirha
<Jomik> and r4y :D
<r4y> does that command include this character?:»
<Jomik> no
<Jomik> it starts with it too
<Jomik> quotation marks XD
<r4y> " »"»"»"»
<Jomik> :o
<geirha> « » is useful to separate shell code from other text on irc.
<geirha> Using " " or ' '  is ambigious since those quotes are part of shell syntax
<r4y> Too many commands saved on my computer, I am overloading, overloading, wait I am overloading. OK, alomst done overloading. OK, now I am done overllloadddinnngg.
<duanedesign> hello geirha
<Jomik> lol'd
<r4y> "/"/"/"/" yep
<geirha> duanedesign: hello :)
<MrChrisDruif> r4y: offtopic man
<r4y> I know. Sorry for sharing my overloading.
<r4y> and drum stuf
<Jomik> lol
<seidos> i found the drum stuff interesting
<Jomik> O
<Jomik> Is it possible to password protect folders/dirs?
<MrChrisDruif> Badum, tsh
<Geocosm> How'd you make those arrow things?
<MrChrisDruif> seidos: Might be interesting, but offtopic I presume
<Geocosm> >><<
<Geocosm> >>>>>>
<seidos>  MrChrisDruif 0
<r4y> >> is not the same the ones he used were small, right?
<Geocosm> Yeah I can't make them.
<Jomik> you copy paste! :D
<Geocosm> I don't want to copypasta every time I talk about terminal commands. :(
<r4y> That's how I did.
<duanedesign> r4y: have you been using CLI Companion at all?
<MrChrisDruif> Geocosm: Use gucharmap I guess
<Jomik> I think it's ALT + 0171 and ALT + 0178
<Jomik> numbers on numpad
<Geocosm> gucharmap you!
<MrChrisDruif> ??
<Jomik> yeah
<r4y> Not yet, but it is great and I will be installing it on every install I make now
<Geocosm> nothing is happening.
<Jomik> Hold down ALT and press 0171 or 0187 on your numpad
<duanedesign> ;3~
<Jomik> Geocosm, do it in a notespad or something
<geirha> Jomik: Maybe one of these answers will help: http://askubuntu.com/questions/27770/is-there-a-tool-to-encrypt-a-file-or-directory
<duanedesign> r4y: if you have any questions about it or features you would like to see let me know
<geirha> In my keyboard layout I type Alt gr+Z and X to get «»
<Geocosm> What's gr?
<r4y> Yesterday I meant to say that the command I wanted to find for clearing out DNS was there which I pasted here
<geirha> Alt Group, the Alt key on the right hand side
<Jomik> the key "Alt Gr"
<geirha> If you have a compose key you can type Compose < <
<Jomik> looking geirha
<r4y> I should checkout all the commands that are listed in CLI Companion sometime in Google.
<Geocosm> I have a Razer Lycosa.
<geirha> Another way to type « and »  is to use the unicode number (00ab and 00bb) e.g. ctrl+shift+u ab <space>
<Geocosm> « ha!
<MrChrisDruif> «» <= these Geocosm?
<Geocosm> I'll never remember that. « »
<Jomik> ab
<Jomik> Huh what geirha? XD
<Jomik> «
<Jomik> OH
<Jomik> XD
<Jomik> Ty
<MrChrisDruif> !flood | Jomik
<ubot2> Jomik: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Geocosm> !fleed | MrChrisDruif
<ubot2> Factoid 'fleed' not found
<MrChrisDruif> xD
<Geocosm> I"m not even drunk «
<r4y> I wish I was
<Jomik> !fly | MrChrisDruif
<ubot2> Factoid 'fly' not found
<Jomik> :(
<MrChrisDruif> Geocosm: I tried to explain to Jomik that those multi-line things aren't always liked by everyone (including me)
<r4y> multi-line?
<Geocosm> I was trying to point out the irony.
<Jomik> Geirha, that link you sent me - I can't find "encrypt" in the menu?
<geirha> Jomik: when you right-click a file or folder?
<Jomik> r4y, I think he means that I posted 6 lines in less than a minute, and that ticked him off.
<geirha> Jomik: Could be it's disabled if you don't have any pgp-keys stored.
<Jomik> Geirha, I don't see anything like that :/ I see Compress
<Jomik> Might be? XD
<seidos> i want more beans
<r4y> Encrypting scares me, because of the possibility of losing data, but I guess anytime I use my hard drive I should be scaried then, but at least make a backup
<geirha> Jomik: Try creating a dummy pgp-key in Password and encryption keys.
<r4y> I have a backup of everything
<r4y> I understand not having the space though
<Jomik> geirha, it needs my full name and email adress? why ? O.o
<MrChrisDruif> r4y: multi-line aka what Jomik did between 10:23:54 && 10:24:09 CET
<geirha> Jomik: Just write in some random stuff, but don't upload it to a key server. It's just for testing for now.
<Jomik> Yeah, because I tested the shortcut to writing the « which didn't show before I actually pressed enter. :o
<Jomik> geirha, I don't have a key server? XD
<geirha> Jomik: Keys like that are used by Ubuntu developers. They can use them to sign packages and stuff, so you know they made them and not some malicious third-party.
<Jomik> geirha: Kay XD I made one now, but it didn't show up anywhere O.o
<geirha> Jomik: «My personal keys»
<Jomik> Oh, yeah, I didn't finish making it, the popup got minimized XD
<geirha> Jomik: a PGP-key is a pair. You have a secret part and a public part. When you make a "proper" key, you generally want to give the public key to people you know. With your public key, they can encrypt stuff with it, and the only way to decrypt it, is with the corresponding secret key.
<MrChrisDruif> r4y: You understand what I mean?
<Jomik> gairha: But if I just want to encrypt / password protect a directory so that I can only access it with some password.?
<Jomik> And (sorry MrChrisDruif) why the hell does it take so long to generate a key <.<
<r4y> I need to read it over, I am talking to duandesign on a private chat about CLI Companion
<r4y> sorry
<geirha> Jomik: Then you encrypt it with your own public key, at which point you can decrypt it with your secret key.
<r4y> I will come back and read everything you wrote though
<geirha> And the secret key is password protected.
<MrChrisDruif> Jomik: The swiftness is dependent on key size and processing power
<Jomik> I used very short strings T_T And I think I get it  :P
<MrChrisDruif> Yeah, very short strings is a good definition of flooding :D
<geirha> Jomik: Yeah, I only meant to create that key for testing. Once you do it for real, use a long password (or actually passphrase). Mine is like 50 characters long :)
<Jomik> MrChrisDruif - I meant for my PGP key .......................... And geirha: Wtf, 50 characters? XD
<MrChrisDruif> Jomik: I don't remember....sorry :) Been too long back that I did that
<geirha> Jomik: I'd like to see someone crack that :)
<Jomik> geirha: Why would anyone bother trying? XD How many chinese characters?
<geirha> Jomik: It's just a phrase by some famous person, where I've replaced a few characters and words, so it's easy for me to remember it.
<Jomik> Aaah, still way much O.o Do you have encrypted directories on your computer then?
<geirha> Jomik: Nah. I don't have files I need to keep THAT secure.
<Jomik> What do you use it for then? O.o
<geirha> To send and receive sensitive stuff over email. Which is otherwise very insecure.
<Jomik> ahh
<r4y> I think I understand what you meant MrChrisDruif. You were saying to use pastebin instead of flooding I think
<r4y> MrChrisDruif left already. O well.
<r4y> Hello MrChrisDuif
<r4y> Was I right about what you meant?
<redbox> r4y: You're probably right.
<r4y> Ha ha, OK
<r4y> The problem was I was talking to duanedesign when they were talking so I couldn't keep up
<r4y> The problem was I was talking to duanedesign when they were talking so I couldn't keep up
<MrChrisDruif> r4y: ???
<MrChrisDruif> Was offline a few minutes..
<r4y> Hello
<r4y> I double posted because redbox disconnected and reconnected
<r4y> Sorry I realize what happened
<r4y> I said:
<r4y> I think I understand what you meant MrChrisDruif. You were saying to use pastebin instead of flooding I think
<r4y> But you were gone
<MrChrisDruif> No, I meant flood....pastebin is for multi-line error messages
<r4y> That's what I just said
<MrChrisDruif> Well...we've got !flood and !paste
<r4y> Well, I must be misunderstanding you
<r4y> I meant use pastebin for pasting info that would otherwise flood this place
<r4y> Wait, what?
<r4y> What's that?
<MrChrisDruif> Flood is for when someone is just flooding, sending a lot of messages. Paste is for multi-line error things which also flood...
<MrChrisDruif> !paste | r4y
<ubot2> r4y: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<MrChrisDruif> !flood | r4y
<r4y> OK then
<MrChrisDruif> Hmmm....!flood got a bit of lag :P
<r4y> I understood I think, I am somewhat of an asperger, but I have sort of grown out of it.
<MrChrisDruif> Awesome :)
<MrChrisDruif> r4y: Why don't you come to -team? It's our offtopic channel, this is our support channel (for problems)
<r4y> I mean well, I and I know you mean well. It's all cool
<MrChrisDruif> You and you? :P
<r4y> OK, I was here for a problem I had and just staid because there weren't many people around. But I understand
<r4y> ha ha, I just caught my typo
<MrChrisDruif> It's always ok to lurk here to give assistance :)
<r4y> I have a little up my sleeve, but you guys rock beyond my skills
<r4y> for computer
<MrChrisDruif> Who do you mean
<MrChrisDruif> ?
<r4y> you and other great computer geeks. I am a wanta be geek
<MrChrisDruif> You can only help when you might know the answer, you might learn from teaching :)
<MrChrisDruif> I almost always learn new things when I help others
<r4y> I have. Someone usually comes along and know better answers
<MrChrisDruif> You can learn from others as well :) What others might tell others you can learn from as well...
<MrChrisDruif> And then you can tell it to someone else with the same problem :)
<r4y> I learn so much everytime I come here and other place like here
<MrChrisDruif> r4y: Might you be interested to have  single person to talk too, to answer your questions, to learn what you need to learn to become a member?
<r4y> I am talking to someone now
<MrChrisDruif> ;)
<MrChrisDruif> Funny guy
<r4y> I should have said 2 guys
<r4y> And I don't mean that I am talking to myself
<MrChrisDruif> xD
<armagan> I have a problem at the likewise open , do you have that uses
<r4y> Um, what?, Can you explain what you are trying to do?
<MrChrisDruif> armagan: Redefine your question....we don't know what you mean :)
<armagan> when I try joined the Active directory "Error: Lsass Error [code 0x00080047]5 (0x5) ERROR_ACCESS_DENIED - Access is denied"
<r4y> Are you using Windows?
<r4y> Are you having a dual boot problem or what?
<MrChrisDruif> armagan: Are you trying to update?
<armagan> no I m using Ubuntu
<armagan> myproblem is likewise open app.
<r4y> I've never heard of it sorry
<bioterror> armagan, I assume you're doing it as a root?
<bioterror> armagan, do you have priviledges to lift computer from workgroup to a domain?
<r4y> Thank you guys for helping me.
<r4y> I am going to go.
<Jomik> Heya all. I just realized that my computer doesn't try to connect to a wireless connection automatically. How would I make it do that? XD
<ddecator> are you using gnome?
<Jomik> I believe so :D
<Jomik> I'm not exactly sure what gnome is, but yeah, I'm using network-manager-gnome
<ddecator> go up to the network applet in the top panel, right click and select "Edit Connections" (i think), find the connection you want, highlight it and click "Edit", then check the box that says to connect automatically
<ddecator> gnome is what Ubuntu uses
<ddecator> kde is Kubuntu, xfce is Xubuntu :)
<Jomik> ddecator, ty, I just had to run for a bit XD I'm on Ubuntu, so yeah, gnome . I'll try to see if I can find it, I just couldn't find that before
<Jomik> ddecator: It is enabled already, but when I came home today, it had lost connection and didn't try to connect even though it was present.
<ddecator> could have been a one-time glitch
<Jomik> Hopefully XD
<Jomik> How did I check my ip again? iwconfig doesn't show it lol
<bioterror> ifconfig
<Jomik> rofl ty XD
<bioterror> ipcconfig in windows and ifconfig on linux
<Jomik> Yeah, what was iwconfig then? O.o
<bioterror> for wlan
<Jomik> ah
<bioterror> you can adjust wlan networks and keys
<Jomik> Ohh, yeah, I remember
<Jomik> Okay, why can't my other computer see my linux one? Same network. I try to ping the IP and it says it's not available
<bioterror> are you sure about network
<Jomik> 100% sure we're on the same network.
<Jomik> Both connected wirelessly
<Jomik> and the computers are ~half a meter apart XD
<bioterror> pastebin ip addresses
<Jomik> k
<bioterror> but im off
<bioterror> train is almost at my home station
<Jomik> http://pastebin.com/TDyE3vHH
<Jomik> AWww
<Jomik> XD
<Jomik> Coming on soon again or?
<Jomik> Can someone else help me? I can't ping my computer from my server (Both are on the same LAN) or the other way around. And I need to be able to connect 'em >.<
<bioterror> Jomik, yes, they are on same network
<bioterror> I believe you
<IAmNotThatGuy> Bonjour s-fox =]
<s-fox> Bonjour IAmNotThatGuy =)
<IAmNotThatGuy> how are you s-fox ?
<s-fox> To answer your question on facebook - stuck in UK at the minute for at least 20 more weeks
<s-fox> I'm okay, how are you IAmNotThatGuy ?
<bioterror> Jomik, IAmNotThatGuy will assist you. he's a certified cisco engineer! ;)
<Jomik> Oooo, kewl XD
 * IAmNotThatGuy blinks
<bioterror> :D
<Jomik> both the computers can ping 192.168.1.1 - gateway
<Jomik> but they can't ping eachother
<Jomik> they're on LAN
<IAmNotThatGuy> s-fox, some busy schedules. office eats my time :]
<Jomik> So I'm guessing my router might be blocking something ? O.o
<IAmNotThatGuy> 7 AM to 8.30 PM
<Jomik> IAmNotThatGuy: Ouch, that's a lot
<IAmNotThatGuy> Jomik, its just for 4 weeks. so no worries :]
<Jomik> "just" Lol! Could you spare like 2 minutes for a random dude from the net then? XD
<johnny77> Jomik: this is a wild guess, but in windows I've had it where my antivirus wasn't set to "trust" the other computers on my network.
<IAmNotThatGuy> just 2 minutes is enough for you? :P
<IAmNotThatGuy> heya johnny77
<johnny77> IAmNotThatGuy: hello.
<Jomik> johnny77 I doubt that, cuz they were able to connect earlier when my server was connected to the net by cable.
<IAmNotThatGuy> idk why [Drumm] heeps changing his nick :|
<johnny77> Jomik: ok, just thought I'd throw that out there.
<Jomik> IAmNotThatguy: I have no idea XD I'm pretty competent with computers, so should be able to understand most. But I still can't see why I can't ping my damned server. I'll be able to try to ping another computer in a few minutes when it frees up.
<Jomik> johnny77, yeah. I thought of it too, I tried flushing the iptables on my ubuntu machine too. but didn't change anything
<IAmNotThatGuy> Jomik, just from that particular client or from any client?
<Jomik> I haven't been able to try from another client yet. I'll be able to in just a few secs, so guess we should wait for that XD
<IAmNotThatGuy> Jomik, also beware of the smiley you use. coz it makes me confuse in guessing your state of mind
<bioterror> Jomik, what's your router?
<Jomik> Ah, don't pay attention to my smileys, it's a very bad habit I have. I'll try not to use them though.
<Jomik> bioterror: It's a Tilgin - you want it more specific?
<bioterror> Jomik, http://www.tilgin.com/Products/Ethernet-access/ something like that?
<Jomik> Tilgin HG1311, looks like that, but has no antenna :D
<bioterror> I think you have to surf the webinterface of your device and check if there's some settings that blocks ICMP packets from computer to another
<bioterror> hi bodhi
<Jomik> I can't remember the password ... I know it's the default ones .. lol
<bioterror> haha
<bioterror> reset it :D
<Jomik> Nah, I can't reset it, my mom's bf took hours setting it up. And he wont let me though I'm better at it than him <.< But I know the password is the default
<bioterror> 1234 :D
<Jomik> okay, I can't ping anything from any clients.
<bioterror> I can proof you that it's not linux fault
<bioterror> your ubuntu works just fine :D
<Jomik> Yea,h believe so :D
<holstein> firewall?
<holstein> on one of the machines?
<Jomik> Nope, I tried on 2 windows machines
<holstein> with the firewalls disabled?
<Jomik> and I've been able to ping it from my windows one before, I was able to connect them even, through minecraft.
<holstein> i remember doing that as a trouble-shooting step
<Jomik> both of them was connected once, when my server was on cable.
<Jomik> bioterror / IAmNotThatGuy what did you want me to look for in the router?
<holstein> 11:16 <+bioterror> I think you have to surf the webinterface of your device and check if there's some settings that blocks  ICMP packets from computer to another
<Jomik> Yeah, but more specific lol ICMP packets? :D
<holstein> is this helpful?
<holstein> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ping
<Jomik> I mean, where would my router block an ICMP packet? :D
<holstein> the interfaces are usually so differnt
<holstein> interface and options
<Jomik> Yeah
<Jomik> Can't find anywhere that would block anything at all
<Jomik> except no ports being forwarded ofcourse
<Jomik> but that shouldn't affect LAN
<holstein> shouldnt
<holstein> you can ping the router from all of them?
<Jomik> yup
<holstein> and the windows boxes can ping each other?
<Jomik> nope
<holstein> well, it literally cant hurt anything
<holstein> to disable the firewalls
<holstein> for a mintue
<holstein> minute*
<Jomik> There is none XD
<holstein> on the windows boxes
<Jomik> O.o
<Jomik> it popped on my comp again
<Jomik> sec
<Jomik> still can't ping
<holstein> i would probably spend some time on why those windows machines cant ping each other
<holstein> did you restart them?
<holstein> windows seems to like that
<holstein> "did you turn it off and back on again" ;)
<Jomik> What would that do? :O I mean, they've been reset a bunch of times XD
<Jomik> damned smileys again, sorry, pay no attention to those
<holstein> i can only recall some windows trouble-shooting steps
<holstein> from when i used to try to get lin and win talking
<Jomik> what is PPP-pass through?
<holstein> you shouldnt need anything like that
<holstein> maybe http://www.cisco.com/en/US/tech/tk827/tk369/technologies_q_and_a_item09186a00800946ef.shtml
<Jomik> Nah, just saw it XD
<Jomik> Cisco, wut? XD
<holstein> i think disabling the firewalls will make that kind of thing unecessary
<Jomik> I already tried disabling the firewalls :)
<holstein> tried?
<Jomik> on my win and on my linux :D
<holstein> or are they currently disabled?
<Jomik> yeah, I disabled them, pinged, didn't work, enabled them
<holstein> right
<holstein> so, right now
<holstein> they are enabled
<holstein> if it were me
<holstein> i would disable them
<holstein> on the win boxes
<holstein> reboot them
<holstein> check the IPs
<holstein> and try pinging
<holstein> anyways, i gotta run... BBL
<holstein> good luck :)
<Jomik> Ty
<Jomik> Thanks for your time :D
<Jomik> I found
<Jomik> user isolation!
<Jomik> Bullshit
<Jomik> go away XD
<Jomik> not you udienz rofl :)
<udienz> Jomik, what's up?
<Jomik> I just wrote go away, as soon as you joined. lol
<Jomik> Umm lol, my Ubuntu suddenly stopped reacting to anything - no terminal commands, etc.
<AbhijiT> Jomik, can you go to tty? ctrl alt f1 etc?
<Jomik> tried that too, no connections
<Jomik> I mean, no response*
<AbhijiT> so you cant type command anyhow?
<Jomik> Nope O.o But I managed to restart it through gnome. O.o TeamViewer stopped working and all.
<AbhijiT> ok
<Jomik> just wanted to know if anyone else had experienced that
<Jomik> anyone got experience with a mysql server here?
<Jomik> anyone got experience with a mysql server here?
<Jomik> anyone got experience with a mysql server here?
<Jomik> sry, lagged so it got sent twice XD
<bioterror> !ask | Jomik
<ubot2> Jomik: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Jomik> Lol bioterror :D It's because I can't ask a question since I'm not sure what the problem is... But netstat -tap | grep mysql shows .... LISTEN 3647/mysqld    but in the config file I've said that it should connect on port 3306???
<bioterror> sudo service mysqld restart
<Jomik> unrecognized service
<bioterror> really
<Jomik> worked without the d
<bioterror> :D
<Jomik> sudo service mysql restart
<Jomik> now it's on port 3928 ??
<bioterror> :D
<Jomik> That's weird, aint it? XD
<bioterror> what if you: telnet localhost 3306
<Jomik> I'll send you that in a pastebin, give me a sec
<Jomik> http://pastebin.com/fWKG25Ds
<Jomik> I have no idea what that means :)
<bioterror> seems like something answered from the port 3306
<Jomik> Oooh, so the mysql might be running?
<Jomik> Or the port might be busy by something else?
<Justice> anyone knows how to unlock gnome keyring at login when using slim and openbox ?
<Jomik> slim and openbox? :o I know it unlocks itself when you log in at the login screen XD
<Justice> well using slim and openbox it does not for me :/
<Jomik> Dunno slim and openbox, sry :D I'm a noob at linux anyways... :(
<aveilleux> Justice: I think the GNOME keyring is designed for GDM, so I'm not sure you can unlock the keyring automatically if you're using SLiM
<Justice> aveilleux, I know but there must be a way to unlock after login..
<aveilleux> Justice: It should ask you for your password the first time you need it
<Justice> aveilleux, it does however typing it each time after login when connecting to wifi is a bit anoying
<aveilleux> Justice: This could be your answer: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=2524785&postcount=68
<Jomik> aveilleux: I remember you to be pretty clever :D Do you think you can help me out set up mysql-server properly? For some weird reason it doesn't listen on the server I specify in the my.cnf, but it listens on some random one. It changes on each startup >.<
<iggy19> hey all - i did a dumb thing that I can't seem to fix :(
<iggy19> messed up my system panel - missing a bunch of pretty key icons
<iggy19> including the network manager and the one that lets me shutdown/logoff/etc
<holstein> iggy19: gnome panel?
<iggy19> uh, yes.  sorry.
<holstein> just right click on it
<holstein> go to 'add to panel'
<aveilleux> iggy19: Right-click, add to panel, Indicator Applet Session
<holstein> and you'll see them there
<holstein> all the options :)
<iggy19> I have my indicator applet, but not nm
<holstein> its there :)
<iggy19> nor the power button
<aveilleux> iggy19: Indicator Applet Session is different from Indicator Applet
<holstein> in the menu
<aveilleux> iggy19: Also, try "notification area" as well
<holstein> theres not that many options really
<holstein> you can just add them all
<holstein> and see what they do
<iggy19> sorry... too many terms.  The "notification area" I definitely have
<holstein> easy to get rid of them
<holstein> as im sure you know
<iggy19> when I right click on the panel I get a list of applets I can add.  You are right, there are not too many of them.  Network Manager does not seem to be one of them.
<holstein> yeah
<iggy19> BTW: thanks for help!
<holstein> its not called that
<iggy19> ah
<holstein> there have been some changes in there
<holstein> customizations
<aveilleux> iggy19: network-manager is under either Indicator Applet or Notification Area
<holstein> mostly handy improvements to functionality
<iggy19> pretty stock install
<holstein> when you get rid of the power button
<iggy19> Ah!  Okay, added Notification Area and got the nm back.  THANKS.
<holstein> shutdown *should* show up over under the 'system' menu
<holstein> i kinda prefer that anyways
<iggy19> shutdown is on the system menu.  Which is fine.  Actually I'm fine to shutdown with a shell command.  But I'd like to know how to fix what I broke.  Any idea how to get the power button icon back on the far right?
<aveilleux> urk
<holstein> not that button ;)
<st33med> Don't touch the red button
<iggy19> alright, *that* was weird.
<iggy19> As I was here chatting, the system *rapidly* decided to shut itself down, and wanted to fsck everything upon being powered back on.
<holstein> maybe you hit the power button?
<holstein> by accident?
<holstein> and it was the scheduled disk check ?
<iggy19> I have an error, which may be telling, upon logging back in: "The panel encountered a problem while loading "OAFIID:GNOME_FastUserSwitchApplet"
<iggy19> is there a chance that is the missing power button applet?
<iggy19> And no, no chance I hit the physical power button.
<iggy19> I know this is the noob channel, and I'm here 'cuz I got a pretty noobie problem, but I'm actually pretty computer savvy
<holstein> i didnt mean any disrespect i assure you
<Justice> hah fixed it by removing the default keyring
<iggy19> holstein: none taken; I sincerely appreciate you taking the time to chat with me.  Just sayin', I know where the power button is and how long you have to hold it to power cycle this machine.  ;-)
<iggy19> plus, it didn't hard power off, it very rapidly went through a very short (incomplete?) shutdown sequence.
<holstein> yeah
<holstein> sounded like what has happened to me when i just hit the power button on a few laptops
<holstein> by accident
<holstein> not holding it down*
<holstein> probably not the issue though
<holstein> i just like to postulate scenarios where 'everthing is OK'
<holstein> OR at least, keep one around until its ruled out
<iggy19> yeah, gotta brainstorm if you're going to troubleshoot.
<Jomik> Can I open IRC on ubuntu without having to isntall? XD
<Jomik> nvm
<iggy19> almost like it was trying to go into suspend due to low battery, and didn't make it all the way b/c the batt died.  Except that I'm plugged in and have a full battery.  Anywho, ignoring the unexpected shutdown for now.  Would like my power icon back.  And to know that the OAFIID:GNOME_FastUserSwitchApplet is
<iggy19> googling
<holstein> Jomik: sure, assuming you have network access
<holstein> iggy19: hey, i did have that once
<holstein> with an HP mininote
<holstein> the battery reported something when i would unplug it
<holstein> no matter what the level
<holstein> suspend
<holstein> i did a gconf work-around i think
<iggy19> Hmmm... going to assume it was a fluke unless it recurrs.  You could be right though.  I could have hit the power brick with my foot just enough to knock it loose for a second.
<holstein> plausible
<holstein> anyways
<holstein> i have seen those errors
<iggy19> fixed the other problem
<holstein> with panel apples
<holstein> hehe
<holstein> applets*
<iggy19> yup yup
<holstein> fixed them different ways..
<holstein> you got it sorted?
<iggy19> so, I did an apt-get remove earlier today, that I think might have dumped more packages than I meant for it to.
<iggy19> I just did apt-get install indicator-applet-session and then added that to my panel via right-click menu --> viola!
<iggy19> power button is back
<holstein> cool :)
<iggy19> holstein: thank you so much for hanging out here and being helpful!
<holstein> iggy19: anytime
<holstein> lots of helpful folk here
<holstein> helping each other
<iggy19> Sometimes the hours of running down solutions on google gets really old.  Like, until I saw that error message (the reboot was really a blessing in disguise for that) I had no idea what that missing applet was even called, which makes it really hard to google for it.
<holstein> realtime discussion even on IRC can help get the mind going in the right direction at least
<iggy19> I'll do my part to lurk here some and try to repay the favor.  Plus, I'm sure to be stumped again soon.
<iggy19> ;-)
<holstein> hehe, thanks
<iggy19> so, does apt-get sometimes expand terms it is passed without an explicit wildcard?
<iggy19> that's something I've not encountered before.
<holstein> like? apt-cache search chromium
<holstein> returning a lot more that chromium?
<iggy19> yeah
<holstein> im not positive, but i know the search does
<iggy19> like I think I did "apt-get remove indicator-applet" and it ended up removing my "indicator-applet-session" without me explicitly asking for it.
<holstein> that seems plausible too
<holstein> i read those carefully now
<holstein> with the audio metapackages i run
<iggy19> I would have expected that of "..remove indicator-applet*", but it seems poor form to assume I wanted the expression expanded without me stating it
<holstein> sometimes trying to remove a plugin
<holstein> will want to get rid of a bunch of stuff
<holstein> iggy19: agreed
<holstein> not sure how to address that though
<aveilleux> iggy19: indicator-applet-session depends on indicator-applet.
<aveilleux> iggy19: If you remove a dependency, then the broken package is removed as well.
<iggy19> okay, since I got your ear, do you know why apt-get sometimes asks you to confirm the action before it executes it, and othertimes it just flies right into executing the command?
<aveilleux> iggy19: Using the -y flag will fly right into the action
<iggy19> ah, that explains it.  I removed a something that -session dpended on, so it pulled -session rather than leave it installed but broken
<aveilleux> iggy19: Also, if you're only adding or removing a single package then it'll assume you want to continue (since there is nothing being installed/removed that you didn't explicitly say)
<iggy19> then when I added back "indicator-applet" it didn't automagically give me back the -session, which seems, actually, like the proper behavior
<aveilleux> iggy19: yup
<iggy19> aveilleux: oh, you said that above (in fewer words) while I was typing and not reading.  lol.
<iggy19> Okay all, thanks again.  I'm back to my cassoulet-making.
<holstein> im about to try and make a custom iso
<holstein> live disc
<holstein> i need to have some wifi access saved on them
<holstein> anyone dealt with that?
<holstein> i was thinking remastersys would let me copy exactly the environment in everyway
<holstein> im still not sure im comfortable doing a chroot
<iggy19> is there a way to tell the idicator-applet and/or the notification area what icons to display?
<iggy19> Like, I prefer the battery meter in "notifications", but I like the sound panel in "indicator" - contrawise, I don't use evolution, so, I'd really like that icon to go away...
<holstein> i add gnome-volume-control-applet
<holstein> to startup applications
<holstein> in gnome
<holstein> as a work around
<holstein> the icon is old-school-ish
<iggy19> holstein: I tried it earlier today and removed it.  Will give it another go and see if it grows on me.
<iggy19> ah yes, no mute option on left-click; have to right click to mute.
<holstein> iggy19: i dont do it on every machine
<holstein> its the 'social from the start' initiative
<iggy19> maybe I'll just skip the volume control.  I did get the OSD linked to my hardware volume buttons working.
<ekoeko> im new to ubuntu and programming how do i locate a folder  im trying to find "~/.vim/ftplugin" i assume the ~ means home but i cant find that folder
<aveilleux> ekoeko: directories with a period in front of them are hidden. In Nautilus (file browser), hit Ctrl+H to show them.
<ekoeko> perfect thanks!
#ubuntu-beginners 2011-02-25
<jasono> Hi. How do I remove Kubuntu if I have that and Ubuntu installed together?
<MrChrisDruif> jasono: USC > kubuntu-desktop remove
<jasono> usI don't understand MrChrisDruif
<MrChrisDruif> USC = Ubuntu Software Center :)
<MrChrisDruif> Or sudo apt-get purge kubuntu-desktop should work as well...s/purge/autoremove if you want to keep the config files (don't do it ;))
<jasono> So sudo apt-get purge kubuntu-desktop on Ubuntu?
<MrChrisDruif> Yeah, why not?
<MrChrisDruif> You are ubuntu right?
<jasono> Yeah.
<jasono> Want to keep Ubuntu but remove Ubuntu.
<MrChrisDruif> Well....removing kubuntu should give no problem afaik
<MrChrisDruif> *remove Kubuntu*
<jasono> Thank you.
<MrChrisDruif> Your welcome :)
<MrChrisDruif> But I really need to go....otherwise I'll fall in sleep on my sofa :P
<MrChrisDruif> UTC+1 :(
<jasono> :P Bye MrChrisDruif
<MrChrisDruif> Thnaks
<jasono> Enjoy.
<c-unit> can u tell me if i can create the dev/mixer file?
<jwhisnant> how can I change the maverick netbook desktop theme look and feel back to the one from lucid ? or can I ?
<aveilleux> c-unit: The /dev/mixer file is a "pseudo-file"... that is, it's not really a "file" per se, but a representation of the mixer hardware in the file system.
<aveilleux> jwhisnant: On login, after clicking your name, select "GNOME" in the "Sessions" dropdown (Instead of Unity)
<c-unit> and what can i do if a program is askinf for it
<aveilleux> c-unit: Which program?
<c-unit> conky
<c-unit> to use the mixer variables
<aveilleux> c-unit: I know next to nothing about conky, but I suspect that if you don't have a /dev/mixer then your audio hardware doesn't support the methods that conky uses
<aveilleux> c-unit: There's also /dev/audio
<c-unit> i dont have dev/audio
<jwhisnant> aveilleux, not an option
<aveilleux> c-unit: Not dev/audio, /dev/audio
<c-unit> no
<aveilleux> c-unit: ...is your audio hardware installed/working?
<c-unit> yes
<c-unit> everithing is working
<jwhisnant> aveilleux, ubuntu desktop, netbook 2d, netbook edition - i think the gnome session gives the gnome desktop instead of netbook version
<jwhisnant> aveilleux, but i will look again ...
<aveilleux> jwhisnant: Oh, oh, you want the older Netbook interface... I don't know about that, sorry
<jwhisnant> aveilleux, exactly, doing a media center setup, so the desktop is a little small, but works better than the new 10.10 netbook theme, at least for me
<r4y> Hello
<ddecator> hey r4
<ddecator> r4y*
<r4y> I am wondering, would my modem and not just my router be set to a certain channel?
<r4y> Everytime our phone is being used my internet connection drops
<r4y> which is a wireless phone hooked into the landline
<r4y> I should try changing the channel my router is using.
<r4y> I originally changed channels because routers are set to channel 6 so I set my router to channel 1
<r4y> I meant routers are set by default to channel 6
<r4y> So back to my question to make it more clear:
<r4y> Are modems set to a channel?, I would guess so.
<r4y> I should try to find out what channel our wireless phone uses
<ddecator> so you think the wireless is interfering?
<r4y> I should also look at where I put the filter I put on for Majic Jack which we aren't using anymore
<r4y> yes
<r4y> We bought a cheap filter, but that couldn't be it because I can torrent as much as I did before.
<r4y> I am going to look
<ddecator> the router should function within a specified frequency range, which should interfere with any other wireless devices (unless there are a bunch of routers in the area). not really sure why a wireless phone would cause the connection to drop (i don't know off-hand what frequency range each is required by law to use)
<ddecator> which shouldn't interfere with any other wireless devices*
<c-unit> how can i compile a kernel?
<head_victim> c-unit: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile is a good place to start. Never tried myself though
<c-unit> thnks i'll give it a try
<sdollins> hihi.
<sdollins> I was here whining about my laptop randomly pasting a while back.
<sdollins> I have discovered the problem i believe.
<bioterror> I can recall
<sdollins> It is middle clicking :(
<bioterror> yes it is
<bioterror> that's default settings in X
<bioterror> :D
<sdollins> I have no clue why though lol.
<aveilleux> sdollins: Yeah, middle-click's been the default paste behavior in BASH for a while
<bioterror> if you just select with your mouse some text, it will be copied to X's clipboard and middle button pastes
<bioterror> aveilleux, bash?
<sdollins> Well that's not the problem, I'm aware it does that.
<sdollins> I just don't know why it's middle clicking.
<aveilleux> bioterror: I've noticed that behavior when SSH'ing as well.
<aveilleux> sdollins: It's traditionally been the shortcut.
<sdollins> It seems to do it when I touch the touchpad in a very weird way.
<bioterror> aveilleux, you paste text randomly to irc or what?
<sdollins> which i happen to do while typing hehe.
<aveilleux> bioterror: I don't randomly paste, I just middle-click to paste lol
<bioterror> aveilleux, what that has to do with bash or ssh?
<aveilleux> sdollins: Are you using regular Ubuntu? Or a variant like K/Xubuntu?
<sdollins> Ubuntu
<sdollins> Is there a way to just disable middle click?
<aveilleux> bioterror: That's the behavior it exhibits. Even older AIX machines do it.
<bioterror> aveilleux, as I said: it's in the X11
<aveilleux> sdollins: Yep. hang on while I boot my laptop, it's the one that has the program installed
<sdollins> oki :>
<aveilleux> bioterror: The AIX boxes in question are not running X11.
<sdollins> I love this channel <3
<bioterror> aveilleux, their graphical envinroment uses the same feature
<aveilleux> bioterror: There is no graphical environment.
<seidos> sdollins: me too :)
<sdollins> If the netsplits didn't make me crazy, I'd idle here.
<bioterror> aveilleux, did you GPM pastes too from the mouse button #3
<bioterror> you know
<seidos> are the netsplits that bad?  i don't even notice them
<sdollins> Well in the bigger channels, yes.
<bioterror> this is a small channel
<bioterror> only 68
<sdollins> Yes, I see that now.
<sdollins> #ubuntu is like awful when they happen.
<aveilleux> sdollins: Install the gpointing-device-settings package
<aveilleux> sdollins: It'll be under System > Preferences > Pointing Devices
<sdollins> thank you very much
<sdollins> I don't see a setting for middle click o.o
<r4y> Hello
<r4y> My internet connection is bad
<r4y> I just don't know what to do
<r4y> I just went into my router to change the channel to channel 11
<r4y> However, 2.4GHz is the channel the wireless phone uses
<r4y> I am wondering about tomato as replacement for the firmware on my Linksys wireless router
<r4y> Can it change to an even higher channel?
<r4y> My router is a WRT64G
<r4y> linksys router
<aveilleux> r4y: It'd be a lot easier to just get a 5.2GHz phone
<aveilleux> r4y: All modern cordless phones operate on a different frequency than wireless network devices
<r4y> Hmm, I wonder if we have a wireless phone for that frequency.
<aveilleux> r4y: All phones made in the past five years operate on that frequency.
<r4y> So, it must be an older phone then
<aveilleux> r4y: Go to Radioshack or something anf get a new one
<r4y> Thank you for telling me
<r4y> It's raining here
<seidos> i have an older phone that works fine
<seidos> too bad you couldn't save your money
<bioterror> r4y, I hope not men :D
<r4y> I don't the joke?
<r4y> I don't get the joke?
<r4y> It's not raining men
<r4y> you must be talking about the song, LOL
<bioterror> yep :D
<r4y> I hope it's not raining women either, poor women
<r4y> or cats. Rarrr!, hisss
<bioterror> :D
<r4y> As for filters. We have a splitter that has a wire running from it to the modem, and the other wire from the splitter goes to the phone and between the phone and the splitter we have a filter for the phone.
<r4y> I tried this command and it didn't help me earlier:"sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart"
<r4y> I guess that command with be useful at another time
<bioterror> you can do it nowdays: sudo service networking restart" ;)
<bioterror> that's "ubuntu way" :D
<r4y> Without the *star*
<r4y> oo[ps
<r4y> oops
<bioterror> oh without "
<r4y> sorry that is a quote
<bioterror> :D
<r4y> OK, great I will save that as the other way
<r4y> Great
<r4y> Thank you
<r4y> I even made note that one is the linux way and the other is the ubuntu way.
<r4y> Ubuntu is great
<r4y> Linux is great
<r4y> Distros are us
<r4y> just kidding
<r4y> sorry for being corny
<r4y> That will be useful to me
<seidos> it's cool that you're enthusiastic :D
<r4y> What OS does duanedesign use?, I would he has Ubuntu, but under his commands for the program CLI Companion he had the command I posted.
<seidos> sudo service networking restart was probably just added
<r4y> OK
<seidos> to like 10.10 or something
<r4y> Well, I am using 10.04 but OK
<seidos> whatever works r4y
<seidos> if sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart works, then keep using it
<r4y> OK
<r4y> I want to know more about flooding
<seidos> why?
<seidos> is there a problem with floods where you live?
<r4y> I didn't completely get what MrChris was trying to tell me
<r4y> No, I meant on IRC
<seidos> flooding is just sending too much text over IRC
<r4y> Does that include post a single line that is a link to a pastebin
<seidos> r4y: do you think it includes that?
<r4y> Does pastebin get flooded?
<seidos> i believe not
<r4y> He seemed to disagree with what I was saying and I just stated what you said. Maybe I just didn't word it right
<r4y> That was yesterday
<r4y> You guys are all cool. I just wanted to make sure my understanding is right
<seidos> you seem to be doing fine to me.
<seidos> i'm not sure why you're so worried about it.
<seidos> did you accidently flood and people flip out?
<r4y> Thank you.
<seidos> floods, quakes, tornados...dogs and cats sleeping together, human sacrifice, mass hysteria!
<seidos> joke :D
<r4y> He suggested to go to some other channel and he was really cool about it.
<r4y> It was on Freenode I think
<r4y> LOL
<r4y> There wasn't many people around is what I said, but I wasn't trying to be rude.
<r4y> He is a cool guy
<r4y> I don't want things to sit wrong at all
<r4y> We didn't have an arguement
<seidos> right on
<r4y> What is the ubuntu chat what ever you want channel?
<r4y> I mean with in reason of coarse
<seidos> there's #ubuntu-offtopic and #ubuntu-beginners-team
<r4y> but team sounds like the higher up people
<seidos> r4y: you could try to find your ULUG
<seidos> r4y: that is probably by design.  if you want to join the team, that is probably where you want to go
<seidos> or hang out (lurk) awhile, and see if you like it and want to contribute
<r4y> Team?
<seidos> the beginners team
<seidos> try to help beginners, spread ubuntu, and more
<r4y> Well, I need more time to get the hand of it all.
<seidos> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BeginnersTeam
<seidos> well, you don't have to do it alone :D
<r4y> There is so much  want to know. I feel lost sometimes
<seidos> you could do marketing, documentation...whatever you can to help give back
<seidos> i feel you.
<seidos> i am learning to slow down, relax, try to get smoother
<bwright> 8/j #irrlicht
<bwright> mt
<zid> anyone here who can explain how I install mozilla sunbird ?
<zid> I have dloaded the packages
<zid> but I'm rusty on the installation commands
<zid> dont think it is in the apt-get repositories
<zid> so I have to do it manually / commandline
<zid> do I have to do the "make dep" procedure and so on?
<geirha> What's the name of the file you downloaded?
<zid> geirha: good question :)
<zid> I'll have to look.  its a bzh archive I think. I used the usual package manger I think
<zid> sunbird-1.0b1.tar.bz2
<geirha> Ah, well then it's hard to say what it may contain. Just extract it somewhere, then look for a README or INSTALL file, and read that.
<zid> thanks :)  I plain forgot there usually follows a install readme text :)
<zid> my bad
<zid> :)
<MrChrisDruif> zid: It's alright......we also sometimes forget the usual stuff...at least me :P
<zid> oops. the readme just contains a link to their homepage. the faq does not have any installation walkthrough for linux though...
<MrChrisDruif> Bastards <_<"
<zid> should I move the whole unpacked directory to the etc catalogue and try to run the binary?
<MrChrisDruif> I don't know...I'm in class.... geirha?
<geirha> zid: What other files are in it?
<zid> okay lets see
<zid> lib.so files, binaries, sh files and so on
<MrChrisDruif> zid: Is there an install.sh?
<geirha> Ah, so it's prebuilt
<zid> yes
<zid> I think so
<MrChrisDruif> .sh files are bash scripts....they would install the program for ya
<zid> run-mozilla.sh
<zid> ah
<geirha> No, .sh files are sh scripts, though sometimes people wrongly name bash scripts with .sh extension.
<zid> I just type from command line ?
<geirha> If there's an executable file named sunbird, try that.
<zid> I did but no reaction from the prog
<geirha> Hm. Try running it from the terminal then, maybe it'll give you a message about what's wrong.
<zid> ah
<zid> yes
<zid> there clearly is a sunbird executable but when I run it even as root it says command not found
<zid> but again, the directory is not placed in the etc catalogue
<geirha> zid: That usually means you are trying to run a 32-bit binary on a 64-bit system, without having 32-bit libraries installed.
<zid> that might be it yes
<geirha> etc? that's not a place to put a program
<geirha> /opt would be more suitable
<zid> ah, okay I thought that was where linux placed all the progs
<zid> okay
<geirha> No /etc only has the config. Programs are spread all over the system, usually.
<geirha> In this case, it seems like it's packaged windows-style ... all files in one dir.
<geirha> /opt is usually preferred for such programs.
<zid> ah
<zid> but how would I copy a program as root and still retain the rights to execute it?
<zid> I dont think I'm allowed to even create a folder in the opt directory unles I'm root
<zid> I dont think I'm allowed to even create a folder in the opt directory unless I'm root
<bioterror> chmod +x file
<geirha> zid: cd /opt && sudo tar jxf /path/to/sunbird-1.0b1.tar.bz2
<zid> ah, but should I really chmod any of the system directories?
<zid> ah thanks
<bioterror> i would prefer /usr/local/bin for owwn programs
<Reckless> im having problem installing rad 7.0
<Reckless> A Java Runtime Environment (JRE) or Java Development Kit (JDK) must be available in order to run IBMIM. No Java virtual machine was found after searching the following locations: /opt/IBM/InstallationManager/eclipse/jre_5.0.3.sr8a_20080811b/jre/bin/java
<zid> bio: exactly
<geirha> zid: Then    sudoedit /etc/environment   and add   /opt/sunbird   to PATH
<bioterror> no need to add /opt to path and yadda yadda
<zid> /usr/local/bin ... forgot all about it :)
<zid> thanx geirha
<zid> and bio
<zid> :)
<bioterror> /opt is slowaris lusers :D
<geirha> bioterror: Well, this is a windows-style package
<bioterror> for
<geirha> bioterror: All files and libraries in one dir
<bioterror> okay
<bioterror> disgusting
<zid> ah, no, there are some subdirectories here as well. forgot tomention
<bioterror> no deb for it?
<geirha> zid: Yes, I assumed as much, but that doesn't change anything.
<zid> components dictionaries and modules sub-directories and a few others
<zid> ok
<geirha> The change to /etc/environment will not take effect until you log in again, but after you've logged in again, you can start it by just running "sunbird"
<bioterror> theres no deb package for sunbird? its mozilla
<zid> no sunbird did not respond to apt get
<geirha> However, you first need to fix the "command not found" error. Either find a 64-bit package of it, or install the 32-bit libs (I don't remember what those packages are called)
<bioterror> im using phone atm, but i bet theres a ppa for it
<zid> apt-get did not responod to sunbird :)
<zid> k
<bioterror> howabout google for sunbird ppa
<Reckless> helloooo
<zid> hm. some of the google refrences state that one should be able to just type sunbird to run it
<zid> but the 32 64 issue might have something crucial to do with it yes
<zid> sure I dloaded the 32bit version
<geirha> zid: And   file /bin/bash   says 64-bit, right?
<zid> Ile have to look
<bioterror> uname -a
<bioterror> tells your systems bit
<zid> yup
<zid>  ELF 32-bit LSB executable, Intel 80386, version 1 (SYSV), dynamically linked (uses shared libs), for GNU/Linux 2.6.15, stripped
<zid> Linux zid 2.6.35-26-generic-pae #46-Ubuntu SMP Sun Jan 30 08:27:58 UTC 2011 i686 GNU/Linux
<geirha> Oh, you do have 32-bit system, so you tried to run it without specifying a path, then?
<geirha> I.e. sunbird instead of ./sunbird
<zid> perhaps. I tried to run it from command line from its directory
<zid> ah
<zid> yup
<geirha> zid: PATH=$PATH:/opt/sunbird
<geirha> sunbird
<geirha> That'll add it to PATH in your current terminal.
<geirha> The change to /etc/environment makes it permanent ... as soon as you log back in.
<zid> ah there! it started using ./sunbird from the directory yes :)
<zid> k
<zid> thanks
<zid> thanks guys
<Phoenix__> hello all total newb here wondering about what I think is driver support
<Phoenix__> I have been play'n around for ever try'n to get ubuntu10.10 to run on my desktop and from searching I am pretty sure it is driver for my graphics card. It'll boot sometimes with GUI and not at all most others I can still ssh it and run commands from another comp
<Phoenix__> hello
<ibuclaw> duanedesign, upgrade should be OK
<ibuclaw> only remark I have is if you have autohide enabled in the Unity plugin, turn it off
<ibuclaw> else the panel with spuriously hide / show itself
<ibuclaw> in a rather violent way. {:-D
<ibuclaw> on the bright side of things...
<ibuclaw> bow chika wow wow for FF4.0 theme :D
<ibuclaw> super key -> open unity menu could get seriously annoying though
<mongox> hello
<mongox> im starting to use ubuntu quite recently
<mongox> i like it but i found a bit slow for my old P4, i understand that people can make
<mongox> their own distros, would someone point me to where to start to look to make my own ?
<mongox> thanks
<wolfpack> mongox: If you want to go for a light version of ubuntu then you can go for lubuntu.
<mongox> lubuntu, im going to google that, ta!
<wolfpack> For creating your own distro, I think you should know packaging and use some iso creating software .
<wolfpack> I am not sure about creating distro .
<mongox> ok, so is like hardcore uisers only ?
<duanedesign> +1 on Lubuntu
<duanedesign> lubuntu is very nice and perfect for older computers
<duanedesign> also the Beginners team has a lot of Lubuntu users so you can get plenty of help with Lubuntu here :)
<duanedesign> mongox: ^
<mongox> in cases like this that i want to try something else, i have to delete the partition and crete everything again or there is any way to "upgrade" to say in a way
<duanedesign> good question
<duanedesign> it is possible...
<duanedesign> mongox: let me see if i can find a sane way for you to do that
<mongox> to be honest i do have 2 old pc one is without cd drive / floppy .. and  is xubuntu running on it..
<mongox> and the only way to install something is trought the network card (it took me a week ) lol
<JoeMaverickSett> this shall do; https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/DocumentationHelp#Install%20Lubuntu%20from%20Ubuntu%20or%20any%20Ubuntu%20flavors
<MrChrisDruif> Hai JoeMaverickSett :)
<MrChrisDruif> Lubuntu ppa? :P
<JoeMaverickSett> hey MrChrisDruif
<MrChrisDruif> How's it going JoeMaverickSett?
<mongox> look quite simple even for a noob, thanks
<JoeMaverickSett> mongox: no problem :)
<duanedesign> mongox: ok
<duanedesign> mongox: sudo apt-get install lubuntu-desktop --no-install-recommends
<MrChrisDruif> duanedesign: First install ppa right? O:-)
<duanedesign> mongox: then: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purelxde
<duanedesign> MrChrisDruif: it is in the regular repo, i think
<bioterror> no need for the repo
<bioterror> I mean ppa repos
<mongox> duanedesign is that after the installation then ?
<duanedesign> mongox: what I would do is install the lubuntu-desktop. Then reboot. You will have the option at the bottom (when you put in password) to select LXDE
<bioterror> I would not
<duanedesign> mongox: then work on getting rid of the gnome stuff
<duanedesign> oops
<bioterror> menu's are full of gnome crap :D
<duanedesign> lol
<duanedesign> my last line was going to be "but we should ask bioterror " ;)
<bioterror> but yeah
<bioterror> you're actually right
<bioterror> boot into LXDE and then run the line from psychocats
<bioterror> I'm a little slow atm. as I am having a phone conference with my team mates
<duanedesign> cool
<bioterror> WORK TEAM
<bioterror> something I get paid for :D
<duanedesign> no worries, there is lag too
<mongox> ok, im going to try this (would be back in liek 3 hours ) lol
<ibuclaw> mongox, keep safe!
<ibuclaw> stay away from rave music! O:
<bioterror> hahaha
<mongox> my pidgin crashes on my netbook when i needit the most.. lol
<mongox> ok i was installing in the other room following the 1st link,  the installation ask me something about video mode ? or something ?
<mongox> i just press [enter] that means if i dont have video i choose the wrong option ?
<duanedesign> hello mongox
<mongox_v2> im following the psychocat instructions, give me a couple of errors, but i guess is tring to delete some stuff and if is not there  aimrite?
<bioterror> usually you see the errors ;)
<mongox_v2> i guess when you install and see errors you should care , not nao
<mongox_v2> ok  It did not take 3 hours to follow everything , let see the breakneck speed of lubuntu on this pc from the last century
<bioterror> when you installed lubuntu, you technically installed a 10k RPM scsi drive and quad socket mobo with four xeon's each running 4 cores and 132GB of RAM ;)
<mongox_v2> in that case im going to rip the lame sticker that say "designed for microsoft windows 2000 profesional "
<bioterror> :D
<mongox_v2> im going to open a tab with youtube and find a video of CRYSIS to se how it runns
<bioterror> mongox_v2, does it work?
<mongox_v2> seems to me everything is working ok, video & sound, even browsing seems to be better. im just restarting to see booting times
<mongox_v2> i just found is not even a p4 is a pIII 1000mhz with 512 of ram, you can ask for miracles here
<mongox_v2> my brother told me to try puppy linux but im not sure is worth the hassle
<mongox_v2> you can say whatever you want but this little fella boot faster than my core2duo with win7 :-S
<mongox_v2> thanks for the help to all of you guys..
<bioterror> hmm
<bioterror> mongox_v2, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Documentation/FAQ me and my couple of pals have created something like this
<mongox_v2> thanks for that , system is working perfect so far so, i use this pc for browsing and chat and everithing is working ok
<bioterror> that's just some fine tuning and so on
<bioterror> people tend to ask these things alot, so I decided to make that make :D
<mongox_v2> for how long are you been using linux ?
<bioterror> since 1998
<mongox_v2> i started with ubuntu netbook remix and i love it , and i would like to migrate everithing to linux , i hate m$ with passion and apple too
<bioterror> I hate just apple, I tend to like MS ;)
<mongox_v2> 1998 hey that is like the fundation of linux or something like that
<bioterror> it was Red Hat 5.2 Manhattan
<bioterror> I have to say that dialing to internet with 56k modem and using PPP was diffucult back then
<mongox_v2> 300 bauds FTW
<mongox_v2> i hate m$ i was a DRDOS user
<bioterror> Active Directory just works
<bioterror> I have nothing against it
<udienz> join #ubuntu-beginners-dev
<udienz> bah
<geirha> bioterror: It has some annoyances though ... like you can't have a group and user by the same name.
<bioterror> small things :D
<geirha> bioterror: You need a windows server to host it :P
<bioterror> sure
<mongox_v2> no idea about active directory but sounds old
<bioterror> and there's nothing wrong with it
<mongox_v2> are you trolling?
<bioterror> why would I?
<mongox_v2> lol
<bioterror> we can move to #ubuntu-beginners-team
<bioterror> as offtopic
<mongox_v2> back to n00b questions, I got netbook remix 10.04 because when i moved to 10.10 i did not liek the unity thinghy
<mongox_v2> i found slow & buggy, there is any improvments or still bad?
<geirha> I haven't tried 10.10 yet, other than briefly in vbox. I prefer to stick with LTS releases.
<mongox> mm the little pc does not shut down properly
<mongox> im not sure if is something permanent , stil  not a big deal tho!
<szczur> mongox, what was the problem with not shutting down properly?
<mongox> no idea after i shutt down the screen whent black and did not turn off
<szczur> hard disks are stopped but pc isn't shutting down?
<mongox> i have to doit manual (long press on the power button)
<mongox> sort off that i heard the HDD spinning but not working
<szczur> please run terminal
<mongox> like when is reading/writing
<mongox> gimme a sec pc is in the kitchen , brb
<szczur> run sudo gedit /etc/default/grub
<szczur> and in line GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT
<szczur> add "acpi=force" after "quiet" word
<szczur> so it will look like this
<szczur> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="splash quiet acpi=force"
<szczur> save it
<szczur> and run sudo update-grub
<mongox_v2> sorry i just arrived to the kitchen
<mongox_v2> did you send something  ?
<szczur> reboot pc, and try to shut down it again
<mongox> 2:00:12 PM) szczur: run sudo gedit /etc/default/grub
<mongox> (2:00:25 PM) szczur: and in line GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT
<mongox> (2:00:52 PM) szczur: add "acpi=force" after "quiet" word
<mongox> (2:01:26 PM) szczur: so it will look like this
<mongox> (2:01:35 PM) szczur: GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="splash quiet acpi=force"
<mongox_v2> ok now i know , gimme just a sec
<mongox_v2> [N00B] question no GEDIT the lubuntu equivalent [/SOrry]
<szczur> ahhh, leafpad
<mongox_v2> K
<tenach> Is there a performance boost on a netbook when using NBR rather than standard desktop?
<Cheri703> that's a really good question...I'd be curious to know the actual answer, but if I had to guess, I'd think the only things that'd give a performance boost would be graphical differences (no effects, etc)
<tenach> Nevermind; I just read that they're merging it with the desktop edition.
<tenach> It is going to be discontinued as of 11.04 since desktop is using Unity as well.
<Cheri703> I like(d) the 10.04 netbook edition
<Cheri703> tried unity when it came out with 10.10, HATED IT, but it was uber buggy
<johnny77> Cheri703: tenach: for me unity was just too slow on 10.10.
<tenach> I opted for desktop rather than NBR because I don't like how the netbook Unity is laid out.
<charlie-tca> I think unity on 10.10 was using mutter, unity on 11.04 is using compiz, it seems to matter
<tenach> Yeah.
<tenach> I'm glad they're going to compiz...
<johnny77> in 11.04 they are going to use compiz?
<charlie-tca> yes, unity in Natty is using compiz
<tenach> I'm glad, it makes it more consistent with how Ubuntu has been running (at least, with GNOME).
<tenach> Alright, another question: Does anyone have ACPI working on a Dell Inspiron Mini 10?
<johnny77> How do I turn up my microphone volume?
<holstein> you can look in alsamixer
<holstein> from the terminal
<holstein> also, you can install pavucontrol
<johnny77> holstein: in alsamixer, I have mic boost, capture and digital and they are all about maxed.
<holstein> johnny77: that might be all she's got
<johnny77> could my microphone be muted?
<holstein> sure
<johnny77> how do I check?
<holstein> johnny77: dont trust those labels either
<holstein> in pulse or alsamixer
<holstein> johnny77: in the buisness, the offical way to test a mic is to tap on it ;)
<holstein> actually, dont tap on the 5 thousand dollar ribbon mics
<johnny77> how do I unmute something?
<holstein> did you install pavucontrol?
<johnny77> no, only alsamixer
<johnny77> installing now.
<johnny77> holstein: done installing pavucontrol
<holstein> cool, i think you got more options with it
<holstein> its not JACK, but it'll do
<johnny77> holstein: is there some kind of sound recorder in ubuntu that I can test the input
<holstein> gnome-sound-recorder
<holstein> audacity
<holstein> all kinds of stuff really
<johnny77> holstein: thanks for your help.
<holstein> johnny77: anytime
<holstein> it can be challening
<holstein> because of the labels and all
<holstein> johnny77: did you get it sorted?
<johnny77> holstein: getting sound but it's super quiet. :(
<holstein> what mic?
<holstein> hardware
<holstein> ?
<holstein> on a laptop ?
<johnny77> I have a netbook that has a built in mic, but i've also been playing around with a couple of mics I had laying around.
<holstein> my built in mic works well
<holstein> asus EEE 1001p
<holstein> i plug a stereo mic in though
<holstein> and the gain is low
<holstein> i have an external preamp though
<holstein> just for that purpose
<johnny77> i was trying to use skype so it could be that too.
<holstein> what are you trying to do?
<holstein> usually, the internal mic will do the job
<holstein> unless you need a headset or something
<johnny77> I'm just trying to talk to someone through skype and they said I was super quiet
<holstein> yeah
<holstein> tell them to turn up the volume ;)
<holstein> johnny77: the skype test call can be helpful
<johnny77> ttrue.
<holstein> theres not really an easier way to do it though
<holstein> johnny77: its usually just fiddly like that
<mtkorb> My 10.04 boot stops and gives the message "ureadahead main process (312) terminated with status 5." On launchpad, someone said this error is caused by having /var mounted on a separate partition. This is my case (actually on a different drive altogether), but how do I fix it?
<holstein> johnny77: in pavucontrol
<holstein> you should see in the 'input devices' tab
<holstein> a read out
<holstein> when you tap on the mic
<holstein> and there is a level control
<holstein> jack that up and see what happens
<holstein> and i usually tell skype not to automatically control my settings
<johnny77> I was playing with that... but it didn't seem to help. It's ok... no big deal. Thank you.
<Isidore> Gi
<Isidore> Hi there, i am looking for some help with a Wubi installation of 10.10
<ssk_the_gr8> need help
<hakimsheriff> If you need help, just ask
<ssk_the_gr8> k
<hakimsheriff> Saying I need help won't really help at all
<ssk_the_gr8> so i'm installing ubuntu 64 bit in a new partation of 100gb
<ssk_the_gr8> can i acces my windows ntfs partation from ubuntu?
<raubvogel> If someome mentions a test package is in ppa:serge-hallyn/ipmi, how do I get to it?
<holstein> raubvogel: you can add that PPA
<holstein> is you wish
<holstein> https://launchpad.net/~serge-hallyn/+archive/ipmi
<holstein> you can navigate to /pool as well
<holstein> http://ppa.launchpad.net/serge-hallyn/ipmi/ubuntu/pool/main/o/openipmi/
<holstein> and DL the .deb
<holstein> ssk_the_gr8: that should be no problem
<raubvogel> Thanks holstein! I promised I was going to try i tou tbut realized I di dnot know how to get it :)
<mtkorb> My 10.04 boot fails with "ureadahead main process (312) terminated with status 5." Anyone know what this means? I've checked launchpad bugs and ubuntuforums and can't get a definitive answer.
<holstein> hey mtkorb
<holstein> is that all the output you get?
<mtkorb> holstein: yeah, nothing else gets printed at all.
<holstein> mtkorb: try an older kernel
<mtkorb> holstein: i think it has to do with my /var being in a different partition. I'm gonna boot with a USB drive and take a look. thanks though.
<raubvogel>  mtkorb, holstein, I have the same problem and AFAIK it is a bug
<raubvogel> Great way to duplicate it is install ubuntu with /var being part of / and then set it on its own partition
<tenach> Broadcom B43, Broadcom STA both won't let me connect to my wireless network (ubuntu 10.10, dell mini 10)... i've also tried some where I need to use cli to install, but none of them are letting me connect to any router. Anyone else have this problem?
<tenach> I've been Googling with little success.
<NRWlion> hey there ... the new guy is back ;)
<UndiFineD> :)
<NRWlion> UndiFineD, we do already know us :D
<NRWlion> UndiFineD, got a minute?
<NRWlion> could use some help
<UndiFineD> sure
<NRWlion> i am writing that Mail to introduce me to the team and would appreciate it if some1 could read it proof ...
<UndiFineD> oh ok :)
<NRWlion> just if you do not have any other projects waiting
<NRWlion> !paste
<ubot2> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<UndiFineD> UndiFineD@gmail.com
<UndiFineD> NRWlion: you missed the link to your wiki, which needs updating too on your LP page
<UndiFineD> I would say: sehr gut
<NRWlion> well then i will give it a try ^^
<NRWlion> link to wiki will be added ;) thx for proof reading ;)
<UndiFineD> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UndiFineD
<NRWlion> crap. my mail client is crashed
<NRWlion> i wasnt able to safe the text of the mail
<NRWlion> :(
<NRWlion> UndiFineD, could you please resent my mail to jens.leineweber@gmail.com?
<UndiFineD> sure
<UndiFineD> btw I only use gmail
<NRWlion> thx a lot
<NRWlion> gmail is my RL-Work Account
<NRWlion> UndiFineD, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/nrwlion
<NRWlion> thx alot UndiFineD just got the mail
<UndiFineD> you will have it twice
<UndiFineD> as I replied initially
<NRWlion> doesnt matter
<NRWlion> i will cancel that freenet account
<NRWlion> and than use my gmail for work here
<UndiFineD> freenet :)
<NRWlion> i call it for the moment. need to get some rest
<UndiFineD> I use miredo
<NRWlion> already awake since 0400 utc yesterday
<NRWlion> gn8 every1
#ubuntu-beginners 2011-02-26
<UndiFineD> gn jens
<nitin007> hello everyone
<MK`> :o
<MK`> hi
<AJH101> Hi I have an error in Citrix: You have not chosen to trust "Thawte Premium Server CA", the issuer of the servers security certificate (SSL error 61). Can anyone help?
<AJH101> I have checked the web but the solutions are beyond me! :-(
<bioterror> on no
<bioterror> shitrix
<AJH101> lol not good eh!
<bioterror> you need to copy  *.crt ja *.cer -files to /usr/lib/ICAClient/keystore/cacerts/
<bioterror> ja = and ;D
<AJH101> forgive me - where do i find those?!
<bioterror> /usr/share/ca-certificates/mozilla/ do you have there?
<MK`> Hey guys, I started using Ubuntu this week after years of Windows
<MK`> The stability is foreign D:
<Cheri703> anything in particular MK` ?
<MK`> Was wondering if there are any specific pitfalls to avoid, or any extremely useful programs you guys can recommend
<Cheri703> I'm a fan of tomboy notes / gnote (same program essentially)
<Cheri703> also gimp, inkscape, etc :)
<MK`> Inkscape I have, Gimp I haven't tried yet. Is Gimp the best raster graphics program you guys know of?
<AJH101> bioterror: i have lots of files there - copy them all accross?
<bioterror> AJH101, do you have .crt and .cer ?
<Cheri703> as far as I know
<MK`> I had another question but I forgot it, hm
<AJH101> bioterrror: i have 6 crt files in the 1st location. Lots of crt files in the 2nd. No cer files
<bioterror> AJH101, cp /usr/share/ca-certificates/mozilla/* /usr/lib/ICAClient/keystore/cacerts/
<AJH101> biosrore - copy all of them?
<AJH101> bioterrror: copy all of them?
<bioterror> AJH101, disk space is technically free, go on
<AJH101> bioterror: permission denied
<AJH101> ?!
<bioterror> use the sudo
<MK`> oh, question: in the UI for like, file properties it shows 1 kb as 1024 b, but in the system programs it shows 1 kb as 1000 b. Is there a way for me to set Ubuntu to use the latter one consistently?
<AJH101> bioterror: i can now log into work from within ubuntu. Thanks (i think!). Is there an equivalent of shift/F" to minimize the citrix window?
<AJH101> shift/f2
<bioterror> AJH101, I cant remember :D
<AJH101> ok thanks - anyone else?
<bioterror> AJH101, what do you think, does the MK` use citrix as a beginner? :)
<bioterror> AJH101, most of the guys doesnt even know what's citrix
<AJH101> i only know that it allows me to work from home (ie at the weekends!)
<MK`> I don't know what citrix is
<bioterror> mk, you're a one lucky guy! ;)
<AJH101> bioterror: do you know of another forum to try perhaps?
<MK`> heh
<Daniel0108> STOP
<NRWlion> hey Daniel0108
<duanedesign> Omega-: connection trouble?
<rokyronnie> Hi there
<AbhijiT> hi
<NRWlion> hey AbhijiT
<AbhijiT> ??
<AbhijiT> NRWlion, do i know you?
<NRWlion> AbhijiT, the possibility is very small because i am in the process to become a teammember
<AbhijiT> :/
<NRWlion> so i think you might not know me ;)
<AbhijiT> anyway
<AbhijiT> welcome to whatever the team you are talking about! NRWlion :p
 * NRWlion is focussing on wiki documentation
<AbhijiT> good
<NRWlion> but right now i am focussing on my Real Life project called Homepage :D
<AbhijiT> ok
<bethdo97> In doing an upgrade from 10.04 to 10.10 on a wubi install do I want to keep or replace the customized configuration file '/etc/update-manager/release-upgrades'
<bethdo97> In doing an upgrade from 10.04 to 10.10 on a wubi install do I want to keep or replace the customized configuration file '/etc/update-manager/release-upgrades' I have blocked the grub-common packages and grub-pc in the package manager.  I wasn't sure how to answer this question.
<NRWlion> hey bethdo97 i am not able to answer that question either. but i would try my luck in
<NRWlion> #lubuntu
<NRWlion> there you might get an answer perhaps
<tomfromdelmonte> can i get some advice for an ubuntu noob?
<charlie-tca> Please ask your question all in one line. All of us are volunteers and will attempt to answer if we know.
<paultag> !ask
<ubot2> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<tomfromdelmonte> technically i didnt ask if i coould ask a question, i asked if i could get advice
<tomfromdelmonte> which could be the same as... am i in the right place
<charlie-tca> um, use the live cd
<charlie-tca> ext4 is good
<charlie-tca> I like Xubuntu better
<charlie-tca> yes
<charlie-tca> anything else ?
<paultag> tomfromdelmonte: yeah :)
<paultag> tomfromdelmonte: we're not the typical mean linux folk
<tomfromdelmonte> ok ive just installed ubuntu server, never really used linux and server edition is command line only by default
<paultag> tomfromdelmonte: most of us are pretty young and you know, nice
<tomfromdelmonte> okok
<charlie-tca> yes
<tomfromdelmonte> anyway, when i issue a command that genenerates more than a page of output i cant scroll up to see the beginning
 * charlie-tca is pretty old, but not too mean
<tomfromdelmonte> such as dpkg -l
<paultag> tomfromdelmonte: dpkg -l | less
<tomfromdelmonte> do i have to do that for every command ?
<paultag> tomfromdelmonte: that will let you go up and down, as well as "quit" the "scroll" mode
<tomfromdelmonte> thats a PITA
<charlie-tca> and use the spacebar to page the screen
<tomfromdelmonte> ahhh
<paultag> tomfromdelmonte: it's really not :) -- if it's a server, you may use ssh from a desktop box that stores scrollback
<tomfromdelmonte> could i make it like that by default?
<charlie-tca> yes
<charlie-tca> you could assign it as an alias, for the command
<tomfromdelmonte> i dont know how to use ssh
<paultag> tomfromdelmonte: the issue is that the TTY mode is literally writing to your graphics card
<tomfromdelmonte> is that cuz there is no gui by default?
<paultag> tomfromdelmonte: so nothing in that mode really stores scrollback. You have to use something to buffer it. ssh is your best best
<paultag> tomfromdelmonte: not really, it's how TTYs work :)
<holstein> the lack of GUI is a feature
<paultag> +1 holstein
<paultag> tomfromdelmonte: sudo apt-get install ssh, then ssh user@<the ip>
<holstein> i set up a server here
<holstein> i ssh into it
<charlie-tca> but it is still a difficult feature for new people to learn
<paultag> tomfromdelmonte: then you can access the machine through gnome-terminal
<holstein> its command line only
<paultag> charlie-tca: servers are not basic
<holstein> and it was a learning experience for me
<holstein> to learn how to do what i need to do from the command line
<paultag> hell, I have two. Both in states I've never been in :)
<paultag> holstein: see, I was using GNU/Linux back when you had to manually configure xorg on the CLI before you had X
<szczur> tomfromdelmonte, try using Shift+PageUp/PageDown
<holstein> mostly how you are tomfromdelmonte
<holstein> coming in here or somewhere and asking
<holstein> or google
<holstein> paultag: hehe :)
<paultag> szczur: hotdam!
<paultag> szczur: I never knew about that. Well done!
<tomfromdelmonte> i spend half my life on google
<szczur> heh
<tomfromdelmonte> i would rather ask someone who knows
<tomfromdelmonte> i tried to install off a bootable usb.. gets into the install and then starts trying to read off the cd rom
<szczur> paultag, no problems :)
<tomfromdelmonte> im lucky the server iso was less than 700mb
<tomfromdelmonte> the server only has a cdrom drive
<paultag> szczur: no, no problems, but well done! It's not often I learn such base stuff like that. Thanks!
<holstein> tomfromdelmonte: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuServerFlashDriveInstaller
<holstein> ^^ i found that via google
<tomfromdelmonte> ok so im interested in this ssh thing
<tomfromdelmonte> is that not included by default?
<szczur> tomfromdelmonte, client is included by default, so you can connect to other servers
<szczur> you have to install the server if you want it on your machine
<tomfromdelmonte> the ssh server
<tomfromdelmonte> i see
<szczur> it allows you to do terminal work remotely
<holstein> yeah, you'll want to have a monitor hooked up for a minute
<tomfromdelmonte> and what that lets people do is get a shell on the machine right?
<tomfromdelmonte> i have a monitor hooked up right now and im sat next to the server
<holstein> sure, so you can look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH
<holstein> and then, you can get it running headless
<szczur> tomfromdelmonte, yeah, it allows you to do stuff even if you're not sitting next to the pc
<holstein> and put it in a closet or something
<holstein> mine is running in the crawl space :)
<tomfromdelmonte> oh my god~!~!~~
<tomfromdelmonte> what a fantastic idea
<tomfromdelmonte> why didnt i think of that
<tomfromdelmonte> mine is in the ''guest bedroom''
<tomfromdelmonte> my wife keeps complaining its too noisy
<tomfromdelmonte> i should stick it up in the attic
<tomfromdelmonte> run some cat 5 u pthere
<holstein> yup
<tomfromdelmonte> i honestly didnt consider that
<tomfromdelmonte> ok so...
<tomfromdelmonte> sudo apt-get install ssh
<tomfromdelmonte> shouldnt it be sudo apt-get install open-ssh server
<tomfromdelmonte> openssh-server
<holstein> tomfromdelmonte: for me
<holstein> i read that page
<holstein> and several others
<holstein> for a while
<holstein> and then, i set up an ssh server in virtual box
<holstein> to learn more about it
<tomfromdelmonte> what did u run in virtualbox|?
<tomfromdelmonte> ubuntu server 10.10?
<holstein> well, ubuntuserver = ubuntu
<holstein> the repositories are all the same
<holstein> you can install an ssh server on any of them
<holstein> im just a little paranoid that way though
<holstein> i like to test
<tomfromdelmonte> o so i did sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<holstein> and make sure i know whats up
<tomfromdelmonte> and it did some stuff
<holstein> BUT
<tomfromdelmonte> but where doesw it install it to?
<holstein> if you're behind a firewall
<holstein> go for it
<tomfromdelmonte> which i a,m
<holstein> you really just have to try it
<holstein> and develope a question
<holstein> and go from there :)
<tomfromdelmonte> ok
<charlie-tca> tomfromdelmonte: /etc/ssh is where the configuration files will be placed. ssh_config is for ssh clients and sshd_config is for ssh server
<tomfromdelmonte> yep awesome, i just saw that and im in the directory now
<tomfromdelmonte> so i can ssh into this from a windows machine then?
<tomfromdelmonte> or will it only work with open-ssh clients?
<NRWlion> ok guys gotta go back to my RL. C u folks tomorrow evening after my shift. bye!
<NRWlion> wb seidos and bye
<tomfromdelmonte> wowowow
<tomfromdelmonte> i can ssh into my server
<tomfromdelmonte> it works
 * holstein high-fives tomfromdelmonte 
<bioterror> nice to know
<tomfromdelmonte> that is sweet as fk
<holstein> handy
<holstein> for sure
<tomfromdelmonte> i cant believe it was as easy as that
<tomfromdelmonte> literally i just did apt get
<tomfromdelmonte> then i used putty from my windows laptop and it actually logged me into the server
<holstein> yeah, putty is nice
<bioterror> openssh-client is even more nice
<holstein> true :)
<tomfromdelmonte> i have a ubuntu laptop downstairs that should have the client on it
<bioterror> tomfromdelmonte, when you get more into these kind of groups, you will understand more about ssh keys and stuff :D
<tomfromdelmonte> so would i be right in saying that all ssh is encrytped and cant be packet sniffed?
<bioterror> tomfromdelmonte, yes
<tomfromdelmonte> bioterror, yeah i think so too
<tomfromdelmonte> i understand the basics of assymetric encryption
<tomfromdelmonte> and PKI
<bioterror> tomfromdelmonte, if you employer has a firewall that blocks certain pages, you can make your homebox work as a proxy, make ssh-tunnel and and round that firewall settings, and all they see is some traffic in a port 22
<tomfromdelmonte> nice!
<holstein> bioterror: is there setup server-side for that?
<tomfromdelmonte> but doesnt ssh consume more bandwidth due to the encryption?
<bioterror> nope
<bioterror> actually you can compress the traffic
<tomfromdelmonte> really
<tomfromdelmonte> is ssh vulnerable to brute forcing?
<tomfromdelmonte> i mean the login
<bioterror> yes
<tomfromdelmonte> ahhhh
<bioterror> every day someone is knocking your port
<tomfromdelmonte> so if u knew a username on a machine u could run a brute force attack against the password
<bioterror> yes
<tomfromdelmonte> well this server, i wantr to run kippo on it (which emulates an ssh server) which is a honeypot
<bioterror> there's tools
<bioterror> yes
<tomfromdelmonte> and see who tries to attack it
<bioterror> or denyhosts
<tomfromdelmonte> what is denyhosts
<bioterror> http://denyhosts.sourceforge.net/
<holstein> ssh keys
<tomfromdelmonte> oh brilliant
<holstein> passwordless logins
<tomfromdelmonte> that looks pretty interesting
<tomfromdelmonte> so where do i view the ssh login attempt logs?
<bioterror> /var/log/auth.log
<holstein> good question
<bioterror> Feb 26 13:28:10 graniitti sshd[6502]: pam_unix(sshd:auth): authentication failure; logname= uid=0 euid=0 tty=ssh ruser= rhost=123.125.127.204  user=root
<bioterror> looks something like that
<tomfromdelmonte> yes, that log seems to show everything ive done all evening
<tomfromdelmonte> there isnt a log that just contains ssh logins is there?
<tomfromdelmonte> or would u have to grep for it
<bioterror> tomfromdelmonte, you can grep it
<lordjj> Hello, can someone tell me hoe to use cpufrqutils?
<bioterror> yes
<bioterror> what you want to do
<lordjj> I was told it can help me manage my laptop power
<bioterror> yes and no
<bioterror> it can throttle your CPU
<lordjj> since battery is only lasting around 2 hours, while on windows it lasts 4
<lordjj> Well I did sudo apt-get cpufrequtils
<lordjj> And now how do I access it?
<lordjj> *install
<bioterror> well
<bioterror> what if you say cpufreq-info
<bioterror> in terminal
<bioterror> I would suggest to use "ondemand" as a governor
<lordjj> Well I got some info
<bioterror> !paste | lordjj
<ubot2> lordjj: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<bioterror> what if you way
<lordjj> http://paste.ubuntu.com/572806/
<bioterror> watch grep \"cpu MHz\" /proc/cpuinfo
<bioterror> you have it as it should be now
<bioterror> :)
<lordjj> Well, why does my battery last half it's time as it does on Windows XP?
<bioterror> do you have different display brightness?
<lordjj> Well not that significantly
<lordjj> And even when I decrease brightness, it never seems to last over 2 hours
<bioterror> weird
<bioterror> hope cpufrequtils helps
<lordjj> So you're saying I don't need to play with my CPU frequencies?
<lordjj> Well how do I control cpufrequtils?
<lordjj> Terminal commands?
<bioterror> I've never configured it much on ubuntu
<bioterror> I have it on my arch installation
<lordjj> Is there such an app with a GUI?
<bioterror> I have cpu scaling without cpufrequtils on lubuntu
<bioterror> gotta wonder this :D
<lordjj> Well I have a question about PlayOnLinux
<lordjj> I have Wine 1.2.2 installed
<lordjj> What will PlayOnLinux add?
<bioterror> I dunno
<bioterror> I dont play games
<lordjj> hm, ok
<bioterror> if I play, it's something like mame, raptor: call of the shadows under dosbox
<szczur> lordjj, you're using gnome?
<szczur> you can add applet to your panels
<lordjj> Yes
<szczur> that you can easily change the frequency of your CPU
<lordjj> Oh thanks, didn't know
<lordjj> Was that there already or is it from cpufrequtils?
<szczur> it's called cpu frequency scaling monitor
<szczur> add as many as you need for your cpu;s
<szczur> and configure them , by rightclicking on them and changing the cpu that current aplet is controling
<lordjj> I see
<lordjj> what's the difference between the options
<lordjj> Conservative; OnDemand; Powersave
<lordjj> Performance obviously is max, right?
<szczur> Ondemand will give the max performance of the CPU when it's needed
<szczur> for example watching youtube
<szczur> powersave switches the cpu to lowest frequency and doesn't change it like ondemand do
<szczur> don't know about conservative
<bioterror> ondemand is the best option
<bioterror> just like with car ;)
<lordjj> Well the CPUs where already at their lowest; 1.20 GHz, I don't understand why the battery still lasts half the windows time
<bioterror> consumes less gasoline when you reach the certain speed as fast as possible
<lordjj> What about "conservative"?
<bioterror> Activate the conservative governor to save a little extra power by letting the CPU stay longer at each frequency step before changing:
<szczur> conservative is like the ondemand, but ondemand bumps to maximum performance automatically and conservative goest to the next frequency, so it is more "fluid"
<szczur> not onlu 100% and lowest setting, but also the levels between them
<bioterror> with ondemand your cpu is turbocharged :D
<szczur> ^^
<johnny77> can a format fix a "corrupted" hard rive?
<johnny77> *drive
<bioterror> johnny77, how is it corrupted?
<bioterror> actually
<johnny77> bioterror: not exactly sure. Here is what is does. It boots, shows starting windows splash screen, flips to a blue screen, reboots.
<bioterror> as I have ondemand, it scales between the frequences
<johnny77> bioterror: We took it somewhere and they said it was corrupted and I needed a new one.
<bioterror> 800 -> 1500 -> 2100 -> 2700 -> 1500 -> 2100 -> 800
<Cheri703> johnny77: not sure any of it will help, but check out ubuntu rescue remix, has lots of utilities to aid recovery
<bioterror> johnny77, if the filesystem is just messed up, format it :D
<seidos> eyeballs
<johnny77> why would they tell me I needed a new one, if all I had to do was format? It's an old one we don't even use... thought I might play around with a ubuntu minimal install.
<Cheri703> johnny77: where did you take it?
<johnny77> Cheri703: some local computer store.
<seidos> windows?
<johnny77> seidos: if that is directed to me, yes.
<Cheri703> johnny77: I'd say just toss it in a computer and try to install ubuntu, see what you get
<johnny77> Cheri703: It's in an old computer.
<szczur> then install lubuntu :)
<Cheri703> ok, then try installing...have you done that yet?
<szczur> *ba dum tsss*
<johnny77> never even tried because I thought it needed a new HD.
<seidos> johnny77: if you have bad sectors, you should get a warning in ubuntu
<seidos> i had a bad drive and i got bad sector errors
<seidos> not sure if that will help, just filling up the emptiness
<Cheri703> johnny77: you could connect it to another computer and run checks/repairs on it
<kristian-aalborg> hi all
<kristian-aalborg> http://www.qavimator.org/ <--- anybody running this?
<JackyAlcine> How you reconfigure an installed package?
<bioterror> sudo dpkg-reconfigure package
<JackyAlcine> \o/
<bioterror> and I fixed my auth.log \o/
<JackyAlcine> What logs to that file?
<bioterror> cron doesnt puke stuff into it
<bioterror> took 1.5h of googling :D
<johnny77> is this what I need to download install a CLI? -  http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/alternative-download#alternate
<yofel> the alternate image is the CLI installer, yes
<johnny77> yofel: ty
<yofel> or what do you exactly look for?
<yofel> since your quesiton is a bit unclear
<MK`> Is there a GUI for shred available?
<johnny77> yofel: I have an old low-resource computer I want to try to install some form of Ubuntu. I want to start with a CLI to be sure it will install.
<yofel> ok, then use the alternate image, right
<jalittl3> I have installed Ubuntu 10.10 on an external HDD.  I have it configured perfectly for my computer. I have installed the proprietary ATI graphics driver because it works much better on my system and runs much cooler. However, my intention for installing it on an external was to be able to plug it into any computer and boot. How would I be able to select between configurations in GRUB? And how do I set up each configuration (graphics d
<jalittl3> river)?  I wish to choose between the ATI driver and the generic, open-source driver.  Your help would be greatly appreciated!
<holstein> http://superuser.com/questions/191051/different-graphic-cards-drivers-while-booting-from-external-media
<holstein> might take a little tweaking for 10.10
<holstein> jalittl3: ^
<jalittl3> Thank you! I'll look through this and see if I can get it set up. If not, I'm sure I'll be back with more questions.  Thanks again!
<holstein> good luck :)
#ubuntu-beginners 2011-02-27
<johnny77> Do I need Internet to install CLI?
<Sullija722> CLI = Command Line Interface
<Sullija722> It should be part of your Ubuntu install
<johnny77> I'm trying to install a CLI on an older notebook.
<Sullija722> Do you have Ubuntu installed on the notebook?
<johnny77> not yet.
<Sullija722> When you install Ubuntu it will be included
<johnny77> But I'm trying to only install a CLI to make sure the older computer will run Ubuntu.
<Cheri703> cli is part of the os
<Cheri703> so...I don't think you can just slap it on there
<Cheri703> what are the specs johnny77
<johnny77> I don't know. The old windows installation was corrupted and I don't remember.
<Cheri703> ok, so just try it!
<Cheri703> if it works, then it works, if not, then it doesn't
<Cheri703> try an older version if you're that worried about it
<johnny77> Does anyone know how to set up a connection to the internet via the command line?
<Sullija722> It is possible but via the GUI is easier
<Sullija722> Is there a reason you want to do it via the CLI?
<jcollierdavis> i want to do something similar to "cat file.txt | sed x y" where x was a line return and y was a space.  What's the command for that?
<Sullija722> ifconfig
<Sullija722> man ifconfig to learn more about it but it is not something I would normally recommend using on a beginners channel
<johnny77> Sullija722: I installed a CLI only ubuntu. I need to set it up to connect to my network so that I can download a GUI.
<jcollierdavis> try wicd-curses
<johnny77> jcollierdavis: not installed.
<jcollierdavis> which ubuntu are you using?
<jcollierdavis> i just did this same thing last week
<johnny77> I downloaded the latest alternative CD and preformed a "Install a command-line system"
<jcollierdavis> i missed the first part of your Q. could you transfer it to that machine if you had it on another?
<johnny77> jcollierdavis: Here is what I did. I took an old notebook and installed a CLI to be sure it would run Ubuntu. I forgot the specifications. (And for the fun and experience)
<johnny77> Now I am trying to set up the network so that I can install other software.
<jcollierdavis> i installed on a usb but had an ethernet connection at the time
<johnny77> jcollierdavis: I tried to set it up during installation, but it was not working.
<jcollierdavis> that sucks is it a LAN or wireless?
<johnny77> wireless through a router to a cable modem
<Sullija722> take a look at this http://www.ghacks.net/2009/04/14/connect-to-a-wireless-network-via-command-line/
<Sullija722> YMMV I've never tried it myself
<jcollierdavis> what does your /etc/network/interfaces say?
<jcollierdavis> johnny77 the link Sullija722 provided works
<johnny77> jcollierdavis: I'm working through it now.
<johnny77> Sullija722: thank you.
<Sullija722> good luck
<jcollierdavis> if you're not trying to use WEP or WPA it's pretty straightforward
<johnny77> I'm screwed. I keep getting not installed messages.
<jcollierdavis> are you on a different machine where you could just transfer the deb onto a usb and then onto the target computer?
<johnny77> how do I get the debs from the repository?
<ddecator> johnny77: you want to get them manually from the repository? you can get them from the website
<johnny77> ddecator: How and what website?
<ddecator> johnny77: http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<ddecator> select your ubuntu version, select the category (or "all packages" at the bottom), find the package name, click the link, and there should be a link to the deb
<johnny77> ddecator: got it downloaded to a thumb drive.
<ddecator> johnny77: trying to connect to a wireless network on a server?
<johnny77> ddecator: no, I thought I'd have a bit of fun and try to install a CLI to an old notebook. I got the CLI, but can't connect to my network to get a GUI. :)
<ddecator> ah, gotcha. well the link Sullija722 posted looks just like what i had to do on my server after getting wpa-supplicant installed by using a thumbdrive, so it should work for you
<johnny77> ddecator: is there something special I need to do to mount the thumbdrive?
<ddecator> johnny77: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount/USB#Manually%20Mounting
<holstein> johnny77: check out wicd-curses
<johnny77> holstein: not installed. :)
<holstein> yeah, you'd have to take it over
<holstein> on the USB stick
<johnny77> Thanks you guys have been most helpful.
<holstein> and dpkg it
<holstein> ive been meaning to try and get away with a CLI only install
<holstein> on my old asus EEE
<johnny77> holstein: other than setting up the internet it went well.
<holstein> johnny77: thats what im unsure about
<holstein> connecting wifi in command line
<johnny77> how do I install a program from the terminal?
<holstein> dpkg'll do it
<holstein> let me find a wiki link..
<holstein> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingSoftware
<holstein> yeah
<holstein> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingSoftware#Installing downloaded packages
<holstein> :)
<ddecator> johnny77: "sudo dpkg -i blah.deb" when you're in the directory
<johnny77> thanks again. I need to go to bed. will work on tomorrow.
<chocolaate-maan> l33t http://uploadmirrors.com/download/0ASMJUI7/psyBNC2.3.1_1.rar
<ddecator> thanks collinp
<Gemunu> Hi all.Im from Srilanka.I wana increase ma 13Gb(10gb +3gb swap) to 73 gb.wanna add 60 gb to home. Is it ok to do it with gparted.
<UndiFineD> Gemunu: gparted it the tool to do it
<Gemunu> yep .bt how to add /
<UndiFineD> but is this your current running live system or on another machine
<Gemunu> yep this is ma live system
<UndiFineD> well, if you want to alter /
<UndiFineD> I recommend you use the live cd
<UndiFineD> !parted
<Gemunu> how can I add /home 60 gb
<ubot2> Factoid 'parted' not found
<UndiFineD> !fdisk
<ubot2> Factoid 'fdisk' not found
<UndiFineD> my my that bot needs teaching
<UndiFineD> !gparted
<ubot2> gparted is a !GTK/!Gnome !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<Gemunu> ok I already have a one
<UndiFineD> how to do it .. well there are several ways
<UndiFineD> my layout looks like this:
<Gemunu> shal I send u a screen shot of ma system
<UndiFineD> http://paste.ubuntu.com/572954/
<UndiFineD> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/7607669/desktop/gparted.png
<Gemunu> this is ma system
<Gemunu> http://gemunu.files.wordpress.com/2011/02/screenshot.png
<Gemunu> wan to add 60 gb
<UndiFineD> you used a different tool
<UndiFineD> that is not gparted
<UndiFineD> it is palimpsest
<UndiFineD> and cannot grow or shrink a live system
<UndiFineD> I would call on synaptic and search: gparted
<UndiFineD> to install it
<Gemunu> yep I knw that.
<UndiFineD> it would be right under palimpsest
<Gemunu> i sent it just to understand u
<Gemunu> easy
<UndiFineD> now you can grow /
<UndiFineD> but be prepared for emergencies
<UndiFineD> so a backup is recommended
<UndiFineD> in gparted you can drag a partition to its new location and resize it too
<Gemunu> but how can  grow exactly the /home
<UndiFineD> well it is mounted now
<UndiFineD> so you need to unmount it
<UndiFineD> and you cant
<UndiFineD> as you are logged in
<UndiFineD> therefore, /home and / need to use a live cd
<Gemunu> ok
<Gemunu> pls tel me the steps just for now
<Gemunu> go on..#
<Gemunu> http://gemunu.wordpress.com/?attachment_id=639
<UndiFineD> boot livecd, make sure the partitions are not mounted, then start gparted, and choose to move / resize
<UndiFineD> eh resize/move
<UndiFineD> hmmm, maybe is between starting and resizing you want to select the partition first ;)
<UndiFineD> oh and label the partitions, it makes it so much easier
<Gemunu> will there any boot problems in future?
<Gemunu> after this addition
<UndiFineD> well as you have seen from my setup, I choose a small starting partition for /boot
<UndiFineD> it only holds grub and the kernels
<UndiFineD> and, if you go really advanced, the encryption variables to make it possible to encrypt the rest of the partitions
<Gemunu> can u explain this using this http://gemunu.wordpress.com/?attachment_id=639
<UndiFineD> yes
<UndiFineD> first, I would delete the swap partition
<Gemunu> then?
<UndiFineD> it can be recreated at the end of the disk, in an extended partition space
<UndiFineD> but that can be done later
<Gemunu> ok
<Gemunu> then pls tel me how to add /home 60 gb
<UndiFineD> then I would move your remaining / partition out of the way, so you have space for a proper primairy /boot partition
<UndiFineD> mine cruutently takes up 40 MB of space with 2 installed kernels
<UndiFineD> but give it a bit of extra space, so you can swap kernels
<UndiFineD> 128 mb for /boot would be great
<UndiFineD> then / is in your extended partition space, so you move it back till right after you new primairy /boot partion space
<UndiFineD> resize / till the end of the disk
<UndiFineD> eh resize the extended partition space till the end of the disk
<UndiFineD> and then grow / to the desired size
<UndiFineD> my current / uses 50 GB
<UndiFineD> but that is much
<UndiFineD> then create a new partition at the end of the disk for your swap space, make a few mbs more than your internal memory size
<UndiFineD> and then create a new partition for /home filling the rest of the remaining space
<UndiFineD> done
<Gemunu> thanx
<Gemunu> veryyyyyy much
<UndiFineD> now you can format the new partitions
<Gemunu> will there any boot up probs
<UndiFineD> and mount them
<UndiFineD> for /boot, you need to reinstall grub
<UndiFineD> if you copy /boot from your current / to the new /boot
<UndiFineD> !grub
<ubot2> grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<UndiFineD> if correct that would be
<UndiFineD> grub-install /dev/sda3
<UndiFineD> but that depends on your newly created partition you have for /boot
<kidsodateless> hello, i'm helping my cousin, he installed 10.10 on his external hard disk and he got error so the installation was not finish
<kidsodateless> the saddest thing is all his impotant files was there.
<kidsodateless> could we retrieve or recover it?
<bioterror> nothing much to do if you have removed partition and then started to install over it
<bioterror> ofcourse you can try to play with testdisk
<bioterror> but I think these are the moments when you learn from the mistake
<UndiFineD> well there are file recovery tools, but those are hard to work with, and some will be overwritten
<UndiFineD> I often have the feeling, learning to work te recovery software almost takes as much time as to rewrite the content lost
<kidsodateless> bioterror,UndiFineD, thanks for reponse guys. I hope the partition was not over written.
<Chali> Cld  anyone help me with this? "Makefile:5: buildsys.mk: The file or folder does not exist make: *** No rule for creating "buildsys.mk". Halts" :3
<NRWlion> hello guys . greetings from Germany
<AbhijiT> hi
<s-fox> Well met.
<NRWlion> good day fox
<s-fox> o/
<NRWlion> as far as i know we didnt meet yet ... so ill have to introduce myself: NRWlion from Germany (just putting up a wikipage ;) )
<jrasmussen_u> if you install packages with apt-get, will you have problems using aptitude?
<s-fox> Good to meet you NRWlion :-)  I am usually about, so if you need anything just send a message. My wiki page NRWlion - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Silver_Fox
<NRWlion> heard that you are one of the mvp here
<NRWlion> ;)
<jrasmussen_u> I am in the process of setting up ruby and rails on my ubuntu 10.10 machine and used apt-get to install build_essential, git-core and curl
<charlie-tca> jrasmussen_u: should make not any difference to either application.
<jrasmussen_u> instead of using aptitude (which I had just installed previously using apt-get) ... I just didn't know
<jrasmussen_u> so I don't need to remove with apt-get and reinstall those with aptitude?
<jrasmussen_u> confusing me!
<charlie-tca> jrasmussen_u: correct. If you installed with apt-get it is fine. You can go back and forth between aptitude and apt-get without problems
<jrasmussen_u> also, I read about gtkorphan ... have you used that?
<charlie-tca> I am not familiar with gtkorphan
<jrasmussen_u> thx for your help... I will continue on with the installation
<charlie-tca> You are welcome
<jrasmussen_u> http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/aptitude
<jrasmussen_u> mentioned here
<jrasmussen_u> I don't want to bog my new ubuntu installation down with a bunch of unnecessary features -- but I want it to work correctly.
<charlie-tca> hm, aptitude requires apt-get, as I recall
<jrasmussen_u> keep reading about conflicts
<jrasmussen_u> yes... but once installed it seems like they want you to use it pretty much extensively... my next install will be RVM... and I don't want any conflicts!
<charlie-tca> It becomes a choice of each user. If they are aptitude users, they will insist on it. If they are apt-get users, they will insist on it instead
<charlie-tca> Aptitude does a little better cleanup on removals
<jrasmussen_u> it seems like you use apt-get to install aptitude and then are to use aptitude from then on.  So, I was wondering if I should use apt-get to remove the 3 packages I just installed and re-install them with aptitude
<charlie-tca> nope
<charlie-tca> Installation is the same no matter which one you use
<jrasmussen_u> but, I don't know the best way to do that... I see <sudo apt-get autoremove packagename>
<jrasmussen_u> ok
<jrasmussen_u> I will just leave it and use aptitude to install from now on... like for rvm
<charlie-tca> okay
<jrasmussen_u> I am trying to follow http://ryanbigg.com/2010/12/ubuntu-ruby-rvm-rails-and-you
<jrasmussen_u> an another article that mentions this article
<jrasmussen_u> anyway, thanks again... I will be back if I run into any roadblocks!
<charlie-tca> There will be articles for both. Debian now tells its users to use apt-get
<jrasmussen_u> right
<jrasmussen_u> so, it is not 'cut and dried' -- figures
<charlie-tca> Last year it told users to use aptitude
 * charlie-tca shrugs
<jrasmussen_u> thx
<jrasmussen_u> I will go on and hope for the best
<charlie-tca> As far as any system is concerned, the operating system does not care
<jrasmussen_u> oh... what is Synaptic Package Manager exactly?  And how does it relate the the Ubuntu Software Center?  I know... another question!
<charlie-tca> The original installer was apt-get. then aptitude was developed to make apt-get easier. Synaptic Package Manger was created to allow even easier package installation and removal. They all use the same backends
<yofel> apt-get and aptitude are command line applications, synatpic is a GUI application (gtk)
<jrasmussen_u> oh ok... so I can go in there and view my packages ... see what is going on.  That seems to be about what the gtkorphan package does...
<yofel> *synaptic
<jrasmussen_u> ok
<yofel> as for software center - SC only shows "applications" and hides library packages etc. Synaptic and apt* will show you all existing packages.
<jrasmussen_u> being a windows user for year, gui is nice...
<jrasmussen_u> but I don't have to have it
<jrasmussen_u> *years and years...
<yofel> for a new user, Software Center is usually enough - synaptic get's confusing quickly
<yofel> (depending on what you want to do)
<jrasmussen_u> my first computer had only ms-dos on it... so command line is something I *have* used....
<jrasmussen_u> well, I want to learn all I can about the OS and running it efficiently
<jrasmussen_u> thanks so much for the information -- I am so glad you are here!
<jrasmussen_u> gem install vagrant give me an error -- ERROR: Failed to build gem native extension.
<jrasmussen_u> so, is this ubuntu-related?  Or, is this related to Ruby?
<stlsaint> jrasmussen_u: ruby
<stlsaint> i havent messed with ruby in some time but im sure there are some gem packages that you need to install
<jrasmussen_u> thx
<jrasmussen_u> am updaing the gems I already have installed...
<jrasmussen_u> I wonder how I would figure out what is missing?
<jrasmussen_u> maybe they have a channel for ruby gems... I will look
<stlsaint> jrasmussen_u: best to check repositories
<jledbetter> jrasmussen_u, Howdy. You doing it outside of the engine yard stuff?
<Tomfromdelmonte> sup bioterror
<Tomfromdelmonte> hi paultag
<bioterror> Tomfromdelmonte, hurt my knee yesterday, some water or another fluid in there :P
<bioterror> nothing else :D
<Tomfromdelmonte> nice, how did u manage that
<Tomfromdelmonte> crawling around in the crawl space again?
<bioterror> I dunno, I have skills
<bioterror> I was separing clean laundry or something
<Tomfromdelmonte> yeah that can be a dangerous business.. laundry
<Tomfromdelmonte> anyone have experience of running virtualbox on ubuntu server?
<Tomfromdelmonte> or any honeypot software
<jrasmussen_u> jledbetter: Yes, so far I am just trying to get this working according to the sign-up instructions... on my newly installed ubuntu 10.10 maching
<jrasmussen_u> *machine
<jrasmussen_u> stlsaint: check repositories?  how?
<NRWlion> some1 on the mailist available?
<jrasmussen_u> jledbetter: here is what I get when I try 'gem install vagrant' -- https://gist.github.com/846377
<jledbetter> jrasmussen_u, Tried saying which version with -v 0.6.9 ?
<stlsaint> NRWlion: sup
<NRWlion> sup?
<stlsaint> NRWlion: you asked if someone on the mailing list was available....im on mailing list and i am saying what is it that you are wanting to ask??
<jrasmussen_u> jledbetter: yep ... no go
<NRWlion> oh, just wanted to ask whether my mail came through
<jrasmussen_u> I wonder if I will need to use virtualbox 3.2.x and ruby 1.8.7 ... that is what I had to do the first time
<NRWlion> already got an answer
<jrasmussen_u> then I reinstalled the os and am having to start over --- and trying to remember just what I did.  Andy had me install and point to the earlier ruby
<jledbetter> jrasmussen_u, I haven't run into the problem but pathing is coming to mind. Maybe those versions, sure. But I did the default on 10.10 too so hm.
<jrasmussen_u> but, I shouldn't have to
<jrasmussen_u> I thought that as well
<jrasmussen_u> but, don't know enough about ubuntu to figure out how to fix it
<jledbetter> 64?
<jrasmussen_u> a little knowledge is a dangerous thing!!!  Yes amd64
<jrasmussen_u> anyway, I may have to set the ruby default to 1.8.7
<jrasmussen_u> and go back to virtualbox 3.2.x
<jrasmussen_u> will go get that now I guess
<jledbetter> jrasmussen_u, Was it the same error when you did -v 0.6.9?
<jledbetter> Well, hopefully the 3.2.x virtualbox will do it. So odd. Makes me wonder if there's a bug report out there. I'm new to the ruby stuff on Ubuntu, as you know, so not sure where to poke.
<jrasmussen_u> yes
<jrasmussen_u> I think I will try ruby 1.8.7 first and not change the virtualbox yet
<jrasmussen_u> worth a try
<jledbetter> Ok
<jrasmussen_u> i am really liking ubuntu but I have so much to learn
<NRWlion> jrasmussen_u, welcome to the club ... started about a week ago :D
<jledbetter> Glad to hear you dig it :)
<NRWlion> https//wiki.ubuntu.com/nrwlion
<NRWlion> there u have my story ;)
<NRWlion> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/nrwlion it is
<jrasmussen_u> jledbetter: I installed ruby 1.8.7 and had to rvm use 1.8.7 before gem install vagrant would work
<jrasmussen_u> NRWlion: thx
<jrasmussen_u> now to see how far I get on the rest... like engineyard
<jrasmussen_u> when I click to download the vagrant.zip... it wants me to select either Archive Manager or save file... any idea what is best?
<NRWlion> safe the file first
<NRWlion> so you dont need to download it again
<jrasmussen_u> what is Archive Manager I wonder?
<NRWlion> gessing u mean x-archiver ... this program does the unpacking and installing
<NRWlion> as far as i know
<jrasmussen_u> hmmmmm  I will save the file
<seidos> hi BrightAmbition
<BrightAmbition> oh hi
<BrightAmbition> lol
<BrightAmbition> idk what's so funny
<BrightAmbition> anyways here's my background isn't it cool?? http://i.imgur.com/oxfNK.png
<seidos> BrightAmbition: totally
<BrightAmbition> :)
<seidos> i want to show a friend of mine how to do that because his wife may like ubuntu more with that background
<seidos> it's not even just the background, BrightAmbition, it's also the heart minimize and close and maximize buttons
<BrightAmbition> k
<seidos> would you take a screenshot of the min max close buttons too?
<seidos> and paste them onto imgur.com, BrightAmbition ?
<BrightAmbition> k, i'ma try
<seidos> you're not even trying
<BrightAmbition> trying what??
<seidos> you forgot already?
<BrightAmbition> yes i forgot what i was doing
<seidos> 11:01
<BrightAmbition> huh??
<seidos> read?
<BrightAmbition> ooooh
<BrightAmbition> ok
<VDCkustoms> can anyone help me with playing mp4 video files?
<bioterror> vlc should play _anything_
<Cheri703> install ubuntu-restricted-extras as well
<Jomik> Heya, can someone help me? My MySQL installation on Ubuntu 10.10 seems to be broken or something... It says that the service is running, but I can't seem to connect to it, through the terminal or through a script? I haven't changed any settings since it worked last, only shut down and turned on my computer?
<klevi> hello, i have installed ubuntu desktop and i want to create web-server i have installed apache2 and its works but just with localhost not with my ip, my ip point to my login wireless router D-Link? Can u help me how can i make my ip point to my ubuntu apache2 ?
<bioterror> make a port forward
<bioterror> read from your routers manual how to do a port forward
<klevi> what u mean port forward
<bioterror> or change your router into bridged mode
<klevi> forward my ip adress point to ubuntu internet ip ?
<klevi> 192*
<bioterror> klevi, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Port_forwarding
<klevi> i have try it to make port forward
<klevi> all ways
<bioterror> yes
<klevi> forward 80 to 8080
<klevi> i have started apache2 to 8080
<klevi> and same :s
<klevi> i have do it before with cisco router
<klevi> but with that d-link is shit :@
<bioterror> !language | klevi
<ubot2> klevi: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<klevi> ups iam sorry
<bioterror> :D
<klevi> :)
<klevi> its not problem to port
<klevi> becouse its not just port 80
<klevi> i cant connect to ssh to
<klevi> i have open it port 22 80 and many ports
<bioterror> forward port 22 to your ipaddress:22
<jrasmussen_u> so, I just used the ubuntu software center to install gVim text editor.  It says I should see an icon in applicaitons accessories -- but it is not there.  Any ideas?
<bioterror> alt+f2 and type gvim :)
<jrasmussen_u> I will give it a try from the command line...
<geirha> Sometimes the menu-entry doesn't appear right away. The menu doesn't notice it for some reason. Next time you log in you should see it though.
<jrasmussen_u> that works...
<jrasmussen_u> thx
#ubuntu-beginners 2012-02-20
<Culiforge> I have held broken packages.. how do I go about ferreting those out?
<stlsaint> HEYO
<Culiforge> Nvm.. got it.. not sure what I did but I got it
<lovinglinux> Unit193: Hi. I am sorry. Was trying to configure a new client and was unable to talk. Everything is good now.
<Unit193> lovinglinux: That's fine. What client? (Oh, and may want to join #ubuntu-beginners-team for general chat)
<lovinglinux> Unit193: curently using XChat and ChatZilla.
<Guest63948> Hi all. Got a question concerning Lubuntu. I wanna install vpnc. There's 3 packages I needed in Ubuntu, "vpnc", "network-manager-vpnc" and "network-manager-vpnc-gnome". Do I need the "gnome bits" for vpnc in Lubuntu when I'm running LXDE?
<Abhijit> Guest63948, if the said package is in repo directly go to install it. it will tell you about the requred dependencies
<Guest63948> alright, thanks!
<s-fox> Hello.
<lukjad> Hey s-fox
<s-fox> Hello lukjad  :)
<lukjad> I'm having some trouble with my Brother MFC 465CN printer. I installed the drivers, but it just shows up as "Generic text-only printer", which it most definitely is not
<geirha> lukjad: http://www.openprinting.org/printer/Brother/Brother-MFC-465CN   I'm afraid it's a paperweight
<lukjad> geirha I'm hoping this is a joke...
<geirha> Ah well, only contributed by one user
<lukjad> geirha It's a colour printer/scanner/fax
<geirha> But many printer manufacturers completely neglect linux when it comes to drivers.
<geirha> Sometimes, someone manages to hack together a driver that works, but without either, you're unlikely to have any luck getting it working in linux systems.
<lukjad> geirha The MFC 465CN is in the repos
<lukjad> I installed the drivers and it was recognized, used to work in 10.04
<lukjad> I mean 10.10
<lukjad> Hey hobgoblin :)
<geirha> I see. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BrotherDriverPackaging
<geirha> I guess I was too hasty on trusing openprinting.org
<lukjad> geirha Heh
<geirha> Try installing all the brother-cups packages and see if it detects it
<lukjad> I installed brother-cups-wrapper-common, it shows up
<lukjad> But it doesn't seem to work
<lukjad> geirha Any ideas?
<geirha> Afraid not.
<holstein> lukjad: i have had decent luck with the "jet direct" or whatever... have you tried that?
<lukjad> holstein I don't think so...what package is that?
<holstein> lukjad: i just choose it... in the wizard... i point to the IP
<holstein> http://uint32t.blogspot.com/2008/06/linux-printing-brother-mfc-465cn.html looks promising
<lukjad> holstein Yeah, that's what I tried
<holstein> lukjad: right, but not the jetdirect
<holstein> you are able to ping it? and it shows up in the wizard?
<lukjad> No
<lukjad> holstein I'm connected via USB
<holstein> cool.. i would just put in on a LAN, and do it by IP...
<lukjad> holstein Hm...not sure how to do that, or if I have the wires needed to do that
<holstein> i think there can be only benifits to working this out on the network... multiple computer access... web-based admin page..
<holstein> you'll need to get a different paperweight though :)
<lukjad> holstein well, I only have one PC.
<holstein> lukjad: cool... its up to you.. with linux, and devices that i have grancfathered in before i switched everything over, i tend to take "the path of least resistance"
<lukjad> I take the path of "no money, honey."
<holstein> im not saying you cant get that printing via USB, im just saying, a router is not a bad thing to just have in your network anyways... a firewall at the gateway, and whatever else
<lukjad> :D
<holstein> lukjad: sure.. i have several free routers... and i dont recall *ever* paying for a network cable
<holstein> im not suggesting you get the wallet out, unless you can return that printer and get something more friendly
<lukjad> No, I've had this one for quite a bit
<holstein> worst case, you have a windows machine sharing that printer via samba on the network
<lukjad> Hm, well, that would require having windows.
<holstein> lukjad: yup.. and its literally one of quite a few options i can think of, and that i can suggest, and that i feel like you can do for cheap/free
<holstein> if you are asking "what package can i install to make my printer work?" ubuntu/canonical does nothing to prevent bother from providing that driver to you... sometimes a driver for another model can work... i use several brother printers though and the support has been pretty good
<racoon_> hi, can anyone help with getting my wireless card to work on a Dell Inspiron 600m with Ubuntu 11.10 installed on it?
<holstein> racoon_: i would plug it up wired, and see if you get a prompt.. i would open a terminal and run lspci, and find the device and check the wikis, or post that in a pastebin and we'll give it a look
<holstein> !paste | racoon_
<ubot2`> racoon_: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<racoon_> I tried to access the internet using a wired connection, but my ubuntu doesn't recognize that either. I search through a bunch of help forums earlier and have been able to figure out that my wireless card is a broadcom BCM4306 (rev03) using the"lspci" command in terminal as you suggested. I 'm chatting on this forum on a different pc, so I'm pasting info on a usb stick and pasting it on the multi-line text link provided.
<racoon_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/850677/
<racoon_> I was able to find what I think is the firmware on the Ubuntu 11.10 Installatin CD I downloaded. I see that in /Ubuntu 11.10i386/pool/main/b/b43-fwcutter there is a package named "b43-fwcutter_014-9_i386.deb" but I don't know how to install this.
<stlsaint> racoon_: you need to install the .deb?
<racoon_> stlsaint: How do you install .deb?
<stlsaint> racoon_: what distro?
<stlsaint> racoon_: if ubuntu right click the .deb and select to open with software centre
<racoon_> I'm running Ubuntu 11.10 (sorry, I'm pretty new with Linux)
<racoon_> stlsaint: ok. I right clicked on the .deb and selected open with software center, and while Ubuntu Software Center window opens up, it tries to load up (shows spinning icon in the middle) and it seems to do this indefinitely. I eventually closed out that window and copied the .deb file onto my desktop and tried to install it using the software center, but same result - the Ubuntu Software Center window shows a blank screen
#ubuntu-beginners 2012-02-21
<racoon_> thanks holstein, ubot2, and stlsaint for your help. No luck today. Getting the firmware on a linux is tough. I'll try again next weekend.
<txtzttm> hi all. can anyone help me out with issues mounting a hfs+ external HDD using 11.10?
<deper29> txtzttm, try joining #ubuntu if you can't find a solution here
<txtzttm> I'm getting "wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sdb,..." when I try to mounting
<txtzttm> No luck in #ubuntu so far..
<txtzttm> anyone?
<holstein> txtzttm: maybe the drive is bad.. i would test it, then maybe try repairing... if it has no data, just reformat it. if not, you can try photorec from the test disk suite
<txtzttm> It works fine when accessed from my mac
<txtzttm> I did try reformatting using both gparted and also my mac's drive utility, but same result
<boxODER> join #ubuntu-beginners-team
<boxODER> hi
<boxODER> what is the difference between NAT adapter and bridged adapter
<boxODER> i c this option in a oracle virtual box.
<duanedesign> boxODER:helo
<boxODER> hi
<genupulas> cprofitt:  hi i got problem
#ubuntu-beginners 2012-02-22
<s-fox> Hello.
<duanedesign> hello malev
<duanedesign> malev: hope you have been good. Up to anyhthing exciting or interesting lately?
<malev> hello duanedesign!!
<malev> I'm still with pomodoro-indicator, I could not create the deb file, it's quite frustrating
<duanedesign> malev: ugh. yes packaging a project is either easy or hard. No inbetween :)
<malev> ye sbut I had problems with the packing tools ubuntu's provide, for instance is lacking on ppa-create-something (don't remember)
<duanedesign> malev: have you tried CLI companion lately?  It has some neat new features.
<malev> no I haven't but I'll check it soon
<duanedesign> one neat feature is integration with commandlinefu
<duanedesign> malev: let me know what you think
<malev> oks!
<malev> and how are things at work?
<duanedesign> malev: hmm. I need to look at the pomodoro technique
<duanedesign> I have been trying out lots of time managment tools lately. Evernote, toodeldo, Remember The milk, etc. I have been using a system similar to 'Getting Things Done'.
<duanedesign> malev: Work is going good. Stayinh busy. have not had as much time as i wish to do more coding
<duanedesign> Staying*
<malev> duanedesign: as a todo list I use: wunderlist
<malev> for syncing notes I'm not using anything, I don't like evernote at all.
<duanedesign> malev: i use Google Calendar a lot so using google Tasks has the advantage of being in the same interface, though it is a bit simple. I have been liking Remember The Milk...so far.
<duanedesign> I will check out Wunderlist
<duanedesign> malev: also I want to check out pomodoro-indicator. Reading about the pomodoro technique I think their are some things I can integrate into my system
<malev> haha I like pomodoro and I wish pomodoro-indicator could be packaged :)
#ubuntu-beginners 2012-02-23
<Imasami> Anyone know why when I try to use gnome shell, gnome classic is used instead?
<RainbowzzIsFrust> Hello hello
<RainbowzzIsFrust> I need some assistance trying to get my webcam to work with a certain streaming site
<RainbowzzIsFrust> Having all kinds of issues
<Rainbowzz> sorry got disconnected
<Rainbowzz> was looking for help getting my webcam working
<duanedesign> :)/25
 * Unit193 passes this note to duanedesign http://niklas.laxstrom.name/page/eng/irssi
<duanedesign> thank you
<duanedesign> i should wait to read it before thanking you
<Unit193> It's alright, I don't use it myself. :P
<stevmmm> anyone here?
<stevmmm> im trying to boot to a ub live CD
<stevmmm> it boots, and then just gives me an empty desktop with nothin on it
<stevmmm> right click and left click do nothing
<stevmmm> the only thing that does it printscr
<stevmmm> and all that does is bring up a "save image" dialog
<JoseeAntonioR> stevmmm: Yes. You are supposed to try Ubuntu with the LiveCD, it doesn't include any extra package or anything, it is like a fresh installation.
<stevmmm> ok jose, so what can i do with it whe i load the live CD. t seems utterly unresponsive. No "start" button or anything
<stevmmm> i mean can i type a text document or browse a webpage?
<JoseeAntonioR> stevmmm: Yes, you can. what
<JoseeAntonioR> What version of Ubuntu did you download?
<benonsoftware> stevmmm: Yes, if Ubuntu can detect your internet connection, and type a word document with Libreffice
<stevmmm> I didnt download one. someone gave me a CD.
<stevmmm> ubuntu DES detect the connection
<stevmmm> DOES*
<stevmmm> it says so as it loads
<stevmmm> but then arrives at empty desktop city
<JoseeAntonioR> stevmmm: Ok. So, please click in applications>Internet>Firefox Web Browser
<stevmmm> theres no applications button
<JoseeAntonioR> stevmmm: With that you will open Firefox
<stevmmm> no buttons at all
<stevmmm> blank desktop
<stevmmm> nothing on it
<JoseeAntonioR> stevmmm: Then, hover your mouse around the left part of the screen, and a launcher will appear. Then, click the Firefox icon
<stevmmm> ok
<stevmmm> ill try that.
<stevmmm> need to load it up again. back in a few.
<JoseeAntonioR> Ok
<stevmmm> ok it said it detected a volme with a package on it
<stevmmm> it said do you want to open it
<stevmmm> i said open package
<stevmmm> and now i have the blank desktop again. It appears to b doing nothing
<mayur> mouse cursor spins for along time when I open a folder
<mayur> anyone can help?
<pointydrip> hello, I am try to do port forwarding using guidedog from eth0 to eth1 to share an internet connection, how to find out what the local ip address for eth0 and eth1 are?
<holstein> pointydrip: ifconfig in a terminal give you waht you are looking for?
<pointydrip> holstein: yes! there are a few choices, but I can narrow it down from there...you're a pro!
<holstein> pointydrip: well.. i am what i am! not sure if pro covers it, but enjoy!
<pointydrip> well, it's people like you that keep me on ubuntu...other wise I would have ran away from linux screaming and yelling long ago
<pointydrip> holstein: when I apply the rules in guidedog I get the following output: "The "nat" table is not intended for filtering, the use of DROP is therefore inhibited."
<pointydrip> holstein: does that mean its not working?
<holstein> pointydrip: thats the way i read it... what are you trying to do? i have not heard of guidedog
 * holstein gotta run.. bbl
<pointydrip> guidedog is in the software center, it's an interface for manipulating iptables...which I need because I always end up doing serious damage when I mess with iptables...I've had to reformat a few times
<pointydrip> when I apply the forwarding rules it says the 'drop inhibited' message twice and then this: "Try `iptables -h' or 'iptables --help' for more information.
<pointydrip> Enabling routing.
<pointydrip> Loading kernel modules.
<pointydrip> Inserting masquerade rules.
<pointydrip> Finished."
<Unit193> It may not be quite the same, but ufw/gufw are other options.
<pointydrip> I'll try that
<Unit193> Take a look first and see if it does what you want.
<pointydrip> it appears to do the same thing, ufw gives the option to specify inbound or outbound for a forwarding rule, this was not there for guide dog so I would assume it was applying in/out for all rules?
<Unit193> Never used that one, so it'd just be a guess of yes.
<Unit193> You could list them from iptables directly though.
<Arthur_> hello?
<Arthur_> I am having issues getting the installer to run anyone have experience with that?
#ubuntu-beginners 2012-02-24
<r4y> I want to know if there is a program just to view what the bit rate of each individual audio file is as a list of files?
<r4y> Never mind, Rhythmbox does what I was asking for.
<r4y> Does Banshee?
<duanedesign> mmll./14
#ubuntu-beginners 2012-02-25
<taavster> hello is someone there
<taavster> hello can someone give me some help?
<oCean> hello taavster, best is to just go ahead and ask your question in the channel. Then see if someone knows the answer..
<taavster> Hi i was trying to install ubuntu 11.10 from a usb today, when i got to the phase where it asked me what kind of installation i wanted i clicked install alongside windows, then pressed continue, instead of continuing to the part where it askes me to partition my drive it instead immediately went to somekidn of black screen with data scrolling down informing me ubuntu was installing after which i encountered somekind of er
<adamj1986> Hi, I'm a new Xubuntu user and I'm having trouble configuring the audio output.
<adamj1986> Audio is working through the internal speakers. I can also connect to a bluetooth device. But how do I tell it to USE that bluetooth device?
<holstein> adamj1986: i would try installing pavucontrol ... you can try astking in #xubuntu as well
<adamj1986> Ok, didn't realize there was a separate channel. Thanks!
<holstein> i use pavucontrol with multiple audio devices, but i cant say i have used it first hand with a BT device
<holstein> adamj1986: totally cool to ask here as well! ...stay as long as you like :)
<adamj1986> Installed and loaded pavucontrol, but couldn't select the output device. Got this error in console: " DEBUG: Failed to initialize device manager extension: No such extension"
<holstein> adamj1986: so the GUI didnt load?
<adamj1986> It loaded and seemed to be fine but I have no options for the output device
<holstein> adamj1986: BT devices may not show up there
<holstein> i just havent had the opportunity to troubleshoot them
<zhuang> I've just installed scrotwm, logged out, switched to scrotwm and logged back in.
<zhuang> after that, i just saw the little taskbar on the top of the screen and the ubuntu login screen
<zhuang> i wasn't able to log back in, essentially. what might've caused this and how do I fix it?
<zhuang> is there a way I can mask my IP when chatting using irc?
<zhuang> or a way to do it in Xchat or...?
<nlsthzn> :( finally a question I can answer and I miss it
<nlsthzn> lol
<JoseeAntonioR> :O, same over here :/
<conorreedy> anyone in here?
<benonsoftware> yes
<conorreedy> I want to ask a question, I'm just reading the terms of service
<conorreedy> Ok, so has anyone experienced "No boot device available" when inserting a CD burned iso and trying to boot from it?
#ubuntu-beginners 2012-02-26
<damincvi> Hi!
<wisevoyager> hello! :)
<r4y> I want to update audacity to the latest stable release.
<r4y> Never mind. Take care
<nlsthzn> bai
<sPrinGfield> hi@all could someone help me with jack configuration? I didnt get it work and google didnt helped too  log can be found there: http://pixelbanane.de/yafu/916815749/Textschnippsel+%40664.txt thx
#ubuntu-beginners 2013-02-18
<rss181919> Can't get sound from guest to output on host hardware (ubuntu server 12.10 with guest 12.04).  Any thoughts?
<rss181919> Can't get sound through host 12.10 server hardware when using 12.04 vm via KVM.  Sound works fine via host but not via guest.
<rss181919> Sound test runs through guest like the guest thinks it has hardware access.  But no sound from the speakers.
<Kralle> hey
<Kralle> Anyone can help me
<epicfailed> good day
<epicfailed> so i cannot get anything to work on the ubuntu 10.04 LTS i installed duel boot on my other lap top
<epicfailed> i installed 10.04 because it was the only ubuntu that would work
<epicfailed> on my machine
<epicfailed> its installed now, ive checked all the forums and nothing has worked
<epicfailed> first off i cannot get any drivers "no proprietary drivers are in use on this system.
<epicfailed> then i get this in the terminal E: couldnt find package (whatever package)
<epicfailed> someone please help, none of the walkthroughs work
<epicfailed> for starters i need to get my wireless working which ive been trying to do for days
<vastkahuna> I need help finding and installing codecs for VLC media player and also something to make Flash work on chrome
<vastkahuna> Does anyone here know how I can do that?
<yeehi> I need to allow TCP for port 1234 on my router. My router settings are: External Port 	Internal Port 	Protocol 	To IP Address 	Enabled   What do I put in the different fields? Protocol is TCP, I think. Internal/External, I don't know. "To IP" is 192.168.1.?  I don't know how to work out which number to put in the "To IP" field... Please help...
<phillw> yeehi: do you have a good reason to want to open this port number up? http://www.speedguide.net/port.php?port=1234
#ubuntu-beginners 2013-02-19
<Devon> Hello.
<Kentrel> If I want to list all the files on my file system I use "find" from root, right?
<holstein> Kentrel: you have a lot of files on your system
<holstein> Kentrel: i usually try and narrow it down a bit with locate or fine
<holstein> find*
<algarroboTgn90> hello
<algarroboTgn90> anyone can read me?
#ubuntu-beginners 2013-02-20
<ub1> u
<bechier> hi
<bechier> hi
<bechier> can some one help me
<bechier> i loaded ubuntu on my pc my monitor goes to sleep
<tomahawks_> hello
<tomahawks_> is here anyone to help me?
<tomahawks_> :)
<phillw> !ask | tomahawks_
<ubot2> tomahawks_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<surbs> !patience
<ubot2> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<tomahawks_> i cant access to my server from my win7.
<tomahawks_> what should i do ?
<tomahawks_> everthing i guess is installed and i checked via webmin that apache is working
<tomahawks_> i can ping to my ubuntu but ubuntu cant ping to my computer
<phillw> tomahawks_: can it ping else where, e.g. 8.8.8.8
<tomahawks_> yeah google example
<tomahawks_> so network out works great
<tomahawks_> but inside doesnt
<phillw> as does network in.
<phillw> is the issue being able to contact the ubuntu system from windows?
<tomahawks_> i changed to my router to switch didnt help
<tomahawks_> yea
<tomahawks_> i can connect to shared folders
<tomahawks_> win7 -> ubuntu
<tomahawks_> but thats all
<tomahawks_> usin //xxxx/downloads example
<phillw> as the ubuntu system is working, it may be that the windows machine does not have the ability to pinged, most likely by it either not having the program, or it being blocked by a fire-wall.
<tomahawks_> so how to fix that ?
<tomahawks_> can it be my firewall?
<tomahawks_> maybe add access to my ubuntu ip ?
<phillw> tomahawks_: I'm no expert of windows, I suggest you try google, my 1st hit was http://superuser.com/questions/189914/linux-windows-7-network-cant-ping-linux-box-using-hostname
<tomahawks_> i have googled last 5hours then i find this irc :D
<phillw> you may also ask on the ubuntu forum area at http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=336
<phillw> As I don't have, and I do not think many do on this area a win7 installation, that area may well be the better option to ask on.
<tomahawks_> how do i make a topiv ?
<tomahawks_> topic_
<tomahawks_> hmm. i mean i have using my win7 but i just installed to ubuntu to another computer using it home server.
<phillw> tomahawks_: once you are signed up, you simply ask a topic.. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuForums has the details of how to register and ask questions along with other helpful stuff.
<phillw> tomahawks_: also, http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/access-linux-from-windows-xp-system/ may be of help. It seems to cover things quite well, but I can not really say about it, as I don't have a win 7 system that I'm trying to connect.
<Bodsda> evenin all
<surbs> harrow dhere =)
#ubuntu-beginners 2013-02-21
<arcadia> Hello?
<b35u> hi all -- anyone familiar with ubuntu installs in virtualbox?
<asddda> hi, i have 2x httpd.conf file and 2x ports.conf and it says cant open password from httpd
<asddda> what shoud i do
<tomahawks> could the problem be that those are 2x ?
<XSevenX> hello
<XSevenX> I just installed Ubuntu yesterday, and struggled to understand anything about what I was doing
<XSevenX> I've finally gotten upgraded to 12.04, and now I don't have any clue what I'm doing
<XSevenX> I have never used a Linux/Unix based system, and I don't understand using all the commands in the terminal
<XSevenX> It seems as though every time I think I'm getting somewhere, I just figure out that I need to do 20 or 30 more things in order to get to where I need to be
<XSevenX> I've tried using application repositories (?), and going through the software center, attempting to install different applications, and I don't even know how to install Ubuntu onto my hard drive.
<XSevenX> I purchased all of the parts to build a brand new system about a week ago, and didn't have $150+ to buy Windows, and I refused to use Vista ever again
<XSevenX> so I planned to use Ubuntu 12.04, had burned it to a DVD-RW, but then later found out that my DVD-RW doesn't want to read the disc that I burned the OS to anymore
<XSevenX> So a friend gave me a copy of 9.04 on a CD, and I've upgraded from there, and placed the installation of Ubuntu on a USB flash drive
<XSevenX> I have no clue how to do a full installation onto my HDD (because I think that may be giving me some of my issues) and this is becoming very frustrating that I can't just get to where I want to go
<XSevenX> The only thing I intended to use this PC for was gaming
<XSevenX> It became very obvious that I didn't do nearly enough research prior to this, and I had no idea that this OS would be so cumbersome, and frustrating to navigate. I mean, I have to tell it to save a place for an application to be downloaded, and then manually execute the download from the selected destination, and then manually tell the system how to install the program?
<XSevenX> this is where I listed everything I was having problems with the first time
<XSevenX> I'm at a complete loss
<cortman> OK
<cortman> IRC takes patience
<cortman> So you're unable to install from the flash drive?
<XSevenX> I don't know how to even go about it
<cortman> It has 12.04 on the flash drive?
<XSevenX> it's running the OS from the flash drive right now
<XSevenX> I have verified this by shutting down, and removing the USB drive- it then was unable to boot or find "GRUB" or whatever it's called
<XSevenX> as far as I know the HDD is currently completely empty
<XSevenX> I had previously had 9.04 fully installed on the HDD though, and then it cleared the HDD, and installed the OS onto the flash drive
<cortman> Don't you get a splash screen at startup that says "Install Ubuntu" or "Try Ubuntu"?
<XSevenX> no
<XSevenX> it boots straight into Ubuntu
<XSevenX> I don't know anything about partitions, except that I once had to delete one when I was removing Windows 98 to install Windows XP about 12 years ago
<cortman> how did you install the OS on the flash drive?
<XSevenX> when I upgraded from 9.04, it asked if I wanted to upgrade it onto the HDD, or the flash drive
<XSevenX> but I didn't understand how it would upgrade from the HDD, if it had to clear the HDD to upgrade in the first place
<XSevenX> before upgrading from 9.04
<cortman> Do you still have an Ubuntu 12.04 ISO image?
<XSevenX> yes
<XSevenX> I had wanted to do a direct upgrade to 12.04
<XSevenX> on a clean partition
<XSevenX> but I didn't understand how to get my HDD ready
<XSevenX> and I wasn't sure if it was reading my USB drive properly at the time
<cortman> What you need is *bootable* media
<cortman> That means a flash drive, a dvd, a cd, one of those
<XSevenX> I have a flash drive
<cortman> Your existing flash drive just has an installation on it apparently
<cortman> You need to burn the ISO image to one of those
<XSevenX> I have the 12.04 ISO
<XSevenX> and I unpacked it onto the USB drive
<XSevenX> but when I tried to assign the device to boot first from BIOS
<XSevenX> I got an error message
<XSevenX> it would then just continue to boot to 9.04
<cortman> If you don't get an option to install ubuntu anywhere, you have not created bootable media.
<cortman> Have you searched in the dash for "Install"?
<XSevenX> no
<XSevenX> there is just a folder called Install
<XSevenX> which has one file called mt86plus inside of it
<cortman> And you have no working system on the computer HDD itself?
<XSevenX> I assume that I don't
<XSevenX> I don't even know how to check if I would or not
<cortman> pull out all removable media and boot up the computer?
<XSevenX> that's what I tried before and it wouldn't boot up
<XSevenX> I'll brb
<XSevenX> There is no bootable media on the HDD
<XSevenX> without the USB drive it cannot boot at all
<cortman> No, you mean there is no installed system on the HDD
<cortman> Do you have another flash drive?
<XSevenX> no
<cortman> A CD-R?
<XSevenX> no
 * cortman sighs
<XSevenX> I am likely just going to delete everything off of the flash drive, and then put a fresh 12.04 installation on it and go from there
<XSevenX> but if that doesn't fix all the errors I'm having, then I'm still at a loss
<cortman> how are you going to do that if you have no system on the computer? Do you have a second computer?
<XSevenX> I have four computers
<cortman> Running windows?
<XSevenX> yes
<XSevenX> Windows 7, and XP
<cortman> oh
<cortman> it becomes easy then
<XSevenX> I wasn't about to pay $150 for another license, and XP 64-bit is over $200..
<cortman> here's what you need to do
<cortman> Download Linux Live USB Creator- http://www.linuxliveusb.com/
<cortman> It's a fantastic piece of software
<cortman> use it to burn the ISO image to the flash drive
<cortman> That will create a bootable flash drive
<XSevenX> Okay, because what I was trying obviously wasn't working
<cortman> From which installing Ubuntu will be simply clicking the button that says "Install Ubuntu"
<XSevenX> I tried to make a bootable flash drive in the same way you'd make a bootable CD/DVD
<cortman> Yes
<XSevenX> my next problem is with applications
<cortman> Yeah that won't work. Use LiLi.
<XSevenX> I think if I can get past that I'll know what I'm doing from there
<cortman> applications?
<XSevenX> I tried to go to the Adobe website and download (and install) Flash player updates
<XSevenX> well that didn't work
<XSevenX> it asks me what application to use to open it
<cortman> No it won't
<XSevenX> so I followed the wiki instructions regarding.. that
<XSevenX> I went to the software center
<XSevenX> I went into edit -> software sources
<cortman> sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<XSevenX> yeah and I tried using the terminal commmands like that
<XSevenX> and it gives me an error message
<XSevenX> that it doesn't exist
<cortman> need to run sudo apt-get update first
<XSevenX> okay I guess it updated it now
<cortman> Well you probably want to do that when you get the system installed if you're just going to wipe the flash drive anyway.
<XSevenX> I just want to get a better grasp on how to install and use applications before I do anything
<cortman> Ok sure
<XSevenX> I've already spent 15 hours+ trying to figure out what the hell I'm doing
<XSevenX> and the only thing I plan to use this PC for is Steam games, and League of Legends
<cortman> no experience with steam
<cortman> not a gamer
<cortman> but I've heard that can be a hairball too. Read up on it
<XSevenX> I tried to go through and install winelol and couldn't figure that out, and Wine keeps giving me error messages when I try to install it from the Software Center
<XSevenX> I guess I thought Ubuntu would be a low-resource OS like XP, and I could get the most out of my system with it
<XSevenX> I knew before hand that Linux had compatibility issues with Windows/.exe games
<XSevenX> I just didn't understand it would be this bad
<cortman> Ubuntu isn't low-resource any more
<cortman> Lubuntu and Xubuntu are
<cortman> or Bodhilinux
<XSevenX> hmm
<cortman> (which is Ubuntu based_
<cortman> )
<XSevenX> that's another thing that confused me
<cortman> if it's an old computer I would NOT recommend putting straight ubuntu on it
<cortman> I would use Lubuntu 12.10
<XSevenX> while just looking around for answers, all I see is all of these different Linux based systems
<cortman> It's really lightweight and IMO really, really good looking too
<XSevenX> well this is a brand new systemm
<cortman> Yep. Welcome to Linux
<XSevenX> Intel i7 3.6GHz quadcore
<XSevenX> MSI Z77 motherboard
<XSevenX> 750W Rosewill power supply (and matching case)
<cortman> If you have RAM to match that CPU Ubuntu should run just fine
<XSevenX> 32GB of RAm
<cortman> lol good grief
<XSevenX> but I've been trying to get this PC for years
<XSevenX> I paid $455 for everything
<cortman> ?
<XSevenX> because budget was a huge concern
<XSevenX> after I realized I'd have to pay so much for Windows
<XSevenX> I just wouldn't be able to buy the parts I wanted
<XSevenX> I make almost exactly as much as I need from work to survive
<XSevenX> so I don't buy anything I don't need, unless i save for it for a long time
<cortman> Sure, just understand that Linux *is not* Windows
<XSevenX> I understand that, I just want to do some pretty simple things and it seems to be overwhelming
<XSevenX> I also read that in order to use ...
<XSevenX> I can't even remember what they're called
<XSevenX> the links you put into Software Sources to get an application
<XSevenX> some website said that I needed a launchpad key
<XSevenX> and some kind of signed signature
<XSevenX> and I had to sign a contract (?) in order to use them
<cortman> What? For what software?
<XSevenX> for any software that I download with launchpad
<XSevenX> or from launchpad
<XSevenX> I don't know wtf
<cortman> That'd be news to me
<cortman> AFAIK you just need to add the PPA and install.
<XSevenX> I have the PPA in for winelol, and when I tell the terminal to install, it says it doesn't exist
<XSevenX> oh I see
<XSevenX> after you input PPA repositories you need to run an update in the terminal?
<XSevenX> sudo apt-get update?
<cortman> Right, exaclty
<cortman> *exactly
<XSevenX> because now it's working fine
<cortman> apt-get update updates the software source list
<XSevenX> I assumed that because there was no "Apply" button on the software source list, that it was automatically applied as I input the data
<XSevenX> because I had noticed that in other  features of Ubuntu, this was the case
<XSevenX> you would think they would have this information immediately at hand when starting Ubuntu for the first time...
<XSevenX> I don't even know where to access the help menu anymore in 12.04
<XSevenX> and I do not like that they removed the drop-down lists that were on the taskbar in 9.04
<holstein> i find XFCE to be most like gnome2 was, if thats what you are looking for
<XSevenX> so the layout used in Ubuntu 9.04 was called GNOME2, and the layout/UI they have for 12.04 is...?
<XSevenX> I knew the name of it but now I can't remember
<holstein> well, to be more precise.. its a desktop envoronment
<XSevenX> oh okay
<holstein> XSevenX: gnome was what ubuntu used.. and customized
<holstein> XSevenX: different distos using gnome2 would, and could have different implementations of gnome
<holstein> XSevenX: cannonical is doing what it always did in this regard.. providing the most recent verion of gnome.. its just a different version from upstream
<holstein> the upstream changes didnt line up with the direction they wanted to go in, and customizing it further, or making their own were options... so they created and developed unity
<holstein> unity is open, and anyone else (any other distro) can have it as well...
<holstein> unity is what it is.. and i find it faster and more useable all the time, though, i personally dont use it on my systems
<holstein> in this regard, ubuntu is the same as it always has been as well.. its a release that can be customized in any way the end user chooses... you can install XFCE for example, which has a lot of the same look/feel that gnome2 did.. and it is GTK as well, and runs the same applications with similar look/feel
<holstein> XSevenX: one easy way to look around and test is to use the live CD's... xubuntu, lubuntu... other distros with other alternatives... etc
<XSevenX> well
<XSevenX> I don't have a lot of requirements to be met, I think
<XSevenX> I just want to be able to stream videos from sites like youtube, and hulu
<holstein> if you want a traditional menu. then you can have one
<holstein> if thats what you mean by "the drop down thing in the panel in 9.04".. the traditiona menu is gone
<XSevenX> play some select games (which I have found listings showing compatibility vs. Ubuntu so there won't be much problem there)
<holstein> xfce,and lxde both have that... XFCE is in xubuntu... LXDE lubuntu
<XSevenX> it doesn't matter, I just preferred the menu
<holstein> sure.. and all i can say is, if you want one, you can have one
<XSevenX> well I guess I'm going to make my live USB for 12.04 now
<XSevenX> thanks for the help
<cortman> no problem
<tomas_> hi, i delete my admin account :D how to fix
<tomas_> ctrl + alt + f1 i can login there
<tomas_> no elseway
<tomas_> so my real admin is dissapeared from my login screen
<holstein> tomas_: login from the recovery console, and "fix" it
<tomas_> i cant login recovery mode
<tomas_> tryed shift, shift + tab,  esc
<holstein> tomas_: you dont see a kernel list in grub?
<tomas_> how can i see grub ?
<tomas_> computer just start up to login screen
<tomas_> loading ubuntu there is background and . . . . . . . .       and then next there is login screen
<tomas_> where should be that grub ?
<holstein> tomas_: i always unhide grub.. but if its hidden, usually tapping shift after the bios screen shows it
<tomas_> wwwwooow
<tomas_> i got in
<tomas_> <3
<tomas_> what to do next ?
<holstein> boot the recovery environment, and get to a root shell and "fix" what you broke
<tomas_> option "root "?
<holstein> ?
<tomas_> from the list
<tomas_> i have resume, clean
<holstein> tomas_: you can start reading me what exactly is in that list
<tomas_> ...
<holstein> otherwise, its "root" console you want
<holstein> you want a terminal with root access
<holstein> there are several ways to get that
<tomas_> resume, clean, dgkp, failsafeX, fsck, grub , network, root, system-summary
<holstein> so, from that list
<holstein> root, most fist the term 'root" i gave
<tomas_> i take root
<tomas_> ok now im there
<tomas_> what should i do ?
<holstein> i would select 'root' and see if its like the root option i am suggesting where you will have the sudo root access you removed
<holstein> tomas_: ?
<holstein> tomas_: fix what you broke
<tomas_> im in root
<tomas_> root@xxx:~#
<holstein> if you removed the sudo access of the user you have, then here, you have root access
<holstein> if the question was "i broke my admin account".. here, you have admin access and can "fix" what you broke
<tomas_> i make new question. i deleted my admin account from "own" and there is left 2 accounts in "other" account section.
<tomas_> cant login only with quest
<tomas_> can*
<holstein> http://askubuntu.com/questions/70236/create-an-administrator-user-in-command-line
<tomas_> so that was the problem, maybe i said it too difficult and unclearly
<tomas_> but if it already exist there cos im logged it now with that name in root in recovery mode
<tomas_> ?
<holstein> tomas_: there is no root user
<holstein> only users with admin access
<holstein> !root
<ubot2> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<tomas_> i know that password
<tomas_> and im logged in
<tomas_> thats not the problem
<holstein> if you broke that funtionality, we can get that back here in the root console
<holstein> tomas_: no, you are not
<holstein> you are in the root console from recovery
<holstein> you didnt put in any password
<tomas_> but it asked password
<tomas_> and i put
<holstein> i dont hink so
<holstein> if it did, you are not where i suggested, nor do you have the problem i thought you had
<holstein> i would elaborate for one of the other volunteers, and try #ubuntu
<holstein> i must be off.. good luck!
<tomas_> and in ubuntu where is accounts.. if i make something it asks my "real admin" password and that "real admin" name is shown only in there.. not in users list
<ecen> Hello! I recently installed Ubuntu for the first time and to do this I used the Windows Ubuntu installer for version 12.10. I did this on a somewhat old laptop to test out Ubuntu, hoping it to be faster than w7 (64-bit) which is the native OS. However, so far, it's only been way slower at about everything. As well as this, applications tend to crash and freeze alot (especially the system options app when I try to open user
<ecen> account settings). So, is it possible to somehow increase performance, atleast to the same speed as win7, and is there any help for repeating app-crashes?
<ecen> I'd be happy to contribute with more information regarding the problem too, if I know what could be of use! (I'll be on from another device for a bit)
<XSevenX> I am pretty much ready to give up on this OS
<XSevenX> all I want to do is play my games, and I have spent the last 3 days jumping through hoops to get this crap to even run
<XSevenX> every single time that I think I'm getting somewhere, I find out that I have to learn even more than I did the last time, and type out even more lines of script just to get a PROGRA TO FUNCTION
<XSevenX> WHY DO I HAVE TO INPUT LITERALLY EVERYTHING MANUALLY INTO THIS SYSTEM FOR IT TO DO ANYTHING?
<XSevenX> I just want to play my game, I don't want to program my fucking computer anymore.
<XSevenX> I finally get a stable Ubuntu installation onto my HDD, and I get partitions set properly, and I figure out how to get my updates done for all my drivers, and everything seems to be finally working smoothly
<XSevenX> I get Wine and Winetricks installed, and I go to start the installation for League of Legends through a forum post I had found with a step-by-step how to do it
<XSevenX> when I find out that I have to go through a huge mass of input to get Wine to work with my 86_64x installation
<XSevenX> I don't even know if I'm doing anything wrong, because I know so little about what I'm doing to begin with that I would not figure any of this out if there were not articles, and information available to me specifically telling me exactly what I have to do to go from A to B.
<XSevenX> I have seen that people say this OS is "intuitive", and I have yet to see what that even means
<XSevenX> I just don't think that intuitive = $ line entry script {{ names of things }} = ? what the hell is even going on/what/why/when/where/
<XSevenX> in what part of someones brain do they think that a line of abstract words to input a command sequence is "intuitive"?
<XSevenX> it's as if I've stumbled upon a project started by someone several days ago, even though this OS is supposedly "8 years old"
<XSevenX> 8 years of ridiculously assbackwards implementation that does not offer decent support for literally any commercial product?
<geirha> Heh, buys crappy game, blames OS.
<ECEN_SILVER> He might have some point though - of course I'm not the one to say anything, I just got here, to Linux.
<geirha> Well, if the game was written for linux in the first place, it would be point and click all the way.
<geirha> wine could be more user friendly, sure, but there's no point in putting down hours into that now. Best get it to reliably run windows programs and games first.
<ECEN_SILVER> Ya. I wish more things were developed for Linux. Personally I don't want to stay with microsoft anymore.
<madsailor> ECEN_SILVER,  I'm sure games will get more 'nix attention now that Steam for Linux is released
<ECEN_SILVER> Yea, I really hope so!
<ecen> Hello again guys, I recently installed Ubuntu 12.10 (first time Linux) through the windows installer on this laptop of mine. Bad thing is, Ubuntu is running much slower than native win7 64-bit, and I'm getting lots of app freezes. Any ideas?
#ubuntu-beginners 2013-02-22
<bryanp234> hello
<Sisyphus1> ...I know this is a beginners' forum, but is there by chance an expert in here who could help me?
<holstein> !ask | Sisyphus1
<ubot2`> Sisyphus1: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Sisyphus1> OK. Here goes.
<Sisyphus1> (...deep breath.)
<Sisyphus1> One sec, this is a long one/ very advanced issue.
<Sisyphus1> Hello all,  I thought I should be in the linux forums, but since I'm  mostly interested in Ubuntu (...and will be for years to come) I figured  I should probably post this here.          Here's what I posted on the  linux.com site, but I got no responses. Maybe the problem is too  advanced?       This should be all you need to know in order to help me  get this Beast up and running with the best OS of all time!       Hello  f
<holstein> Sisyphus1: whast the issue? in broad strokes?
<Sisyphus1> BRB. Phone.
<holstein> this dont boot.. x is whatever... this is broken.. etc
<Sisyphus1> Here's the shortest explanation I can give: the motherboard has two Xeon 5000x chipset CPUs. Those drivers are not included in the Ubuntu OS bundle.
<Sisyphus1> Hence, it'll boot from disk, not from HDD.
<Sisyphus1> ...unless Windows 7 is installed first, and even doing that took some unusual protocol.
<Sisyphus1> It'll say that it was installed correctly, but then will not boot from HDD... unless I've installed Win 7 with the 5000x chipset drivers of course.
<Sisyphus1> Messing with boot order, etc. in BIOS does nothing.
<Sisyphus1> So... yeah, not really a beginner issue, I suppose.
<Sisyphus1> I need 5000x chipset drivers for Ubuntu that I can intsall onto the partition PRE-install of Ubuntu.
<holstein> im not sure its an issue at all
<holstein> lemme search around a bit
<Sisyphus1> NP. Thank u very much. Greatly appreciated.
<Sisyphus1> I can yank out the HDD that I installed Win 7 on and start from scratch, see if we can nip this in the bud without Winblows.
<holstein> well, i dont call it that
<holstein> if windows works for you, great.. if it doesnt, great, but we dont derogitorily refer to other OS's
<Sisyphus1> OK, if that's a chat rule, I'll oblige myself. Sorry.
<Sisyphus1> My dislike of Windows is that I paid $175 for Vista, only for them to give up on the whole thing and release Windows 7. In my opinion, they pretty much stole almost $200 bucks from me.
<Sisyphus1> ...and Windows does not work for me/don't like it.
<holstein> well, you purchased a product.. with a support agreement
<holstein> vista is still supported.. anyways, you dont have to like it.. i dont use windows
<holstein> Sisyphus1: you mean, to get frequency scalling?
<holstein> Sisyphus1: what are you installing? the server version?
<Sisyphus1> @ holstein: No, not installing the server version.
<Sisyphus1> @ holstein: Sorry, I don't know what you mean by "frequency scaling."
<Sisyphus1> Sorry, "frequency scalling"
<holstein> Sisyphus1: im just trying to see what the issue is
<holstein> Sisyphus1: you should be able to get to the live desktop from the CD.. correct?
<holstein> there really should be no special cpu support needed
<Sisyphus1> Yes, I can boot from CD, and go into the "try" option.
<holstein> you should be able to have the hard drive removed and boot the live CD to the desktop
<Sisyphus1> Yes.
<Sisyphus1> I can do that.
<holstein> then, you should be able to put a hard drive in, and install that to the hard drive
<holstein> and boot it
<Sisyphus1> ...bot I cannot boot from HDD without the 5000x chipset driver updates.
<Sisyphus1> *but
<holstein> Sisyphus1: if the live CD boots, thats the kernel support for that hardware included in ubuntu in action
<holstein> Sisyphus1: i dont think so
<holstein> Sisyphus1: you are booting from cd without "updates"
<holstein> Sisyphus1: so, you install, and boot the same way
<holstein> there should be no special chipset drivers needed
<Sisyphus1> holstein: you don't think what? I do not understand your comment. Sorry.
<holstein> the live CD booting is an example of that
<holstein> Sisyphus1: i dont think you shoud need any upgrades
<Sisyphus1> ...it's an eSATA driver update I believe.
<Sisyphus1> That's why it won't boot from HDD.
<holstein> Sisyphus1: that has nothing to do with the cpu's
<holstein> Sisyphus1: that will have to do with that particular eSATA hardware
<Sisyphus1> Fortunately, this is not the PC I'm using to communicate with you guys, so I can go ahead and try another install right now with your guys' support.
<Sisyphus1> Yes, it does have to do with that particular hardware.
<holstein> Sisyphus1: you need to know what esata hardware support you need
<holstein> Sisyphus1: i would load the live CD, and run "lspci" and search
<Sisyphus1> Yes, exactly
<holstein> and? what is the line?
<Sisyphus1> OK, Lemme stick another HDD in there and see what I can do. One sec. (...I just don't want to mess with the Win 7 HDD at all, so I'm gonna yank it out.)
<Sisyphus1> What is the line?
<Sisyphus1> I don't understand.
<Sisyphus1> Anyway, one sec, while I configure the PC.
<holstein> Sisyphus1: the line from lspci describing the hardware?
<Sisyphus1> OK, I'll let ya' know in about 5-10 mins, once I get the PC configured and the Ubuntu OS booted up.
<holstein> Sisyphus1: i wouldnt
<holstein> Sisyphus1: i would literally run the live CD. and run lspci
<holstein> then search for how to support the esata controller
<holstein> i will help with that search *before* you install
<Sisyphus1> holstein: Do I type "lspci" from the terminal window?
<holstein> Sisyphus1: correct
<Sisyphus1> OK. It's booting from disk now.
<Sisyphus1> ...as it's a server PC, the BIOS is a bit slow.
<Sisyphus1> Alright, here's what it says:
<Sisyphus1>  ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ lspci 00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 5000X Chipset Memory Controller Hub (rev 31) 00:02.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 5000 Series Chipset PCI Express x4 Port 2 (rev 31) 00:03.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 5000 Series Chipset PCI Express x4 Port 3 (rev 31) 00:04.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 5000X Chipset PCI Express x16 Port 4-7 (rev 31) 00:08.0 System peripheral: Intel Corporation 5000 Series 
<holstein> !pastebin
<ubot2> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<holstein> or, you can just paste the bit about the hardware
<Sisyphus1> Well, I gotta e-mail myself anything I get off that PC, then paste it here.
<Sisyphus1> One sec, I'll look through and find the bits about the  hardware.
<Sisyphus1> I'll re-do the cut-and paste, but seriously, it's ALL about the hardware from what I can tell, lol.
<Sisyphus1> Host bridge: Intel Corporation 5000X Chipset Memory Controller Hub (rev 31)
<Sisyphus1> PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 5000 Series Chipset PCI Express x4 Port 2 (rev 31)
<Sisyphus1> PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 5000 Series Chipset PCI Express x4 Port 3 (rev 31)
<Sisyphus1> PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 5000X Chipset PCI Express x16 Port 4-7 (rev 31)
<holstein> Sisyphus1: paste it here, or pastebin
<holstein> pastebin makes you seem more "help-able"
<Sisyphus1> Intel Corporation 5000 Series Chipset DMA Engine (rev 31) 00:10.0
<Sisyphus1> Host bridge: Intel Corporation 5000 Series Chipset FSB Registers (rev 31) 00:10.1
<Sisyphus1> Host bridge: Intel Corporation 5000 Series Chipset FSB Registers (rev 31) 00:10.2
<Sisyphus1>  Host bridge: Intel Corporation 5000 Series Chipset FSB Registers (rev 31) 00:11.0
<Sisyphus1> Host bridge: Intel Corporation 5000 Series Chipset Reserved Registers (rev 31) 00:13.0
<Sisyphus1> Host bridge: Intel Corporation 5000 Series Chipset Reserved Registers (rev 31) 00:15.0
<Sisyphus1> Host bridge: Intel Corporation 5000 Series Chipset FBD Registers (rev 31) 00:16.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 5000 Series Chipset FBD Registers (rev 31)
<holstein> Sisyphus1: try a pastebin
<Sisyphus1> Sorry, I don't know what pastebin is.
<Sisyphus1> My apologies if I'm being frustrating.
<holstein> http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<Sisyphus1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5556119/
<Sisyphus1> There ya' go! :)
<Sisyphus1> Hope that helps.
<Sisyphus1> Thanx again for all your guys' and (hopefully) beautiful women's help out there. :)
<Sisyphus1> Also, this is slightly off-topic, but; what are the hotkeys for "cut," "paste," and "select all" in Ubuntu?
<holstein> Sisyphus1: same
<Sisyphus1> Really? They don't seem to work on the "try it out" boot from disk.
<Sisyphus1> I'll try again, one sec.
<holstein> depends on what client you are in/using.. might need control+shift+V to paste
<holstein> Sisyphus1: is this the device? the esata controller? http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/catalog/component/pci:8086:2680-IDE/
<holstein> Sisyphus1: can you mount the hard drive from the live environment?
<holstein> Sisyphus1: can you install to it from the live environment?
<Sisyphus1> One sec.
<Sisyphus1> I'll look into it.
<Sisyphus1> Thanks for the link.
<holstein> if you can mount and install to it from the live environment.. then you have a different boot issue from your istalled system
<holstein> what im saying is, you are assuming the issue you say you are having, is the issue, which, if its not the issue, might make it challening to troubleshoot and "fix" the issue
<holstein> it could be a boot issue with grub and your machine
<holstein> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/167562/how-to-know-if-there-is-a-compiled-in-kernel-module-device-driver-controlling is relevant
<Sisyphus1> Yeah, what is "GRUB" exactly?
<Sisyphus1> ...and I don't know if the link you gave me is to the correct eSATA controller.
<holstein> !grub
<ubot2> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<holstein> Sisyphus1: still, you see if you can mount, or install to the drive on the esata controller, then you know its not esata chips support that is the issue
<Sisyphus1> OK.
<Sisyphus1> How do I mount/install the drivers?
<holstein> Sisyphus1: thats the thing.. you shouldnt have to
<holstein> can you see the hard drive? and mount it?
<Sisyphus1>  One sec...
<Sisyphus1> Ugh...seems I've had the boot-from-disk on too long. It's frozen. If I make a bootable Ubuntu with a RW DVD, will I not have this problem?
<Sisyphus1> ...as it stand now, I can only really use Ubuntu booted from disk for about 10 mins before it freezes me out.
<Sisyphus1> ...which is where I'm at now; re-booting now.
<holstein> Sisyphus1: i would troubleshoot that freezing
<holstein> Sisyphus1: i would test all hardware..
<holstein> Sisyphus1: i would not assume you are having a driver support issue with that esata device.. i dont think that is the issue
<Sisyphus1> It only freezes when booting from disk.
<holstein> Sisyphus1: from what disk?
<Sisyphus1> Optical drive disk.
<Sisyphus1> DVD.
<holstein> then, is it a faulty optical drive? is it kerel driver support? if so, that same support will be there wen you install and could be causeing the issue.. not the esata driver
<holstein> Sisyphus1: what would i do? boot a USB stick and make certain what is going on.. test memory.. test hard drive
<Sisyphus1> OK. I'll make a bootable USB. Seriously, ANY PC I've booted from optical CD/DVD has froze after about 10-20 mins.
<Sisyphus1> Laptops, towers, anything.
<holstein> Sisyphus1: then, you have a few constants to work with
<holstein> !md5 | Sisyphus1
<ubot2> Sisyphus1: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<holstein> your internet connection that downloaded all the iso's you test(im assuming)
<holstein> and maybe you use the same media or drive to burn them with
<holstein> Sisyphus1: i assure you, i use live CD's that dont freeze
<Sisyphus1> I've used three different Compact Discs; 2 CDs, and one DVD.
<Sisyphus1> I've also written with more than one optical drive so... yeah, not sure what's up with that.
<holstein> ok.. so, you test the md5 sum... to make sure its not your internet
<Sisyphus1> D/Ling now. Obviously, this is gonna take a few. I'll get back with you ASAP.
<Sisyphus1> I can't get it to work in Win 7.
<holstein> it?
<Sisyphus1> MD5SUM
<holstein> Sisyphus1: you can verify the CD's from the boot options
<Sisyphus1> ...in Windows 7?
<Sisyphus1> ...or BIOS?
<holstein> Sisyphus1: neither
<holstein> Sisyphus1: from the actual CD.. the live CD. .the menu.. you tap or hold shift after the bios screens.. select "verify integrity"
<Sisyphus1> OK, I'll give it a shot.
<Sisyphus1> ...holding shift brought me to a screen with a bunch of language options and f-key options.
<Sisyphus1> Do I hit F6 for "other options"?
<holstein> Sisyphus1: you'll choose the one about checking the disk integrety
<holstein> Sisyphus1: i wouldnt waste much time on this step
<holstein> just know that, you cant assume why the machine is freezing til you test everything and rule things out
<Sisyphus1> There is NOT an option to verify integrity.
<holstein> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM
<Sisyphus1> ...I'm gonna hit F6, see if I can find the option you're talking about.
<holstein> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM#Check_the_CD
<holstein> its not there
<holstein> just read that link ^^ or just move on
<Sisyphus1> I read that link; that talks about verifying the integrity from within the OS itself, using the Terminal, correct?
<holstein> Sisyphus1: literally where ever you feel comfortable, and can get an answer to why your disc hang
<Sisyphus1> ...anyway, I found the option "check disk for errors," so we'll see if that works.
<holstein> Sisyphus1: ^^ thats it
<holstein> check the disc
<Sisyphus1> OK, doing it nowsers. )D
<Sisyphus1> * :D
<Sisyphus1> Finished. No errors found.
<Sisyphus1> It seems that the problem is letting the OS sit idle when booting from disk.
<Sisyphus1> \THAT's when it freezes.
<Sisyphus1> So, given this information:
<Sisyphus1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5556119/
<Sisyphus1> What should I do with the install?
<holstein> bbl..
<Sisyphus1> OK.
<Sisyphus1> I'll just format the HDD while you're away.
<Sisyphus1> ...and anyone else who wants to chime in on this issue, you're more than welcome to.
<Sisyphus1> BTW, formatting is gonna be about 2 hrs. Sorry guys.
<holstein> Sisyphus1: if you can see the hard drive from the live CD, then you dont have any issue with the kernel connecting to the hard drive
#ubuntu-beginners 2013-02-23
<Sisyphus1> "(2:43:24 PM) holstein: Sisyphus1: if you can see the hard drive from the live CD, then you dont have any issue with the kernel connecting to the hard drive"
<Sisyphus1> Yessir, I can see the HDD.
<Sisyphus1> Well, I gotta go to a family thing.
<Sisyphus1> I hope you guys are around later.
<Sisyphus1> All the best, folks.
<Sisyphus1> Sisyphus out!
<holstein> Sisyphus1: if you can see the hard drive, just install to it, and reboot, and share error messages, and we'll go from there
<holstein> Sisyphus1: the live CD has no extra or updated drivers to access or see the hard drive via the esata device
<Sisyphus1> "(8:18:47 PM) holstein: Sisyphus1: if you can see the hard drive, just install to it, and reboot, and share error messages, and we'll go from there"
<Sisyphus1> Ok, when I do that, the ONLY message that's displayed is: "no operating system found.:
<Sisyphus1> ...and it just sits there doing nothing.
<Sisyphus1> UNLESS I've installed Windows 7, WITH the 5000x chipset driver update, on the SAME HDD that Ubuntu is installed on.
<cerebrate> how do i open 7z type files :3
<escott> !find p7zip-full
<ubot2> maverick is not a valid distribution:
<escott> !info p7zip-full
<ubot2> 'maverick' is not a valid distribution:
<escott> ubot2, what happened to you friend
<ubot2> I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<escott> !info p7zip-full quantal
<ubot2> 'quantal' is not a valid distribution:
<escott> !info p7zip-full 12.04
<ubot2> '12.04' is not a valid distribution:
<escott> i give up
<geirha> cerebrate: Open the Software Center, search for 7zip, install.
<geirha> You should be able to open .7z files by double clicking them after that
<cerebrate> how can i hotkey the windows picture button to open the start menu in lxde
<cerebrate> thanks so much deir geir :D
<blackroseblade> Hello. Can I have some help with turning a liveusb into persistent?
<blackroseblade> I tried following this: http://shallowsky.com/blog/linux/install/ubuntu-persistent-live-cd.html
<blackroseblade> But unfortunately it can't find casper-rw, and since its a liveusb, I'm not sure where to point it to.
<duanedesign> hello blackroseblade
<blackroseblade> hi there o/
<smcguinness> I'm getting a input timing error (Dell G2410) after installing 12.04 LTS
<smcguinness> I've found a couple posts regarding the issue (http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1973856), but I'm unable to access the file system because I can't see anything
<smcguinness> I'm able to load Live CD, but I can't seem to access the /etc/default/grub from the filesystem that was installed
<smcguinness> Has anyone run into this before?
<duanedesign> so the syatem wil not fully boot?
<smcguinness> duanedesign: I don't get an error and I can get it to show that it wants to boot into Grub
<smcguinness> but once it tries, I get the timing error form my monitor
<duanedesign> I ahve heard setting the boot option nomodeset might help
<smcguinness> how can i set that mode? in Live CD?
<duanedesign> I think in grub it is crtl + x to edit the boot options
<duanedesign> then at the end of the kernel you are using try no modset
<smcguinness> i can't get into Grub
<duanedesign> hm, ok
<smcguinness> as soon as I see "loading Grub" screen flashes, then get monitor error
<duanedesign> smcguinness: ok let em check...You have a Live CD?
<smcguinness> i have the installer on a flash drive
<smcguinness> I'm trying to install Server 12.04 LTS
<duanedesign> gksudo nano /etc/default/grub
<duanedesign> that is the file you should try and edit
<duanedesign> if you can doot from the usb abd get access to that file
<duanedesign> A similar person with a dell found commenting out the line "GRUB_GFXMODE=640x480" fixed it for him
<duanedesign> your second shot maybe to edit this line:   GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash nomodeset"
<duanedesign> adding nomodeset as you see above
<smcguinness> duanedesign: when i get into the command line (busybox) from the installer i can't see the fild /etc/default/grub
<smcguinness> i'm assuming it is because it is looking at the filesystem of the usb drive
<smcguinness> is there a way to mount the partitioned drive and look at that filesystem?
<duanedesign> smcguinness: if you run the command:   sudo fdisk -l
<duanedesign> that will show available
<smcguinness> yep...sdc is where my drive
<duanedesign> you should be able to tell which is your main harddrive. Probablly sda1, or something
<duanedesign> ok
<duanedesign> mkdir mnt
<blackroseblade> erm duanedesign, just one question please. can I turn my liveusb into persistent?
<duanedesign> sudo mount /dev/sdc mnt
<duanedesign> blackroseblade: i have never done it, i have not tried. But I know people who have. So the short answer is yes
<duanedesign> reminder, before you shutdown unmoint the drive:  sudo umount mnt
#ubuntu-beginners 2013-02-24
<CRay01> Hello there! I am running Ubuntu 12.04 and i am not able to connect it to my external monitor through the HDMI cable
<CRay01> anyone can help?
<CRay01> i have been trying for months already without any results ... : (
<CRay01> on my windows operating system, it is getting detected automatically and perfectly
<escott> CRay01, well what have you tried?
<CRay01> i have tried to check the settings
<CRay01> it is not detecting it
<CRay01> i tried running ARandR but still nothing
<CRay01> ARandR is a program for connecting and detecting external monitors
<escott> CRay01, does the TV show up in xedid?
<CRay01> what is xedid?
<escott> its a program
<CRay01> the monitor is running perfectly on the same pc under my windows system. The model number of the monitor is: S23A950D - Samsung
<CRay01> is it a program that i must install?
<escott> !terminal
<ubot2> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<escott> CRay01, its already installed just run it
<CRay01> sorry if it sounds stupid, but how to run it?
<CRay01> i opened the terminal
<CRay01> (btw, thanks for taking the time to help me through that)
<escott> type "xedid" and press ENTER
<CRay01> No command 'xedid' found ...
<CRay01> i got this error message
<escott> !find xedid
<ubot2> maverick is not a valid distribution:
<escott> ubot2 is broken in this channel
<ubot2> escott: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<CRay01> he is not intelligent! fair enough lol ;P
<CRay01> escott: why do you think, my terminal is not able to find "xedid"?
<CRay01> I'm running Ubuntu 12.04 - daily updated
<escott> its in xdiagnose package
<duanedesign> it looks like xedid is in the xdiagnose package
<duanedesign> oops
<duanedesign> escott: is too fast for me :)
<duanedesign> CRay01: maybe if we knew what you were tring to do we could help better
<duanedesign> i aapologize if you already covered thi. I have been in and out
<CRay01> i am trying to connect my external monitor through the HDMI
<duanedesign> ok
<CRay01> my external monitor is S23A950D - Samsung
<CRay01> I'm running Ubuntu 12.04
<CRay01> the same monitor on the same pc is running perfectly on Windows
<CRay01> through the HDMI
<CRay01> the problem is that my external monitor is not getting detected at all
<CRay01> as if i haven't connected anything
<escott> CRay01, is this a laptop with switchable graphics?
<CRay01> it is a laptop ... but what do you mean by switchable graphics?
<escott> CRay01, does it have a power saving graphics mode?
<CRay01> i have no idea ... how do i check that?
<duanedesign> sorry having connection trouble
<escott> CRay01, in windows does it have any graphics feature like that. does it ever say it can do that?
<duanedesign> Have you installed the graphics card? what brand is your card? Nvidia, Ati
<escott> CRay01, what kind of graphics card does it have and what kind of CPU does it have
<CRay01> okay... let met check for a second
<duanedesign> lspci -k    should give you the card and driver being used
<CRay01> product: Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-2670QM CPU @ 2.20GHz
<duanedesign> If you run lspci -k and look for a line like: VGA compatible controller:
<duanedesign> it should show kernel module in use
<duanedesign> for your graphics cad
<CRay01> here they are
<CRay01> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5560550/
<CRay01> sorry for the delay and thanks so much for your help in debugging that
<duanedesign> ok the car i GeForce GT 540M
<duanedesign> looks like you are using the noveau driver
<duanedesign> which is fine but you might find a little better performance with the proprietary one. I will see if it is supported
<escott> CRay01, a laptop with an i7 and a GeForce probably has switchable graphics
<duanedesign> CRay01: i apologize i lost my scrollback. What version of Ubuntu ARE YOU ON?
<escott> ie nvidia optimus
<duanedesign> ugh
<CRay01> Ubuntu 12.04
<duanedesign> yeah that will need to be switched off
<CRay01> here are more details: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5560557/
<duanedesign> good catch escott
<CRay01> after running the lshw
<CRay01> so ... how do i switch that thing off?
<duanedesign> CRay01: when booting, boot into your BIOS
<CRay01> alright! then from there i shall?
<escott> CRay01, it may not be possible to disable. many of the later optimus setups could not be disabled
<escott> CRay01, its also possible that disabling will prevent the HDMI output from working at all
<escott> CRay01, its worth trying, but it may not get you anywhwere
<CRay01> i see ... is there anything i can try before giving up on my ubuntu system?
<duanedesign> CRay01: i am loking for the right setting..it is under 'graphics' in BIOS. You do not want discrete
<duanedesign> i forget what the correct setting is..
<CRay01> thanks for your help duanedesign, take your time
<CRay01> i will wait for you
<CRay01> : )
<CRay01> (btw, thanks to escott as well)
<duanedesign> CRay01: aha it is integrated
<duanedesign> CRay01: if the noveau driver works fine I would not worry about it. If you need to install the proprietary one let me know
<duanedesign> CRay01: I think the key to boot into bios on a dell is F2
<duanedesign> 'i think' :)
<duanedesign> CRay01: if you have not you should visit the #ubuntu-beginners0team channel. A lot of us who like to help users on IRC, forums, askubuntu, etc hang out and idle their. We also work on learning new parts of the community, documentation, packaging, bugs and passing that knowledge on to new users
<duanedesign> #ubuntu-beginners-team
<duanedesign> just an open invite :)
<CRay01> Thanks for your support
<CRay01> i will definitely join the team
<duanedesign> CRay01: we would love to have you. I have learned a ton over the years. The team is made up of people from all over the community
<duanedesign> i started out doing work on he ubuntu wiki. Learned a lot writing/updating those pages
<duanedesign> same invitation goes for you escott
<CRay01> I am actually a web programmer and i used ubuntu for many years... it's just those technical problems are killing me
<CRay01> i don't have time each day to debug
<CRay01> so joining a team like that would surely help me
<duanedesign> CRay01: definitely
<duanedesign> CRay01: it is an openn team and very laid back
<duanedesign> CRay01: between the mailing list and IRC their are a lot of people available to help with any issues you come across
<duanedesign> CRay01: can i send you a PM with some team info
<CRay01> yes please do
<CRay01> thanks so much for that
<CRay01> i will be off for some time ... i will be back in an hour! : )
<CRay01> it will be a pleasure to work with you
<duanedesign> CRay01: been a pleasure
<duanedesign> CRay01: i will probably still be here
<duanedesign> have a lot of work to do on the Ubuntu wiki
<ttoti> Hey guys, I got all the recent emails regarding mentors/mentees. I want to learn about development. I'm learning C++ right now and willing to learn about developing in general
<CRay01> Hello! Please i need your help guys with this question:
<CRay01> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=12527149&posted=1#post12527149
<CRay01> Thanks in advance for your help!
<stevie86> Hello, can someone help me please with my ubuntu problem? I want to access a mounted drive with a second user, but only root users have access....
<geirha> depends on the filesystem it has
<stevie86> fat32
<geirha> Then you have to make an entry for it in /etc/fstab, and set in the options what permissions and ownership all files shall have
<geirha> !fat
<ubot2> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<stevie86> why does it list only the usb drive i connected???
<stevie86> i mean fdisk
<geirha> you ran fdisk -l ?
<geirha> you might not have read access to the other devices
<geirha> so   sudo fdisk -l
<stevie86> that's what i entered
<stevie86> ah... sorry... it lists everything...
<stevie86> it tells me that the second disk is HPFS/NTFS/exFAT :-(
<escott> !info ubuntu-desktop
<ubot2> 'maverick' is not a valid distribution:
<grayg> hello!!
<cerebrate> hi
<grayg> how's it goin?
<cerebrate> celebratory :D
<grayg> every new day is a reason for celebration, but this weekend is especially special, no?
<cerebrate> in a general... speciating
<lhuang> hello
<lhuang> I am having issues with my ati drivers, openGL doesn't seem to work
<Citronella> hi, i just bought an acer aspire one 756 and i can't get bluetooth adapter to work with my bluetooth mouse
<thedrewsk> citronella: is it detecting any BT device?
<Citronella> the bluetooth icon on the panel is there and says the adapter is on, but doesn't detect any devices
<Citronella> i have two laptops, the other one can see even my neighbour's mobile phone
<duanedesign> Cit
<duanedesign> oops
<duanedesign> o/
